# CUL - Cullen Resources



## chris1983 (23 October 2006)

Anyone watching this one?  Cullen have a 50:50 Joint venture with HNR and HNR's market cap is 28 million whereas Cullens is just under 19 million.  Cullen also have some other good projects on the cards.


----------



## greggy (28 October 2006)

Cullen looks comparatively undervalued.  Should they strike nickel, this stock has the potential to move quickly.  I don't have any CUL at present, but am watching it very carefully.  As always, do your own researchbefore buying / selling.


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2006)

Chris sent you a private mail.


----------



## Old Man (12 March 2007)

Does anyone know anything about these guys? Big volume last couple of days and a nice move.


----------



## julles (12 March 2007)

Well from what I've quickly read before buying this morning, they have a JV with THX and something with HNR they also released an announcement on the  6th March 2007 regarding Uranium tenemants in W.A and S.A 

Sorry I haven't worked out how to post announcements yet.


----------



## sampson (12 March 2007)

I just got on. I think this story is similar to BLR with creative JV's and an undervalued SP


----------



## misterS (12 March 2007)

me too, booked .035 when open was .036, but went to 041 before I bothered to look - not to worry. Article in paper yesterday referred to it as a lotto ticket with lots of JVs with big-pocket partners incl BHP. Although it has run for quite a few years, never going anywhere in particular, apart from a 15 c spike in 2001 - Anyway, a fun one with some great possibilities


----------



## greggy (12 March 2007)

misterS said:
			
		

> me too, booked .035 when open was .036, but went to 041 before I bothered to look - not to worry. Article in paper yesterday referred to it as a lotto ticket with lots of JVs with big-pocket partners incl BHP. Although it has run for quite a few years, never going anywhere in particular, apart from a 15 c spike in 2001 - Anyway, a fun one with some great possibilities



CUL has its feet in many waters (nickel, iron ore, gold etc).  Its now getting more involved in the uranium game. I read the article in the Weekend Australian with interest.  I'm keeping an eye on this one.
DYOR


----------



## misterS (12 March 2007)

greggy - yeah, it does have a finger in a lot of pies, any of which may turn out a treat, but think the reference to a few U tenements, while no idea of their prospects/relevance, is probably the spur for some interest at the mo. 

Should be fun to watch anyway - always wanted to buy something for a few cents and see what is does. Won't be too shattered if it what it does is dick around for another 5 years...but someone usually wins lotto don't they?

It is interesting that such a small mob can attract so many different big players to spend money looking for stuff - have done nil research, but presume they happen to have the rights to various good prospective ground just not the money to drill them.  The fact the big guys see them as worth spending their own money on and the consequent increased exploration rate increases the chance of CUL's "numbers coming up". One Saturday night might be big...


----------



## greggy (12 March 2007)

misterS said:
			
		

> greggy - yeah, it does have a finger in a lot of pies, any of which may turn out a treat, but think the reference to a few U tenements, while no idea of their prospects/relevance, is probably the spur for some interest at the mo.
> 
> Should be fun to watch anyway - always wanted to buy something for a few cents and see what is does. Won't be too shattered if it what it does is dick around for another 5 years...but someone usually wins lotto don't they?
> 
> It is interesting that such a small mob can attract so many different big players to spend money looking for stuff - have done nil research, but presume they happen to have the rights to various good prospective ground just not the money to drill them.  The fact the big guys see them as worth spending their own money on and the consequent increased exploration rate increases the chance of CUL's "numbers coming up". One Saturday night might be big...



CUL has been a survivor for a long time.  I agree that the U tenements are helping its share price.  I've traded in and out of this stock from time to time.  At present I'm on the sidelines.
DYOR


----------



## sydneysider (14 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> CUL has been a survivor for a long time.  I agree that the U tenements are helping its share price.  I've traded in and out of this stock from time to time.  At present I'm on the sidelines.
> DYOR




Chart pattern looks very interesting on this one. Looks very bullish, good buying at lows for to-day at 3.6 (very few available at 3.5).


----------



## sydneysider (15 March 2007)

Now well bid at 3.8. we should see 4 very soon. Will be interesting to see if the larger offering at 4.0 and 4.1 gets promptly chomped.


----------



## sampson (28 March 2007)

There goes your 4.
Alot of interest today.


----------



## Old Man (30 March 2007)

More interest again yesterday, high of 4.3, 4.2 at the close.  Volume has picked up over the last couple of days though seems to be a lot of small trades - <$10k.  Wonder if it's made a tip sheet somewhere or a smallish broker is loading up his clients.


----------



## Old Man (3 April 2007)

Up to 5c from 4.3 last night and 14m traded and orders getting larger.  No announcements so can't see why the urgency today.  Anyone heard any whispers?


----------



## nizar (3 April 2007)

Old Man said:


> Up to 5c from 4.3 last night and 14m traded and orders getting larger.  No announcements so can't see why the urgency today.  Anyone heard any whispers?




Breakout and a half


----------



## Riesling (12 April 2007)

And still rising, good buy depth.  Some news must surely be coming.


----------



## ongchuan (1 May 2007)

Seems to slow down its momentum after a rush few weeks ago. Is it good entry at current SP >> 0.051. Good prospect in U. What do you guys think about this company? Anybody?


----------



## ongchuan (2 May 2007)

CUL currently holding a lot of exploration licences for Uranium in NT,WA,SA. It also has heaps of JV with other big companies. But the SP is only 0.05. Does that mean it is seriously undervalued? What will the expecting result from the Catho Well channel (Iron) do to the SP? Currently on the downtread after hitting new high at 0.065. But the fast stoich showing convergence and probably will have a reverse upturn. Anyone would like to comment on the prospect of this company??


----------



## ongchuan (4 May 2007)

Good news just got out. JV with HNR (0.76). But the SP seems to staying under 5 cents today. Many more JV coming out soon with good result i guess. Hope the SP will shows its true colour. I think CUL is heavily undervalued. They have so many JV with big companies and I m looking forward to a huge surge in their SP!!


----------



## Ruprect (4 May 2007)

I have taken the opportunity to pick up another parcel of these - under .05 is good buying IMO. 

The announcement by JV partner Hannans reward, HNR, has seen their sp surge by close to 20% today.

Im not quite sure why CUL has stayed down, but ive taken advantage of it.


----------



## ongchuan (7 May 2007)

CUL is so quiet. Seems not much trading going on for this company. I still dun understand...hahaha...an undervalued company with lots of JV going on and no one seems to be interested in it. Anyone know wat is going on??


----------



## ongchuan (8 May 2007)

CUL just hit the recent low at 0.043 but was quickly snapped by a big buyer (i think bout 600k to 700k shares). Is the good news regarding the Iron deposit coming out??? Or sth else?


----------



## ongchuan (16 May 2007)

> Aquila Resources Limited (“Aquila”) is pleased to announce the results of the initial JORC resource estimate for the Australian Premium Iron Joint Venture (“API”), in which the Company has a fifty percent interest, in relation to its West Pilbara Iron Ore Project located in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.
> 
> Golder Associates Pty Ltd was commissioned to complete the in-situ resource estimates.
> 
> ...




More good news will be out soon!!! CUL has so many JV with big company. I think it is undervalued now.


----------



## Joules MM1 (27 June 2007)

quite surprised not to see any posts here on ASF on the cul move today on a very strong buy volume.........on first appearances the move looks over the top like a trap............the liquidity sez something else..........I am long on this from 
.042 and I think the intial target should be attatcked today at .065 however the longer term target .074 looks a better magnet..........a lot of behind the scenes plays are in motion (as is my understanding) with that comes good technicals as they stand today...........


----------



## djones (27 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Hard to see where the actual breakout is for this. Could be 6 cents, or 6.4. Any close over 6 is going to be very positive IMO. The volume is up just a tad.
> 
> Just spiked to 6.8 cents, so something's up.




I bought into this today after receiving a personal message about it (thanks so much!) Its running hard now, please see the post above and chart below posted by kennas on the breakouts thread!


----------



## Joules MM1 (27 June 2007)

pesky open gap-up .......... otherwise looks good ....................

pesky open gap-up .......... otherwise looks good ....................


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

Well I think its time I post my research for all on ASF to see

Here it is guys, I bought up to 6.1c today so don't be stingy because once it breaks 6.4c which it should given I value it at 15c it will run!

*CUL*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
475m
Mkt Cap @ 5c = $25m Current
Mkt Cap @ 10c = $50m Target 1
Mkt Cap @ 15c = $75m Target 2
Mkt Cap @ 20c = $100m Upside

*
Cash*
*$2m* not alot, but nearly all of its projects are funded by JV's so it doesn't need cash


*
Projects*


*
Catho Well* _Iron Ore, 30% Carried, West Pilbara_
*JORC 68Mt@55.4%Fe*
Now CUL's main project is joint ventured to Australian Premium Iron which is jointly owned by AQA and Multi Billion dollar steel mills, they are firming up a large porject in the West Pilbara and are currently doing feasibility studies and although CUL's project is smallish it still represents 1/4th of the total project and as such will get into production, importantly CUL's deposit contains lower impurities and thus is required to blend with the other deposits
AQA/API have very very deep pockets and backed by the US steel Mills, funding and offtake will not be a problem,

*Valuation*
RHI 40m shares @ $2.50 = $100m, its asset 20% of 135Mt@58.5%Fe = Net 15.795Mt Fe, at $100m = EV of $6.33/ Fe t
*
So if we give CUL the same $6.33/ Fe t = 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe = $71.5m = 15c CUL*

Now the mian points are
1. This was a first pass JORC from 1 of 4 target areas, a look at CUL's ground position suggests some of RHI's Cardo Bore deposit extends into CUL's ground

2. API is backed by AQA and Multi Billion Dollar US Steel Mills who will provide funding and offtake

3. A feasibilty study is underway

4. A comparison to RHI suggest CUl is worth 15c on this asset alone!

*
Wyloo Dome* _Iron Ore, 20% Free Carried, West Pilbara_
This project is in a JV with *FMG*, thats right Fortescue Metals Group, they are beginning exploration for Iron ore this qtr! The project is adjacent to Hamersley's 225Mt@62.1%Fe Metawandy Deposit
HUGE SPEC Appeal!

*
Gun Barrel* _Nickel, 25% Free Carried, W.A._
*BHP* is drilling 7 diamond holes in search of Nickel, the mkt will love the BHP link

*
Iriwn Bore and Mt Tate* _Nickel, 30%-35% Free Carried, W.A._
*IGO* one of the most famous mid cap Nickel players is exploring here for Nickel in a JV, again the mkt will love the IGO link

*
Forrestania* _Nickel, 20% Free Carried, W.A._
*HNR* most who like nickel will be familiar with the HNR story, their directors are famous for discoveries and its very good to see their main project is with CUL, 

*
Gunbarrel* _Gold, 30%-35% Free Carried, W.A._
*Newmount * is exploring for Gold here

*
Duchess* _IOCGU, 30% Free Carried, Mt Isa Qld_
*MEP Minatatour * are exploring for Cu-Au U and IOCGU type structures here although they are mainly working on Tunkilia with HLX


*
Uranium Projects* _Uranium, Some 30% JV's most 100% owned, W.A. S.A. and N.T._
Has about 40 liceneces in W.A. S.A. and N.T., could easily spin these off into a new IPO, I'd say they're worth 2c-4c to the company alone.


*
Summary*

*- The main Iron Ore porject worth 15c
- FMG JV adds 1c spec appeal
- BHP JV adds 2c spec appeal
- Lots of other JV's working hard to make a discovery, adds another 1c appeal
- The Uranium projects are worth 2c-4c in a spin off form

Total Value I see = 15c - 25c*


----------



## chris1983 (27 June 2007)

Excellent post.  I give credit when credit is due and thanks to YT's research im onboard.  Lets see how they go but I think something is up due to this massive volume on a down day.  I have held these previously but after reading the research I decided to enter again.


----------



## alanding (27 June 2007)

I have been quite hesitated  for a while before Y_T excellent analysis. Now I buy in firmly.
Thanks Y_T


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

alanding said:


> I have been quite hesitated  for a while before Y_T excellent analysis. Now I buy in firmly.
> Thanks Y_T




I trust you did your own research to check my analysis,


AND THAT GOES FOR EVERYONE, I AM NOT A FINANACIAL ADVISOR ETC SO PLEASE DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH


----------



## chris1983 (27 June 2007)

haha dunworry mate Ive read into CUL heavily before.  I didnt take notice of the new Iron ore resource reported on the 16/5.  I think that is a significant announcement and they should have been re-rated earlier.  Still though I think there could be some news looming.


----------



## alanding (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I trust you did your own research to check my analysis,
> Yes. but not so organizable as you.
> 
> Some piece of news as:
> ...


----------



## Pommiegranite (27 June 2007)

Hey YT,

The stalker aka 'followme' has struck again. You sure you haven't got a split personality? 

He seems to take your research and get it backed up by posters on Hotcopper (his idea of research)....hmmm:


*Title "...omg...whats going on...time to do research."*

"Thread says it all

OMG Guys,

what the #@$# happened here today

im only starting my research on this now

give my some ideas/hints/bits of info gents

bought some at close from 6.6c-7.2cents

i waited until it had broken its all time high as now in blue sky

but if fundamentals are as strong as what appears on initial impressions, will be buying more

points:

1) how come this hasn't run up like every other iron ore company when they have iron ore assets identical to red hill iron (RHI) in WA shared with Aquilla (AGA - a giant iron ore miner), a Joint Venture with BHP and a Joint Venture with Fortescue Metals

Stock has consolidated for ages--->>> why hadn't it moved

was someone capping it and accumulating. I briefly saw it for 10 minutes yesterday and it did look like it was being capped. I saw a 1mn sell order at 4.9cents and heeps of buying at 4.8cents. Then the sell was pulled and the buys immediately cleared up to 5cents

Looked dodgy

So guys, are the fundamentals there...

...i MEAN, BHP, FMD, AQA, RHI;;;joint ventures with all of these....

could be severly undervalued

give me feedback before i buy more please????......

...im going to go do more research

i'll check other forums and do more reading, call some brokers etc....

"illllllllll be back""


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

Fool said this guy poached my YML and he poached my FNT,

Who are you on here? 

Disappointing, very dissapointing


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Fool said this guy poached my YML and he poached my FNT,
> 
> Who are you on here?
> 
> Disappointing, very dissapointing




Maybe not poached, but he openly admitted to following your advice/research on multiple occasions and I think he tried to say that he had picked MGO and YML by himself.

Dunno - he posts a lot on HC - he got people to dump their FNT to go what he considered to be the next big one, FWL, after you announced your research.

The funny bit is he posts under multiple accounts on HC --> apac / followme.

I wouldn't take it negetively though, it's a large compliment to you in disguise.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

Yeah but not everyone would be set and now the HC's know, 

Thats the one thing with ASF people don't have to be members to read threads, they can just browse through and poach at their will, 

Well I almost did all my buying although I had to pay up to 6.4c to fill which is annoying, I think my broker watches what I buy too lol,

Enough of that, 

What do people think of my analysis?

Anything extra to add?


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

http://www.hotcopper.com.au/post_thread.asp?fid=1&tid=501048#1904990

looks like he had a read of the ASF thread.... haha


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Yeah but not everyone would be set and now the HC's know,
> 
> Thats the one thing with ASF people don't have to be members to read threads, they can just browse through and poach at their will,
> 
> ...




To be honest, I did not get a chance to fully read it today so I will digest it fully when I get home tonight and give you my thoughts then.


----------



## greggy (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well I think its time I post my research for all on ASF to see
> 
> Here it is guys, I bought up to 6.1c today so don't be stingy because once it breaks 6.4c which it should given I value it at 15c it will run!
> 
> ...



Great analysis once again, thanks YT. I've bought in and out of this one for years.  Its been a great survivor.  Interesting to see so many free-carried JVs.  Of particular IMO are the iron ore and nickel interests.  The nickel JV with HNR is near WSA's Flying Fox deposit. 
With all the free carried interests, CUL has sufficient cash for the moment.
I'm watching this one closely with interest.  It definitely had a great run today on an otherwise bad day for the market.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

greggy said:


> Great analysis once again, thanks YT. I've bought in and out of this one for years.  Its been a great survivor.  Interesting to see so many free-carried JVs.  Of particular IMO are the iron ore and nickel interests.  The nickel JV with HNR is near WSA's Flying Fox deposit.
> With all the free carried interests, CUL has sufficient cash for the moment.
> I'm watching this one closely with interest.  It definitely had a great run today on an otherwise bad day for the market.
> DYOR




Hey Greggy, but something has changed for CUL in the last few months which means it should be re-rated,

Its no longer a spec play with Iron Ore Nickel Uranium and a bunch of High porfile JV's

Its now a near term Iron Ore producer with Iron Ore Nickel Uranium and a bunch of High porfile JV's,

Its the Iron Ore deposit that underwrites its SP, what do people think of my valuation?

*15c for the Catho Well, up to 25c if you add in everything else*


----------



## prawn_86 (27 June 2007)

what are the odds of it retracing before the end of the week?

im not a chartist but as has been mentioned there is a gap, can this be classed as a breakaway? i wouldnt know.

just wondering if i should try to lock in some profits tomorrow.


----------



## greggy (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Greggy, but something has changed for CUL in the last few months which means it should be re-rated,
> 
> Its no longer a spec play with Iron Ore Nickel Uranium and a bunch of High porfile JV's
> 
> ...




With iron ore runnig hot at present, CUL may well be further re-rated by the market as its now a near term iron ore producer.  If everything goes to plan, your figures may even be too conservative. Once again good pick up.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> what are the odds of it retracing before the end of the week?
> 
> im not a chartist but as has been mentioned there is a gap, can this be classed as a breakaway? i wouldnt know.
> 
> just wondering if i should try to lock in some profits tomorrow.



Golly, I hope that's a breakaway gap. It's a long way back from where it is now to fill. Who knows what will happen tomorrow. Like YT, I think something's cooking here. That volume was not ASF's response to YT's tip, although I'm sure some of it was! 

Will certainly be issued a speeding ticket tonight, and I'd expect a 'we know nuthingk!' response which will _probably_ cause some selling pressure. This is not always the case however. Another thing that occasionally happens the day after something like this is a gap up on the open and then traders taking profits and it'll finish down. Or, it could go to $1.00.  Am I on enough fences? LOL. 

My tip is consolidation for a little while above 6.4 cents, which hopefully becomes support. 

But, I thought FWL would consolidate at 30 too.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> what are the odds of it retracing before the end of the week?
> 
> im not a chartist but as has been mentioned there is a gap, can this be classed as a breakaway? i wouldnt know.
> 
> just wondering if i should try to lock in some profits tomorrow.




I think 6.4c was huge in terms of resistance, so I'm going to try and buy another mil there (order is up), 


The Feasibility Study for all of AQA's Iron Ore projects is underway and should be out in th next few weeks, this should take CUL to 10c+ minimum imo

Then theres the BHP JV drilling and FMG Iron Ore Surveys etc just 1 an from this could ignite the SP

Weigh all these factors up and decide


----------



## prawn_86 (27 June 2007)

lol thanks kennas,

gotta love reading the tea leaves in charts 

could go up, down or sideways is what i think your saying. thats also my opinion lol.

but seriously though hopefully a 6.4c support minimum will give it a nice chance to jump on the next ann


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *Valuation*
> RHI 40m shares @ $2.50 = $100m, its asset 20% of 135Mt@58.5%Fe = Net 15.795Mt Fe, at $100m = EV of $6.33/ Fe t
> *
> So if we give CUL the same $6.33/ Fe t = 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe = $71.5m = 15c CUL*




YT: just wondering why you used 20% of 135Mt @ 58.5% Fe = *Net 15.795 Fe* ?

http://www.cullenresources.com.au/pdf/2007/070516_Cullen_Release.pdf

I had to read the above announcement 13 times to understand the broken english  but it does state rather ambiguously that:

*"Cullen's attributable share of the Catho Well deposit is 20.4Mt @ 55.38% Fe"*

Going to grab some dinner, will keep reading when I get back.


----------



## jtb (27 June 2007)

Good day for sleeping today (shift change), yeah Kenna's that straight down the line mate
Been watching for a little while and couldn't get any GLX today so picked up a hundredk in the closing auction, happy to see it move either way atm. 

By the time I started looking to see if the environmental drama's concerning micro spiders were a problem @ FWL's BIF turf they'd tripled 

YT you really should think about an SMS alert service mate.

onwards and upwards


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

Fool said:


> YT: just wondering why you used 20% of 135Mt @ 58.5% Fe = *Net 15.795 Fe* ?
> 
> http://www.cullenresources.com.au/pdf/2007/070516_Cullen_Release.pdf
> 
> ...




Mate yor confused, re-read my post I said 
RHI 40m shares @ $2.50 = $100m, its asset 20% of 135Mt@58.5%Fe = Net 15.795Mt Fe, at $100m = EV of $6.33/ Fe t


I used this to get an EV per tonne Iron Ore to then apply to CUL

So if we give CUL the same $6.33/ Fe t = 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe = $71.5m = 15c CUL


----------



## alankew (27 June 2007)

YT take my hat off to you again.What i particularly like is the incredible spread of resources that they are looking for,add to that the fact that so much is free carried and they also have U in the NT,one of which is in the Tanami region same region as NTU i think-amazing.Incredible volume but as Joules posted earlier most of it is from people in the know so hopefully we should have an ann coming.Thanks again YT


----------



## mick2006 (27 June 2007)

well YT you never cease to amaze, you have managed to find a stock covering the 3 commoditites with the best supply/demand outlook, being Iron Ore, Uranium and Nickel, these 3 commoditities are considered to have the best pricing power all the way out till the turn of the decade.

Best thing though is that the Catho Well iron ore project will be certainly in production before the end of 2009, forcing a large re-rating of the stock.

As a keen follower of your research, in my opinion this has the potential to be your best pick yet!!! (I know that's a very big call)

Hopefully it doesn't run too hard tomorrow as I still want to add a couple of million more.

Once again thanks YT


----------



## doctorj (27 June 2007)

I was going to say something, but I think this picture says it all.  As always guys, lets stay calm and objective.

Thanks for another informative post YT.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

mick2006 said:


> As a keen follower of your research, in my opinion this has the potential to be your best pick yet!!! (I know that's a very big call)




That is a big call lol, fundamentally though it still offers another 100% from current levels but needs to consolidate imo



mick2006 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't run too hard tomorrow as I still want to add a couple of million more.
> 
> Once again thanks YT




It may, but I hope it consoldiates a little around 6.4c (lol so I get filled lol) but also because it would be good for it to confirm new support before moving up more


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

doctorj said:


> I was going to say something, but I think this picture says it all.  As always guys, lets stay calm and objective.
> 
> Thanks for another informative post YT.




lol at the pic Doc J,


I should add that all my research is from company ann's and the web page to be found here 

http://www.cullenresources.com.au/

*One big negative is that the top 20 only hold 20% of the stock so hence the crazy levels of liquidity we saw today* something to remember


----------



## alankew (27 June 2007)

Was just about to ask about the top20,where did you find this info YT as i couldnt see it on there anns on Comsec or the company website.Also couldnt get a price off comsec for options but company report says there are some-would these be held by the directors or are they under some other code


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

Options are 25m with various exercise prices 4c-8c, didn't bother including this in analysis 

As for Top 20 http://www.cullenresources.com.au/corporate.php

Here are some pics


----------



## jammin (27 June 2007)

jtb said:


> YT you really should think about an SMS alert service mate.



An excellent suggestion jtb.

YT, I can't add anything to the F/A thats been posted but I would like to elaborate on my suggestion, on the "potential breakout" thread, that we could be entering a period with considerable SP growth. The following is EW based (having just finnished Nick Radges book).I feel CUL has kicked off a wave 3 and, if the wave count is correct, would see the SP, at minimum, climb above  0.08. Not a great number. It is based on the rise of wave 1, which has to be greater in wave 3 for the count to be valid. What the maximum could be I have know idea. But I have taken action today on the assumption that it will be much higher than 0.08.
Those who are more experienced with EW are encouraged to correct the above analysis.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

I'm off for a few hours,

Fool has correctly pointed out that as RHI has other interets it may be too bullish to attribute all the EV to its Iron Ore,

I think the mkt avg though is $5/t Fe 

*@ $5/t Fe = $56.5m = 12c CUL*

However I am lmost certain that part of RHI's Cardo Bore falls/extends into CUL's Cardo Bore tennements,

I think there is excellent upside to substantially increase this JORC from the other CUL/API JV tenements

One last thing, did anyone else realise that the *VOLUME WEIGHTED AVERAGE PIRCE for today was 6.4c!*

Considering that 6.4c was the breakout/resistance point, doesn't this strengthen the breakout?

Technicians what do you think?


----------



## kransky (27 June 2007)

Its amazing how there was no reaction to the announcement of the JORC estimates on the 16th... but then today out of nowhere it goes nuts.

I really should spend more time just reading all the interesting announcements each day... (wishes there was more hours in the day)

big resources, free carried, low market cap... looks like a good one

not holding...


----------



## YELNATS (27 June 2007)

mick2006 said:


> As a keen follower of your research, in my opinion this has the potential to be your best pick yet!!! (I know that's a very big call)




I'm not saying it's not possible for CUL, but that would be a very big call. Let's not forget the inspirational MTN, first identified by YT in March 2006. In exactly 12 months it's gone from 50c to $6.50 today!


----------



## chicken8 (27 June 2007)

All this talk of YT got me thinking. Has YT ever made a bad pick? Any come to mind to some of the older members?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm off for a few hours,
> 
> did anyone else realise that the *VOLUME WEIGHTED AVERAGE PIRCE for today was 6.4c!*
> 
> ...





I'm back so much for a few hours,

I'm surprised nobody has anythoughts on VWAP being 6.4c, is it just me? Wasn't 6.4c the huge breakout level?

Also interested for follow up comments re this Elliot wave thing, I'm a novice when it comes to that stuff

And Chicken re bad picks yes my Ex! lol I think Burey (BYR) was pretty bad but nobody should have lost money from that given the 1c opies


----------



## alanding (27 June 2007)

Following information is from HNR announcement  @ 16/05/2007

Forrestania (east of Hyden, Western Australia)

Encouraging geophysical results have been returned and planning approvals for drilling are
being sought. A focused gold exploration review has commenced.
Nickel
Approvals to drill test four of the recently announced geophysical targets have been lodged with
the government. Subject to receipt of approvals, drilling is expected to commence late this
Quarter(it should be now). The aim of the programme will be to intersect sulphides that host nickel. This initial
programme will involve four reverse circulation (RC) drill holes to a depth of approximately
200m.
A flora and flora survey is currently underway to obtain the clearing permits required to enable
additional drill rig access. Once access has been cleared, the second drill programm will test
the balance of the geophysical targets. It is expected that this phase of the drilling will
commence during the next Quarter.
Gold
The Company has recommenced gold exploration at Forrestania. Initially this comprises data
review and field verification. It is anticipated that the first regional drill programme testing for
gold mineralisation will commence early next Quarter.
The Forrestania project has significant nickel and gold potential because of its geological setting
and proximity to an operating nickel mine and historical gold mines


----------



## nomore4s (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm back so much for a few hours,
> 
> I'm surprised nobody has anythoughts on VWAP being 6.4c, is it just me? Wasn't 6.4c the huge breakout level?
> 
> Also interested for follow up comments re this Elliot wave thing, I'm a novice when it comes to that stuff




Just working on it now YT will post up tha analysis in a minute


----------



## alanding (27 June 2007)

Here information come from RHI announcement @30/04/07


THE CULLEN RESOURCES LIMITED JOINT VENTURE
The Joint Venture involves tenements held by Cullen Resources Limited (Cullen) contiguous with the
Red Hill Project Area. The JV excludes the iron ore rights, which remain the subject of a separate joint
venture between Cullen and API.
The main target already defined by Cullen is the Yanks Bore prospect, where work by Cullen and
other parties has defined a gold mineralised system extending over 25 kilometres. Limited drilling of
part of this zone intersected a maximum value of 3 metres @ 2.4 grams per tonne gold, including one
metre of 6.7 grams per tonne in altered dolomite.
Work on the Joint Venture will commence as soon as (I just couldn't know whether it started or not)the historical data are assessed and programs
formulated.


----------



## nomore4s (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> One last thing, did anyone else realise that the *VOLUME WEIGHTED AVERAGE PIRCE for today was 6.4c!*
> 
> Considering that 6.4c was the breakout/resistance point, doesn't this strengthen the breakout?
> 
> Technicians what do you think?




That the VWAP is 6.4c with such heavy volume is a good thing imo YT. Means people are willing to pay up for the stock. With such massive vol today there must surely be some bigger players getting involved?
Sorry nothing to add to your F/A atm  been busy at work not much time .



jammin said:


> An excellent suggestion jtb.
> 
> YT, I can't add anything to the F/A thats been posted but I would like to elaborate on my suggestion, on the "potential breakout" thread, that we could be entering a period with considerable SP growth. The following is EW based (having just finnished Nick Radges book).I feel CUL has kicked off a wave 3 and, if the wave count is correct, would see the SP, at minimum, climb above  0.08. Not a great number. It is based on the rise of wave 1, which has to be greater in wave 3 for the count to be valid. What the maximum could be I have know idea. But I have taken action today on the assumption that it will be much higher than 0.08.
> Those who are more experienced with EW are encouraged to correct the above analysis.




jammin, your wave count looks ok execpt for your ABC correction and the end of wave 2/start of wave 3. Wave 2 should end where you have wave A ending as its lower then where wave c ends so this is where wave 3 should start, if that makes any sense lol. 
Your price target of 8c min based on the length of wave 1 is also okay (wave 3 needs to hit at least 8c for the count to remain valid), I would put a target for wave 3 @ 8.7c - 9c but it could run well past this point. If the EW count is good it is a good spot to get in with Wave 3 & 5 to come.

Have attached my count, but I'm by no means a expert in EW and I'm not sure how "reliable" a EW count will be on a stock like this either, but could be a good guide.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

From their last qtrly BHP was due to drill 7 diamond holes at the Gunbarrel JV in May, I would expect an announcement of this to come out soon, the mkt will surely love the link

Also per the announcment dated 16th May API were well on their way in completing the Pre-Feasibility Study on the whole West Pilbara project that they began in the Jan-March Qtr, I'd expect results from that soon,

Given that thw whole operation will support the Cap Ex etc I think its safe to say the CUL will be looking at costs of $20/t vs a price of $70/t so margins of $50t

*On the intial 11.3Mt Fe (30% of 68Mt@55.4%Fe) Net to Cullen = $565m = $1.18c* This is not a valuation, rather it shows how much value these Iron Ore projects can generate for companies,

Makes you understand how companies like MMX and FMG have had such amazing runs


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

I am by no means an expert on EWA either, but I thought you could only apply such techniques to a regularly traded stock ?

CUL with it's recent breakout surely can't be classified to be in a regularly traded pattern?


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> From their last qtrly BHP was due to drill 7 diamond holes at the Gunbarrel JV in May, I would expect an announcement of this to come out soon, the mkt will surely love the link
> 
> Also per the announcment dated 16th May API were well on their way in completing the Pre-Feasibility Study on the whole West Pilbara project that they began in the Jan-March Qtr, I'd expect results from that soon,
> 
> ...




The amazing thing about CUL, is even if you disregard the iron ore play - they have so many other things on the boiler that they are still worth a punt at the current price.

Like someone else said, Uranium, Nickel and Iron Ore plus a whole bunch of JV's just sitting there waiting for fruition - what else can they have on the horizon that would make it MORE of a speculator's delight?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

This is from the last Qtrly

HIGHLIGHTS
*· A resource estimate for the Catho Well Channel Iron Deposit
(~5 km long) is nearing finalization;
· JV Manager BHP Billiton to drill up to 7 diamond holes to
test EM anomalies for nickel sulphides at Gunbarrel Project;*· 15 new EM anomalies identified at the Forrestania project in
JV with Hannans Reward;
· A new JV has been signed with Red Hill Iron Limited who
may earn 70% of the mineral rights (other than iron) in five
tenements, including the Yanks Bore Gold Prospect;
· Compilation of previous uranium exploration data on the
Company’s WA, NT and SA applications has provided
encouraging leads for further work, and identified radiometric
anomalies over the interpreted strike of the Undandita
Sandstone in the Amadeus Basin, NT;
· Rock chip sampling results from Killaloe, support renewed
exploration for Zn-Cu-Pb mineralization using a modified
VMS type model.


GUNBARREL NICKEL JOINT VENTURE - BHP Billiton holds a 75% interest in
nickel and base metal rights; Cullen's 25% is free carried to Decision to Mine .
*Site preparation to drill test three EM anomalies for nickel sulphides on E53/818 has been completed, with a drill programme of up to seven diamond holes to commence in May 2007.*

I'd really like to see an update re the FMG JV projects, this was the last from the qtrly

WYLOO DOME IRON ORE PROJECT - Iron Ore Rights JV with FMG Ltd.
Fortescue Metals Group Ltd (FMG) can earn up to an 80% interest in the iron ore rights on a group of Cullen’s tenements in the West Pilbara Region. The tenements, E 08/1393, ELs47/1154, 1649 and 1650, include Marra Mamba and Brockman Iron Formations along the eastern and northern margin of the Wyloo Dome. These formations host the adjacent Metawandy bedded goethite- haematite deposits of Hamersley Iron Pty Ltd, for which an Inferred Resource of 225Mt @ 62.1% Fe has been reported.
*FMG has completed an aeromagnetic and radiometric survey over the northern portion of the tenements, purchased satellite imagery, and completed reconnaissance mapping and rock chip sampling. Geological mapping is planned for historic prospect areas and the extent of the iron formations.*


----------



## ongchuan (27 June 2007)

Somebody really discovered this gem....I got into this 2 months ago and have been holding it patiently. I have been posting up in this forum about this undervalued company but no one seems to have interest in it....hehee...today it made its day! Hopefully it will continue its run as more good news are coming out. With the Iron Ore and Nickel and Gold JV in hand, plus up to almost 30 of U Exploration Licence, this is going to be a super A bomb! Give it few more months, the market will realise its value. Today closed at AUD 0.069. It has about 2M of cash but they dont really need the cash because they are having so much of JV. So this is really a GEM!!!!


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2007)

Fool said:


> I am by no means an expert on EWA either, but I thought you could only apply such techniques to a regularly traded stock ?
> 
> CUL with it's recent breakout surely can't be classified to be in a regularly traded pattern?



I think EW, or any TA, is more reliable in stocks that have a lot of consistent volume and do not have numerous significant events which disrupt a 'flow'. So, TA applied to junior exploration companies that are irregularly traded and spike on announcements is less reliable, making future predictions of S&R, and fib contraction/extention, and EW more difficult and less probable. Having said that, I've seen basic TA (S&R) work very well with just about all stocks. So, at this point it's a judgement call on the value of TA here. Any disagreement? I'm making this all up off the top of my head. I have no references for this black magic, hocus pocus.


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

kennas said:


> I think EW, or any TA, is more reliable in stocks that have a lot of consistent volume and do not have numerous significant events which disrupt a 'flow'. So, TA applied to junior exploration companies that are irregularly traded and spike on announcements is less reliable, making future predictions of S&R, and fib contraction/extention, and EW more difficult and less probable. Having said that, I've seen basic TA (S&R) work very well with just about all stocks. So, at this point it's a judgement call on the value of TA here. Any disagreement? I'm making this all up off the top of my head. I have no references for this black magic, hocus pocus.




Nah I tend to agree.

But funnily enough, Yogi has picked quite a few winners & picked them on the right dates with his astrology - that stuff just absolutely trips me out.

Makes me wonder if you can just randomally pick a stock and sit on it for a random period of time, and expect a rise - I would love to come back and look at Yogi's picks in 5 (or whenever it stops) years time when we aren't in such a bull market for mining stocks.


----------



## chris1983 (27 June 2007)

Fool said:


> Nah I tend to agree.
> 
> But funnily enough, Yogi has picked quite a few winners & picked them on the right dates with his astrology - that stuff just absolutely trips me out.
> 
> Makes me wonder if you can just randomally pick a stock and sit on it for a random period of time, and expect a rise - I would love to come back and look at Yogi's picks in 5 (or whenever it stops) years time when we aren't in such a bull market for mining stocks.




I dont believe in Yogi's methods.  He posts on so many stocks and if you post on a large number of stocks with your methods your bound to get something right from time to time.  The amount of things he has got wrong well outweighs what he has got right.  Fundamental approach IMO will give you the best success rate.  TA traders will disagree but they also jump from stock to stock and yes your bound to get some break outs continuing and some falling back and when they do fall back thats when they bail.  For example look at AIM.  How many traders would we have had jumping out of their skins to get out of that one.  Fundamentally the chances of AIM rising in the future are very strong though.  I think CUL have all the right fundamentals to be re-rated.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *One big negative is that the top 20 only hold 20% of the stock so hence the crazy levels of liquidity we saw today* something to remember




Today's volume was ridiculous, the more I think about it the more it gets me

95m

Lets say us on ASF accounted for what 20m at most?

That leaves 75m unexplained,

So I lookd at top 20 again and realised that its from 31st Jan 2007 "The names of the twenty holders of the fully paid shares 31 January 2007 are listed below:"

Since then it could have changed, ie some majors could have moved in, I think we need to see a current top 20, there's no way this could have styed under the radar for so long, especially after they released the JORC, the riskiness of CUL was substantially removed once the JORC came out as it creates a situation where production is on the horizon NPV's etc and so on

Also recently they did a placement at 4.3c to sophisticated Investors of Montague, Bell Potter, Wilson HTM and Argonaught Securities, surely these brokers have CUL on their radars,

My guess is that after the JORC came out on the 16th of May, someone or some parties started accumulating to get onto the top 20 register, an Insto maybe? Who wanted to accumulate a certain position and after nearly 2 months of accumulation realised that the stock was going to pop today and just paid up to finish their accumulation?

I can't think of any other way to explain the volumes, I mean they're monstrous! It can't just be us and traders and punters, there has to be something more significant behind it, thoughts?

An updated top 20 as of say July 1st would help, I will ring and ask the company tomorrow


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

You could probably add up what people bought today from ASF.

Considering that I account for a touch under 1mil of those traded, I wouldn't be surprised if there was more then 20mil accounted for on ASF alone.


----------



## nomore4s (27 June 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Have attached my count, but I'm by no means a expert in EW and *I'm not sure how "reliable" a EW count will be on a stock like this either*, but could be a good guide.






Fool said:


> I am by no means an expert on EWA either, but I thought you could only apply such techniques to a regularly traded stock ?
> CUL with it's recent breakout surely can't be classified to be in a regularly traded pattern?






kennas said:


> I think EW, or any TA, is more reliable in stocks that have a lot of consistent volume and do not have numerous significant events which disrupt a 'flow'. So, TA applied to junior exploration companies that are irregularly traded and spike on announcements is less reliable, making future predictions of S&R, and fib contraction/extention, and EW more difficult and less probable. Having said that, I've seen basic TA (S&R) work very well with just about all stocks. So, at this point it's a judgement call on the value of TA here. Any disagreement? I'm making this all up off the top of my head. I have no references for this black magic, hocus pocus.




lol Kennas,
I agree with both of you regarding the T/A & EW, on stocks like this it isn't anywhere near as reliable as say a BHP or ANZ etc. Any form of T/A is really just the monitoring of crowd behaviour, which on a chart forms patterns that can give a higher probablity of picking price movements or give you an idea on trends etc. So with stocks like CUL it makes T/A alot more unreliable as the "crowd" is smaller and therefore less predictable. Also with these type of stocks it only requires 1 ann(or lack of ann) to send the sp through the roof/floor and therefore destroying any S&R and putting the stock in a totally different "phase". 



chris1983 said:


> I dont believe in Yogi's methods.  He posts on so many stocks and if you post on a large number of stocks with your methods your bound to get something right from time to time.  The amount of things he has got wrong well outweighs what he has got right.  Fundamental approach IMO will give you the best success rate.  TA traders will disagree but they also jump from stock to stock and yes your bound to get some break outs continuing and some falling back and when they do fall back thats when they bail.  For example look at AIM.  How many traders would we have had jumping out of their skins to get out of that one.  Fundamentally the chances of AIM rising in the future are very strong though.  I think CUL have all the right fundamentals to be re-rated.




I also agree with some of what you said here Chris. At this end of the market F/A rules, for reasons stated above T/A doesn't work as well, which is why guys like you and YT do so well, you can identify undervalued stocks very early and take positions and wait for the market to take notice. 
Trading these types of stocks some form of FA is very important imo. Kennas manages to merge the 2 quite well.
T/A Traders in general are really only scalpers, trying to take quick (compared to a F/A investors timeframe) consistent profits while limiting thier losses, making money by weight of numbers really.


----------



## nizar (27 June 2007)

YT - Imitation is the most sincerest form of flattery.

In regards to CUL, next resistance points at 7 and then 7.5ish, then blue sky until 17c-ish.


----------



## chris1983 (27 June 2007)

YT im doing some reading on Cullen but you have covered a lot of it allready...I agree with the volume though.

Total Class Issue:  474,039,763

Greater than 1/5 of the company changed hands..thats big.

*Total holding of twenty largest shareholders* = 93,020,712

Take out the top 20 share holders and we have 381 million tradable shares.

Volume today was just under 96 million.

Thats 1/4 of the tradable shares exchanging hands.  Thats huge IMO.  Looking forward to tomorrow.  The DOW looks set to open lower so hopefully it doesnt get smashed..but even if it did I think CUL could perform very nicely tomorrow.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Today's volume was ridiculous, the more I think about it the more it gets me
> 
> 95m
> 
> ...




Thanks Niz,

What do people think of my theory?

I could be way off, but the volumes were huge and even more so considering it was a down day, something must be up, thoughts?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> YT im doing some reading on Cullen but you have covered a lot of it allready...I agree with the volume though.
> 
> Total Class Issue:  474,039,763
> 
> ...





Chris that top 20 is wayy outdated *Jan 2007*

What do you reckon re my accumulation or Insto buying? I know it sounds crazy, ut the buying was crazy, I saw some 2m and 3m orders go up at 7c+ today, traders don't do that, no way they buy that many at the peak, or am I just reading into things too much


----------



## chris1983 (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Thanks Niz,
> 
> What do people think of my theory?
> 
> I could be way off, but the volumes were huge and even more so considering it was a down day, something must be up, thoughts?




In regards to the top 20 holders..how often do they need to release these figures?  Is there a time period in where they must provide updates?


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Thanks Niz,
> 
> What do people think of my theory?
> 
> I could be way off, but the volumes were huge and even more so considering it was a down day, something must be up, thoughts?




Does anyone have any timestamped data for today?

I'd like to know what the volume was before YT posted his research around the place.

That would be a good indicator of whether or not it's just ASF's who are cashed up from a series of good advice ... YML, FNT, FWL, MGO to name a few.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

Chris I don't think there is a requirement,

But I think we should all call the company tomorrow and ask that they update their top 20,


Fool, by the time I alerted everyone to it about *20m* had already changed hands, I felt like I was competing with other buyers this morning which I thought was strange given that the stock opened up at 5c and should have retraced, I had to do half of my buying at 6c-6.5c There's no way it was ASF's no way no how, especially since the thread didn't go up until 2-3pm


Also why hasn't the company been hit with a speeding ticket? The asx got hammered today, hardly any stocks are up, yet CUL is up 50% on record volume! Very strange,

Tomorrow will be interesting


----------



## chris1983 (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Chris that top 20 is wayy outdated *Jan 2007*
> 
> What do you reckon re my accumulation or Insto buying? I know it sounds crazy, ut the buying was crazy, I saw some 2m and 3m orders go up at 7c+ today, traders don't do that, no way they buy that many at the peak, or am I just reading into things too much




I saw the 2 million and 3 million trades going through taking everyone out past 7 cents also.  Was watching it all day.  I dont think your theory is out of the question in regards to accumulation and Insto buying.  Not with the recent JORC established.  This news would of triggered a number of buyers.  I just think they are undervalued and should of been rerated earlier.  The rerating is just coming now.  I thought they were undervalued before too..when they owned 50% in the Forrestania Project.  Its only 20% now but its free carried.


----------



## Craze0123 (27 June 2007)

AND they have a nice/ok website....sorry had to add that in for a small giggle 

Well done to YT and all the other guys putting up some nice info on this .


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

RE: speeding ticket - it has happened a few times lately, I think if they respond fast enough to the ASX enquiry, they don't get a trading halt.... but it doesnt get posted up as an announcement until the next day - so would expect something tomorrow.

That could trigger some uneasy sellers too, so I would expect an opportunity for cheap buying post-speeding ticket.

As for tomorrow..... it's currently the most talked about stock on HC - 50 odd posts in the last 24 hours, and probably another 20-30 at least before open tomorrow.

Fully expect it to open much higher then it closed today.

I don't know if it will reach Nizar's target of 17c, but with how hard FWL has run, nothing ceases to amaze me now.

As always - kudos to YT - that's another round of beer's I owe you


----------



## Ruprect (27 June 2007)

What brought this to my attention again yesterday was its move up and hold above the 4.5c mark, not on large volume of course, but with the market going through a minor correction it seemed like a positive sign. 

I think the fact that it opened above 5c first thing might indicate that it wasnt traders pushing it up, rather it was someone trying to fill a position. I think traders probably started to enter later when the volume and movement started to hit their radars.

Im a little disappointed with myself for not topping up here after looking at the iron ore potential at 2am this morning!! But still happy to have held a good parcel for a while, as i have always thought it has held great potential, just sometimes takes time for the market to notice.

I mean seriously, a small cap with JV partners of BHP, FMG and Aquila? If that doesnt scream "opportunity" im not sure what does. 

Plus, Iron Ore, Gold and Uranium, thats great exposure to some of the hot commodities of the next few years.


----------



## nomore4s (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Chris that top 20 is wayy outdated *Jan 2007*
> 
> What do you reckon re my accumulation or Insto buying? I know it sounds crazy, ut the buying was crazy, I saw some 2m and 3m orders go up at 7c+ today, traders don't do that, no way they buy that many at the peak, or am I just reading into things too much




I agree with you YT, with the amount of vol today imo there could be some big players getting on board and not to worried about paying up for it. I don't think too many traders would have chased the price up that hard but I could be wrong.



Fool said:


> Does anyone have any timestamped data for today?
> 
> I'd like to know what the volume was before YT posted his research around the place.
> 
> That would be a good indicator of whether or not it's just ASF's who are cashed up from a series of good advice ... YML, FNT, FWL, MGO to name a few.




I don't have this data but have posted a 5min chart of todays trading, the vol and price was well and truly up before lunch time which is before YT posted on this stock. But look at the afternoon session, that could be YT's band of followers lol, seriously though 30mil or so traded in the last 30 or so mins is interesting, it is generally known as professional hour so who knows.
I'm thinking there will be a change of holdings notice shortly though, just my opinion.

Edit: Just found this link with the data you are after fool. http://www.stocknessmonster.com/


----------



## chris1983 (27 June 2007)

Ruprect said:


> What brought this to my attention again yesterday was its move up and hold above the 4.5c mark, not on large volume of course, but with the market going through a minor correction it seemed like a positive sign.
> 
> I think the fact that it opened above 5c first thing might indicate that it wasnt traders pushing it up, rather it was someone trying to fill a position. I think traders probably started to enter later when the volume and movement started to hit their radars.
> 
> ...




The movements in CUL are definately different this time around.  Thats why I had to get back in when it was brought to my attention by YT.  I didn't want it to be a stock I had previously read on and researched just to see it suddenly get re-rated.  I sold my initial holding at 4.1 cents back in October last year.  This is a very solid movement in CUL that I havn't seen before.  Everything points to a re-rating due to the recent JORC and potential upside of their many projects.


----------



## nizar (27 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Thanks Niz,
> 
> What do people think of my theory?
> 
> I could be way off, but the volumes were huge and even more so considering it was a down day, something must be up, thoughts?




I think your reading too much into it.
Iv seen MLS and WMT do 100-150m days and they have about 500-600m shares on issue. One of them even did 300m once. Cant remember which one it was.

As to the market being a down day. Well sometimes you just have champion stocks. WMT did 17c to 32c in 3 days during the Feb correction.

This one and ADY look like the only stocks worth buying at the moment.


----------



## chris1983 (27 June 2007)

nizar said:


> I think your reading too much into it.
> Iv seen MLS and WMT do 100-150m days and they have about 500-600m shares on issue. One of them even did 300m once. Cant remember which one it was.
> 
> As to the market being a down day. Well sometimes you just have champion stocks. WMT did 17c to 32c in 3 days during the Feb correction.
> ...




But Niz..when WMT and MLS started doing those huge turn overs in a day they went from 3 cents to where they are now.  Maybe CUL could be next to make a significant movement.  I think they have all the ingredients to do it too.


----------



## nomore4s (27 June 2007)

Fool said:


> RE: speeding ticket - it has happened a few times lately, I think if they respond fast enough to the ASX enquiry, they don't get a trading halt.... but it doesnt get posted up as an announcement until the next day - so would expect something tomorrow.
> 
> That could trigger some uneasy sellers too, so I would expect an opportunity for cheap buying post-speeding ticket.
> 
> ...




I also think that the speeding ticket will come tomorrow, would be very surprised if it didn't.

With all the rounds of beer we all owe YT, he could open a pub, lol


----------



## nizar (27 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> But Niz..when WMT and MLS started doing those huge turn overs in a day they went from 3 cents to where they are now.  Maybe CUL could be next to make a significant movement.  I think they have all the ingredients to do it too.




Hey Chris.
You know what -- i agree fully.

When i saw CUL today it was like that day (not sure if you remmeber) in november i think, when WMT had a huge run, close the previous day at 5.8, opened at 5.9 and touched to 10c before closing at 9.something.

Until now i look back at this day, and think, why didnt i get in and place a loose stop at about 5.5c. Potential 50% loss i know, but the upside was phenomenal, it went to 40c++ in a few months.

So i reckon an entry 2mrw at around 7ish, put a loose stop at 5c, and just let her ride. See how far it can go.

BLR, MLS, WMT, i traded them all under 10c. The mistake was i didnt hold them for the full run. I wont make that mistake again.


----------



## nizar (27 June 2007)

Fool said:


> I don't know if it will reach Nizar's target of 17c, but with how hard FWL has run, nothing ceases to amaze me now.





Hi fool,

Not a target as such, but a 17c i would expect it to have a breather at least.
All stocks have breathers, WMT had plenty but it still went from 5c to 46c in a few months.

I would think CUL maybe run to 7.5c before a rest, or if it wants to be textbook, overshoot this point, run to say, 8.5, then pull back to 7.5c as a support. All these sub-10c stocks have trouble getting past 10c. I cant see why this is no different. So itll probably stop there.

But 17c is where it failed in 2000, so its historical resistance.

Note that in 2003, it had a big volume UP day, like today to about 7,5c, then got smashed back down again.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2007)

nizar said:


> I think your reading too much into it.
> Iv seen MLS and *WMT do 100-150m days *and they have about 500-600m shares on issue. One of them even did 300m once. Cant remember which one it was.
> 
> As to the market being a down day. Well sometimes you just have champion stocks. WMT did 17c to 32c in 3 days during the Feb correction.
> ...






chris1983 said:


> But Niz..when WMT and MLS started doing those huge turn overs in a day they went from 3 cents to where they are now.  Maybe CUL could be next to make a significant movement.  I think they have all the ingredients to do it too.





Exactly, when WMT did this it re-rated itself as a 10c+ stock and it imo doesn't have as much fundamentals behind it,

Whatever happens tomorrow I'm not fussed, the Pre Feasibility Study could come out anytime, I expect it to show an NPV attributable to Cullen of over $500m for Catho Well, if RHI is worth $6 per lb Fe interest it has, why not CUL? its project is part of the same puzzle?

Only difference RHI is much more tightly held!


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Hi fool,
> 
> Not a target as such, but a 17c i would expect it to have a breather at least.
> All stocks have breathers, WMT had plenty but it still went from 5c to 46c in a few months.
> ...




See if you were to trade to the above scenario, you would set a sell order at 8.5c, and then buy back in at support.

Which is very tempting for me, after watching AAR go up and down up and down up and down and finally crack 10c, only to stutter around it's new support level.

But if you guys think this stock is looking a lot like WMT in babies clothes... there is no way in hell I would be putting a sell order at 8.5c, I'll put this in the bottom drawer and forget about it for 3 months.

Love this Iron Ore !! 

It smells better then yellow cake to me.


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2007)

nizar said:


> I would think CUL maybe run to 7.5c before a rest, or if it wants to be textbook, overshoot this point, run to say, 8.5, then pull back to 7.5c as a support. All these sub-10c stocks have trouble getting past 10c. I cant see why this is no different. So itll probably stop there.



Niz, I'm not sure how to put a TA target on this after a break from recent price action, so I'll let you fill me in on those numbers. 

I think after blue skies, I'll personally put more faith in YT's analysis for a price target, unless someone can poo poo it with any great qualification. So, lets start at 12 cents. (I think that was the latest initial valuation YT?) 

Niz, what's the background to your numbers?

The only thing I can say as far as the chart goes, is on the down side, there should be support at 6.4, and then 6 ish, and then 5.5 ish.


----------



## Fool (27 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Niz, I'm not sure how to put a TA target on this after a break from recent price action, so I'll let you fill me in on those numbers.
> 
> I think after blue skies, I'll personally put more faith in YT's analysis for a price target, unless someone can poo poo it with any great qualification. So, lets start at 12 cents. (I think that was the latest initial valuation YT?)
> 
> ...




Correct me if I am wrong YT, but the 12c was only the Iron Ore component alone, it should ultimately take into account the other speculative projects/uranium licenses etc as well.

12 - 22c going by an adjusted estimate (based on YT's original post)


----------



## nizar (27 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Niz, I'm not sure how to put a TA target on this after a break from recent price action, so I'll let you fill me in on those numbers.
> 
> I think after blue skies, I'll personally put more faith in YT's analysis for a price target, unless someone can poo poo it with any great qualification. So, lets start at 12 cents. (I think that was the latest initial valuation YT?)
> 
> ...




Kennas.
7.5c is resistance from 2003.
And 17c resistance from 2000.
Is more elaboration required??

Or maybe to make people in this thread happy, no breather ever, and it will go straight to YT maximum upside target of 25c 

And Kennas, i dont know how to say this nicely, but i dont care where the F&*#@&*#*&#@&**&#@*# you put your faith


----------



## chris1983 (28 June 2007)

Guys maybe we will have a message coming out in regards to the license applications for their uranium exploration.

*URANIUM EXPLORATION INITIATIVE EXPANDED*

_Cullen Resources Limited (Cullen) is pleased to announce that it has applied for 15 new exploration licences in Western Australia (~3400km²) and two in South Australia (~250km²) to increase the Company’s portfolio of properties prospective for uranium, in a variety of geological environments, to ~8500km². Some of the new properties are also prospective for gold and base metals. The new Western Australian properties are in the name of Montrose Resources Limited a wholly owned subsidiary of Cullen’s, the two in
South Australia are in Cullen’s name._

Thats what I would place my bets on?


----------



## nomore4s (28 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Kennas.
> 7.5c is resistance from 2003.
> And 17c resistance from 2000.
> Is more elaboration required??
> ...




that's pretty old resistance though Nizar, I'm not sure how much resistance that will provide being so old, especially the 17c. Like you said I think 10c-10.5c will be a hurdle but it's still a long way from there.

I like the sound of no breather ever, straight to 25c+ lol


----------



## doctorj (28 June 2007)

For the statisticians playing along at home, 74,261,331 shares went through after YT's post at an average price of 6.55cps for a total value of $4.865million (vs an average of 6.36 for the rest of the day).

Should be noted however that it did gap open significantly and reach a high of 6.3cps before his post, so the ASF gamblers (no disrespect intended YT, just I feel many here blindly follow you) can sleep reasonably well tonight with the knowledge they weren't solely responsible for the movement.

It's now the most popular thread in the last 5 hrs at Hotcrapper, so I wouldn't be surprised to see the interest continue tomorrow.


----------



## Ruprect (28 June 2007)

Sorry, shouldnt that be the other way around? YT's post didnt come up until after 3pm, when much of the days trade had already occurred, and it had already hit 7c.

There were 930 odd trades in CUL yesterday, with 400 odd by midday. 

From AAP yesterday, "At 10.43am, Cullen Resources was the most traded stock, with 14.35 million shares changing hands worth $800,523. The mineral explorer's shares rose one cent, or 20.41 per cent, to 5.9 cents."

In other words there was big interest in CUL before it had hit the ASF radar in a big way. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 June 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Sorry, shouldnt that be the other way around? YT's post didnt come up until after 3pm, when much of the days trade had already occurred, and it had already hit 7c.
> 
> There were 930 odd trades in CUL yesterday, with 400 odd by midday.
> 
> ...





and very good thoughts indeed........very good post............. the clear interest and divergencies in the liquidity pointed to ample (sizeable) interest that was not at chat-room level........if you know what I mean.........


----------



## krisbarry (28 June 2007)

Just to put things into perspective, CUL does have a history of pumping and dumping, I have been caught in the downdraft of this one b4.

So Hold your horses please and lets take this one nice and slow...I can spot many ramps on this thread already.

In the chart I can also spot the "Cup and Handle" so this spike may be just confirming it.

Here is a 3 year chart of CUL


----------



## Fool (28 June 2007)

hahaha

a pump and dump that last over a 2 year period?

That's the most creative downramping you have ever come up with - even funnier that you were able to figure out how to use MSPAINT to post a picture.

Kris: Take your $475 profit from FWL and put it into WGP where it belongs.


----------



## alanding (28 June 2007)

Fool said:


> Does anyone have any timestamped data for today?
> 
> I'd like to know what the volume was before YT posted his research around the place.
> 
> That would be a good indicator of whether or not it's just ASF's who are cashed up from a series of good advice ... YML, FNT, FWL, MGO to name a few.




906 - 932	4:10:58 pm	6.9	4,246,480	0.1	$293,007	27
904 - 905	3:59:48 pm	7	160,000	0.1	$11,200	2
903	3:59:22 pm	6.9	25,000	0.1	$1,725	1
898 - 902	3:59:04 pm	7	230,000	0.1	$16,100	5
897	3:57:20 pm	6.9	440,000	0.1	$30,360	1
893 - 896	3:56:54 pm	6.8	200,000	0.1	$13,600	4
892	3:56:37 pm	6.9	300,000	0.1	$20,700	1
887 - 891	3:56:10 pm	7	495,000	0.1	$34,650	5
882 - 886	3:55:56 pm	7.1	825,000	0.1	$58,575	5
876 - 881	3:55:33 pm	7.2	979,115	0.1	$70,496	6
873 - 875	3:55:16 pm	7.3	370,000	0.1	$27,010	3
870 - 872	3:55:06 pm	7.2	220,000	0.1	$15,840	3
865 - 869	3:55:06 pm	7.3	430,000	0.1	$31,390	5
859 - 864	3:54:36 pm	7.2	550,000	0.1	$39,600	6
858	3:54:36 pm	7.3	450,000	0.1	$32,850	1
857	3:54:31 pm	7.4	4,335	0.1	$321	1
855 - 856	3:54:26 pm	7.3	142,682	0.1	$10,416	2
853 - 854	3:54:18 pm	7.2	200,000	0.1	$14,400	2
849 - 852	3:54:17 pm	7.3	300,000	0.1	$21,900	4
843 - 848	3:53:30 pm	7.2	877,983	0.1	$63,215	6
842	3:53:07 pm	7.1	100,000	0.1	$7,100	1
837 - 841	3:52:53 pm	7.2	700,000	0.1	$50,400	5
835 - 836	3:52:07 pm	7.3	100,000	0.2	$7,300	2
833 - 834	3:51:59 pm	7.1	2,500,000	0.1	$177,500	2
826 - 832	3:51:30 pm	7.2	437,318	0.1	$31,487	7
819 - 825	3:51:03 pm	7.1	230,000	0.2	$16,330	7
817 - 818	3:50:11 pm	6.9	202,682	0.1	$13,985	2
811 - 816	3:50:11 pm	7	250,000	0.1	$17,500	6
810	3:49:38 pm	6.9	200,000	0.1	$13,800	1
795 - 809	3:49:37 pm	7	3,127,243	0.1	$218,907	15
782 - 794	3:48:29 pm	7.1	1,450,000	0.1	$102,950	13
777 - 781	3:47:40 pm	7	692,757	0.1	$48,493	5
776	3:46:48 pm	6.9	300,000	0.1	$20,700	1
769 - 775	3:46:36 pm	7	838,040	0.1	$58,663	7
761 - 768	3:46:36 pm	6.9	1,356,457	0.1	$93,596	8
757 - 760	3:46:36 pm	6.8	380,503	0.1	$25,874	4
756	3:45:54 pm	6.7	100,000	0.1	$6,700	1
752 - 755	3:45:36 pm	6.6	400,503	0.1	$26,433	4
748 - 751	3:45:36 pm	6.7	250,000	0.1	$16,750	4
740 - 747	3:44:40 pm	6.6	639,497	0.1	$42,207	8
736 - 739	3:43:00 pm	6.7	549,497	0.1	$36,816	4
728 - 735	3:42:07 pm	6.8	750,000	0.1	$51,000	8
723 - 727	3:41:07 pm	6.7	521,287	0.1	$34,926	5
721 - 722	3:40:45 pm	6.6	200,000	0.1	$13,200	2
720	3:40:25 pm	6.7	90,000	0.1	$6,030	1
714 - 719	3:40:17 pm	6.6	868,750	0.1	$57,337	6
712 - 713	3:38:18 pm	6.7	200,000	0.1	$13,400	2
711	3:37:40 pm	6.6	150,000	0.2	$9,900	1
708 - 710	3:37:39 pm	6.8	170,000	0.1	$11,560	3
705 - 707	3:37:39 pm	6.7	330,000	0.1	$22,110	3
702 - 704	3:37:30 pm	6.6	331,250	0.1	$21,862	3
696 - 701	3:37:14 pm	6.5	400,000	0.1	$26,000	6
685 - 695	3:35:23 pm	6.4	541,047	0.1	$34,627	11
684	3:30:44 pm	6.3	200,000	0.1	$12,600	1
674 - 683	3:28:13 pm	6.4	529,426	0.1	$33,883	10
670 - 673	3:18:40 pm(time YT post)	6.5	300,000	0.1	$19,500	4
663 - 669	3:18:24 pm      6.4	256,574	0.1	$16,421	7
657 - 662	3:15:29 pm	6.3	674,574	0.1	$42,498	6
654 - 656	3:14:42 pm	6.2	400,000	0.1	$24,800	3
650 - 653	3:14:35 pm	6.3	210,000	0.1	$13,230	4
640 - 649	3:13:09 pm	6.4	1,525,000	0.1	$97,600	10
639	3:09:34 pm	6.5	50,000	0.1	$3,250	1
637 - 638	3:09:23 pm	6.4	200,000	0.1	$12,800	2
624 - 636	3:09:08 pm	6.5	1,074,527	0.1	$69,844	13
616 - 623	3:03:06 pm	6.6	650,000	0.1	$42,900	8
600 - 615	2:59:55 pm	6.5	1,102,500	0.1	$71,663	16
597 - 599	2:52:35 pm	6.6	130,000	0.1	$8,580	3
593 - 596	2:52:16 pm	6.7	569,000	0.1	$38,123	4
588 - 592	2:48:06 pm	6.8	269,727	0.1	$18,341	5
586 - 587	2:44:27 pm	6.9	200,000	0.1	$13,800	2
584 - 585	2:44:19 pm	6.8	270,043	0.1	$18,363	2
579 - 583	2:43:59 pm	6.9	479,957	0.1	$33,117	5
578	2:43:17 pm	7	11,888	0.1	$832	1
572 - 577	2:43:12 pm	6.9	630,000	0.1	$43,470	6
567 - 571	2:42:51 pm	6.8	412,112	0.1	$28,024	5
561 - 566	2:41:06 pm	6.7	337,000	0.1	$22,579	6
560	2:36:37 pm	6.8	50,000	0.2	$3,400	1
558 - 559	2:36:37 pm	6.6	200,000	0.2	$13,200	2
557	2:35:42 pm	6.8	7,888	0.1	$536	1
556	2:35:42 pm	6.7	46,612	0.1	$3,123	1
555	2:35:42 pm	6.6	25,500	0.1	$1,683	1
548 - 554	2:35:18 pm	6.5	373,230	0.1	$24,260	7
537 - 547	2:33:57 pm	6.4	1,193,000	0.1	$76,352	11
529 - 536	2:31:18 pm	6.3	784,164	0.1	$49,402	8
524 - 528	2:24:46 pm	6.2	612,879	0.2	$37,998	5
521 - 523	2:21:08 pm	6	281,839	0.1	$16,910	3
510 - 520	2:21:00 pm	6.1	521,000	0.1	$31,781	11
507 - 509	2:13:18 pm	6.2	113,410	0.1	$7,031	3
503 - 506	2:08:12 pm	6.1	286,590	0.1	$17,482	4
486 - 502	1:57:06 pm	6.2	946,564	0.1	$58,687	17
484 - 485	1:39:51 pm	6.1	86,839	0.1	$5,297	2
478 - 483	1:33:13 pm	6.2	650,000	0.1	$40,300	6
473 - 477	1:23:09 pm	6.1	926,000	0.1	$56,486	5
470 - 472	1:10:31 pm	6.2	237,147	0.1	$14,703	3
463 - 469	1:08:05 pm	6.3	700,000	0.1	$44,100	7
458 - 462	1:07:22 pm	6.2	1,243,000	0.1	$77,066	5
456 - 457	1:06:23 pm	6.1	156,007	0.1	$9,516	2
455	1:06:20 pm	6	29,800	0.1	$1,788	1
450 - 454	1:06:07 pm	6.1	491,000	0.2	$29,951	5
447 - 449	12:54:16 pm	5.9	440,475	0.1	$25,988	3
444 - 446	12:54:16 pm	6	257,075	0.1	$15,425	3
437 - 443	12:48:05 pm	6.1	684,093	0.1	$41,730	7
432 - 436	12:44:52 pm	6	491,000	0.1	$29,460	5
431	12:36:34 pm	6.1	85,000	0.1	$5,185	1
424 - 430	12:34:20 pm	6	339,845	0.1	$20,391	7
420 - 423	12:23:11 pm	5.9	213,861	0.1	$12,618	4
417 - 419	12:18:32 pm	5.8	280,000	0.1	$16,240	3
412 - 416	12:14:12 pm	5.9	283,241	0.1	$16,711	5
409 - 411	12:09:45 pm	6	443,500	0.1	$26,610	3
408	12:08:30 pm	6.1	19,634	0.1	$1,198	1
402 - 407	12:07:54 pm	6	730,366	0.1	$43,822	6
399 - 401	12:04:49 pm	5.9	314,691	0.1	$18,567	3
389 - 398	12:04:23 pm	6	1,244,634	0.1	$74,678	10
371 - 388	11:56:59 am	6.1	2,133,264	0.1	$130,129	18
364 - 370	11:47:32 am	6.2	884,180	0.1	$54,819	7
358 - 363	11:46:25 am	6.1	600,000	0.1	$36,600	6
357	11:42:42 am	6	200,000	0.1	$12,000	1
354 - 356	11:41:04 am	5.9	122,068	5.9	$7,202	3
348 - 352	11:40:01 am	6	783,196	0.1	$46,992	5
343 - 347	11:39:27 am	6.1	221,804	0.1	$13,530	5
303 - 342	11:38:03 am	6.2	3,868,065	0.1	$239,820	40
297 - 302	11:30:30 am	6.3	875,000	0.1	$55,125	6
296	11:29:46 am	6.4	87,868	0.1	$5,624	1
291 - 295	11:29:46 am	6.3	450,000	0.1	$28,350	5
286 - 290	11:29:19 am	6.4	350,000	0.1	$22,400	5
283 - 285	11:28:27 am	6.3	237,209	0.1	$14,944	3
279 - 282	11:28:24 am	6.4	400,000	0.1	$25,600	4
274 - 278	11:28:10 am	6.3	503,876	0.1	$31,744	5
260 - 273	11:27:07 am	6.4	1,655,000	0.1	$105,920	14
247 - 259	11:25:52 am	6.3	1,157,116	0.1	$72,898	13
245 - 246	11:24:05 am	6.2	300,000	0.1	$18,600	2
239 - 244	11:23:42 am	6.1	821,047	0.1	$50,084	6
235 - 238	11:22:49 am	6.2	398,953	0.1	$24,735	4
222 - 234	11:21:58 am	6.1	1,138,047	0.1	$69,421	13
221	11:17:07 am	6	100,000	0.1	$6,000	1
217 - 220	11:16:57 am	6.1	486,953	0.2	$29,704	4
216	11:16:44 am	6.3	6,891	0.1	$434	1
208 - 215	11:16:44 am	6.2	793,109	0.1	$49,173	8
201 - 207	11:15:56 am	6.1	761,445	0.1	$46,448	7
184 - 200	11:15:22 am	6	1,361,201	0.1	$81,672	17
175 - 183	11:13:35 am	5.9	1,068,670	0.1	$63,052	9
173 - 174	11:11:29 am	5.8	300,000	0.1	$17,400	2
171 - 172	11:10:16 am	5.9	107,330	0.1	$6,332	2
163 - 170	11:10:16 am	5.8	470,000	0.1	$27,260	8
158 - 162	11:01:39 am	5.7	277,143	0.1	$15,797	5
154 - 157	10:54:55 am	5.8	550,000	0.1	$31,900	4
153	10:53:38 am	5.7	160,527	0.1	$9,150	1
152	10:52:34 am	5.8	125,000	0.1	$7,250	1
149 - 151	10:51:44 am	5.9	76,500	0.1	$4,514	3
147 - 148	10:50:10 am	5.8	250,000	0.1	$14,500	2
146	10:49:21 am	5.9	20,000	0.1	$1,180	1
145	10:47:26 am	5.8	100,000	0.1	$5,800	1
128 - 144	10:45:40 am	5.9	1,295,000	0.1	$76,405	17
126 - 127	10:41:38 am	5.8	200,000	0.1	$11,600	2
120 - 125	10:41:37 am	5.9	675,000	0.1	$39,825	6
117 - 119	10:40:41 am	5.8	650,000	0.1	$37,700	3
114 - 116	10:39:43 am	5.7	600,000	0.1	$34,200	3
110 - 113	10:39:40 am	5.6	225,000	0.1	$12,600	4
106 - 109	10:35:10 am	5.7	395,000	0.1	$22,515	4
103 - 105	10:31:41 am	5.8	200,000	0.1	$11,600	3
95 - 102	10:31:30 am	5.7	800,000	0.1	$45,600	8
94	10:29:24 am	5.6	150,000	0.1	$8,400	1
92 - 93	10:28:55 am	5.7	400,000	0.1	$22,800	2
89 - 91	10:27:45 am	5.8	594,172	0.1	$34,462	3
84 - 88	10:27:45 am	5.7	788,811	0.1	$44,962	5
65 - 83	10:27:45 am	5.6	1,616,471	0.1	$90,522	19
63 - 64	10:14:25 am	5.5	300,000	0.1	$16,500	2
59 - 62	10:14:08 am	5.6	326,450	0.1	$18,281	4
58	10:11:00 am	5.5	100,000	0.2	$5,500	1
56 - 57	10:10:29 am	5.7	68,789	0.1	$3,921	2
50 - 55	10:10:29 am	5.6	441,211	0.1	$24,708	6
46 - 49	10:09:18 am	5.7	332,400	0.1	$18,947	4
44 - 45	10:08:41 am	5.6	117,600	0.1	$6,586	2
34 - 43	10:08:10 am	5.5	592,550	0.1	$32,590	10
31 - 33	10:07:25 am	5.4	251,000	0.1	$13,554	3
30	10:07:01 am	5.3	200,000	0.1	$10,600	1
28 - 29	10:05:59 am	5.4	225,000	0.2	$12,150	2
23 - 27	10:05:13 am	5.2	616,279	0.1	$32,047	5
22	10:04:17 am	5.3	200,000	0.1	$10,600	1
16 - 21	10:04:07 am	5.2	1,042,250	0.1	$54,197	6
1 - 15	10:02:41 am	5.1	1,121,211	 	$57,182	15


----------



## Fool (28 June 2007)

Thanks mate.

Where did you get this from by the way (protrader?)

I keep meaning to sign up to it but never get around to it.


----------



## alanding (28 June 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:


> Just to put things into perspective, CUL does have a history of pumping and dumping, I have been caught in the downdraft of this one b4.
> 
> So Hold your horses please and lets take this one nice and slow...I can spot many ramps on this thread already.
> 
> ...




This means we can make cash from this stock. If we buy from the bottom and sell in the top.:
Even if we lose money this time, we still got chance to get the money back


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Chris I don't think there is a requirement,
> 
> But I think we should all call the company tomorrow and ask that they update their top 20,




YT, I'll call Computershare for this info, as they always have the current registry.

They may ask for the request in writing or email, so it may not be immediately available


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Kennas.
> 7.5c is resistance from 2003.
> And 17c resistance from 2000.
> Is more elaboration required??



You seem to have taken that simple request the wrong way Nizar. Sorry you have got so upset about it. 

I mistook your 'resistance' levels as 'price targets' there for some reason.



nizar said:


> And Kennas, i dont know how to say this nicely, but i dont care where the F&*#@&*#*&#@&**&#@*# you put your faith


----------



## Fool (28 June 2007)

Blatently ripped from a post on HC.

Should see quite a bit of exposure to new shareholders today because yesterdays action was posted in at least 3 news columns that I know of, and it would have been on every broker's radar.

Very interested to see the new top 20 holders.



> Around the Traps ... with THE FERRET
> 08:28, Thursday, June 28, 2007
> 
> Sydney - Thursday - June 28: (RWE Australian Business News) -
> ...


----------



## nizar (28 June 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:


> Just to put things into perspective, CUL does have a history of pumping and dumping, I have been caught in the downdraft of this one b4.
> 
> So Hold your horses please and lets take this one nice and slow...I can spot many ramps on this thread already.
> 
> ...




I agree it does have a history.
if you see the candlestick chart for the same time period, you'll see the day after the dump, the stock got smashed on volume both times.

If we dont get smashed today, then it could well be a change of trend.

Kennas - no worries.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 June 2007)

well the speeding tickets out, with the typical "we have no idea response"

will this cause a drop or has it been brought to enough peoples attention to cause it to hold or even rise?


----------



## toc_bat (28 June 2007)

can someone enlighten me on this one:

why does or theoretically should a speeding ticket cause a slow down in buying activity? after all if at a later stage the asx should investigate then only the management would be responsible if anything dodgy was to be uncovered, buyers are simply just that


----------



## chris1983 (28 June 2007)

Because when companies get a query you get the weak holders selling out.  They think the SP has shot up for nothing and get worried about losting .001 of a cent here and there.  CUL is undervalued.  If they get the additional uranium epl's they should be re-rated further.  Too many projects on the cards to not have a larger market cap than it currently is.


----------



## Moneybags (28 June 2007)

Good luck to holders, I will be watching from the sidelines with much interest, taken too many hits on these speccie stocks.

MB


----------



## toc_bat (28 June 2007)

thanks chris

ok i gotta lengthen my msg to say thanks, so more of a psychological factor than genuine worries about dodgy dealings. ok thanks again

edit: 20odd million shares in 15 minutes of trading, so from one point of view i might think this will go for a run today but the other point of view says there are lots of willing sellers, hence damping that run

what do the experienced feel in their gut?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

6.4c looks like a key support level, there's heavy depth around 6c as well, this just needs an announcement to launch the company, perhaps a bunch of calls so the company will release an exploration update will do the trick of informing the mkt?


Also I found out something very interesting from a mate this mornining and others with Full Service brokers can check this, apparantly since the JORC was released ie Mid May *Macquarie Insto Division has bought 2m shares on behalf of an Insto*, I know 2m seems small but thats from Mid May to 3days ago, in 3 days time I will check with my broker to see who was buying and who was selling,
*
But for now what do you guys make of Macquarie Insto buying only 2m? *That seems tiny, we definately need an updated top 20 shareholder list as of say Friday and then again next week to see the changes in holding


----------



## Ruprect (28 June 2007)

It has almost stood still for the last 20mins settling in the 6.7-6.9 range, which can often mean that the sellers have dried up to a large extent, and buyers are just waiting to see what happens, watching carefully for someone to make their move.


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> But for now what do you guys make of Macquarie Insto buying only 2m? That seems tiny....



2 mil before yesterday was about the daily average wasn't it, so it's not insignificant. But $80-100K for an insto is pretty small fry so maybe nothing to get excited about at this stage. They have to put their money somewhere.  Still, an investment is an investment. Are you thinking someone might be taking a position? Would need to be more around the $1m mark for a start wouldn't it?


----------



## kamil (28 June 2007)

Strong support has formed between 6.0c and 6.4c, lots of people keen to get onboard/topup, looks good.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

kennas said:


> 2 mil before yesterday was about the daily average wasn't it, so it's not insignificant. But $80-100K for an insto is pretty small fry so maybe nothing to get excited about at this stage. They have to put their money somewhere.  Still, an investment is an investment. Are you thinking someone might be taking a position? Would need to be more around the $1m mark for a start wouldn't it?




2m was all they bought over the last 4weeks or so, thats piss poor, I hold wayyy more than that, I just don't get why an Insto would buy 2m shares, I mean your right their minimum position is $1m, not $100k


----------



## vert (28 June 2007)

kamil said:


> Strong support has formed between 6.0c and 6.4c, lots of people keen to get onboard/topup, looks good.




and a bounce of fib 38.2% is good support to and is around the last highs, looks like the buyers are soaking up all the sellers at the moment


----------



## Fool (28 June 2007)

I would take a punt and say there is more then one of us here accumulating at these prices?

I was lucky enough to get some filled at the opening dip of 6.3c


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

Did you guys see that?

A 2m+ order snapped up every share over 7c 

Another 1m at 7c

Theres some serious buying here!


----------



## UPKA (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Did you guys see that?
> 
> A 2m+ order snapped up every share over 7c
> 
> ...




i think its a big gun accumulating, we could see more of that in the coming days, as CUL is on everyone's radar, soon the sellers will run dry...


----------



## Fool (28 June 2007)

UPKA said:


> i think its a big gun accumulating, we could see more of that in the coming days, as CUL is on everyone's radar, soon the sellers will run dry...




Can someone running pro trader (or equiv) post the sell and buy side totals?

Interested to see if there is more sellers then buyers atm


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Did you guys see that?
> 
> A 2m+ order snapped up every share over 7c
> 
> ...






UPKA said:


> i think its a big gun accumulating, we could see more of that in the coming days, as CUL is on everyone's radar, soon the sellers will run dry...




Somethings up those buys came offscreen, but they were met with sellers too,

I think the retrace is unlikely, or pump and dump, 

We've had 30m+ at a VWAP of 6.8c

Yesterday 95m at a VWAP of 6.4c 

*So collectively 125m at VWAP of 6.5c*


----------



## prawn_86 (28 June 2007)

hey YT, your stalker Followme has now taken to copying and pasting your research, pity you cant do something about it 

as for big buying, how often have we seen it lately with FNT and FWL to not see any change in substantial holding statements. not to say its not happening but lets not get our hopes too high lol


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

Fool said:


> Can someone running pro trader (or equiv) post the sell and buy side totals?
> 
> Interested to see if there is more sellers then buyers atm




Well using 7c as medium and going 1.5c in either direction

*There's just under 15m buying above 5.5c vs 8.5m selling up to 8.5c*


----------



## nizar (28 June 2007)

Its really struggling at the minute.
It'll be interesting to see if she can manage a higher high than yesterday and a white candle close.
That would be really bullish.

If not -- then maybe it will be like those others pumps&dumps of the last few years. Maybe.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Its really struggling at the minute.
> It'll be interesting to see if she can manage a higher high than yesterday and a white candle close.
> That would be really bullish.
> 
> If not -- then maybe it will be like those others pumps&dumps of the last few years. Maybe.




Niz given the rise of Iron Ore and the fact that this is now a possible near term Iron Ore producer, I don't think any of the chart is relevant before earlier this year,

So looking at 2007 only given the fundamental change
The only part that appears relevant is the activity that occured in mid April,

*In mid april it ran from 5c to 6.4c over 5 days before retracing, intitial volume was 40m followed by 4 days of 10m*

Compared with current situation

*It ran yesterday from 5c to 7.4c on volume of 95m, today its clearly ranging/consolidating between 6.4c and 7c on volume of 32m so far and 40m+ by eend of day no doubt*

Something tells me this time is different, something tells me that this was a long overdue re-rating due to the fundamental change which occured within the company, being that the mkt is waking up to the fact that -

*CUL is no longer an explorer, but a potential near term Iron Ore producer who when compared to RHI (the most suitable comparison) is undervalued by at least 5-6c from these levels, then you add in the plethora of Nickel Iron and Uranium projects that are in high profile JV's ie BHP FMG Newmount and IGO and you have a company that is fundamentally undervalued which also offers a hell of alot of speculative upside,*

I'm happy to see this consolidation


----------



## prawn_86 (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm happy to see this consolidation




yeh i would much rather see a day or 2 consolidation than it running hard again today and a heap of traders getting on board which would then cause dramatic price movements.

any support above 6c and im happy


----------



## chris1983 (28 June 2007)

Starting to really move now fellas.  Maybe everyone is just realising the potential of CUL?. Or there is something up. The response to the query has lead people to believe nothing has changed though...hmm.  45 million volume again today.


----------



## jammin (28 June 2007)

Ruprect said:


> It has almost stood still for the last 20mins settling in the 6.7-6.9 range, which can often mean that the sellers have dried up to a large extent, and buyers are just waiting to see what happens, watching carefully for someone to make their move.



Interesting observation Ruprect, this pattern (no trades followed by rise in SP) can be seen a couple of times so far today, namely 11:15 to 11:30 , and again 12:00 to aprox 12:10.
Thanks for the insight, it came at a fortuitous time. I was of the mindset the SP was drifting down and about to stop me out.


----------



## chicken (28 June 2007)

Got in 1st thing this morning at 0.069 cents......feel this might be a goer...got only 100k but little fish are sweet...big volume....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Did you guys see that?
> 
> A 2m+ order snapped up every share over 7c
> 
> ...




There was 40m bought under 7c this morning!

Accumulation?

I think so,

This can't all be traders can it?

I think theres more to it, but then I could be reading into it, still looks like today will beat yesterdays volumes


----------



## Santoro (28 June 2007)

Looks like whoever was buying up hard has stopped for lunch. Pretty intense watching that action...hope they come back later...https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## chris1983 (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> There was 40m bought under 7c this morning!
> 
> Accumulation?
> 
> ...




Even if it is more traders will come in and push CUL up to fair value.  So its looking very interesting atm.  It should trade well over 100 million volume today which is huge


----------



## alanding (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> There was 40m bought under 7c this morning!
> 
> Accumulation?
> 
> ...




811 - 819	1:01:40 pm	7.8	715,000	0.1	$55,770	9
809 - 810	12:58:41 pm	7.9	125,000	0.1	$9,875	2
795 - 808	12:57:18 pm	7.8	1,550,000	0.2	$120,900	14
794	12:55:17 pm	8	31,910	0.2	$2,553	1
790 - 793	12:55:09 pm	7.8	500,000	0.2	$39,000	4
789	12:55:08 pm	8	63,616	0.1	$5,089	1
776 - 788	12:55:08 pm	7.9	586,384	0.1	$46,324	13
775	12:54:09 pm	7.8	30,000	0.1	$2,340	1
774	12:53:55 pm	7.9	50,000	0.1	$3,950	1
765 - 773	12:53:38 pm	7.8	900,888	0.2	$70,269	9
764	12:52:46 pm	7.6	87,202	0.1	$6,627	1
750 - 763	12:52:46 pm	7.7	427,052	0.1	$32,883	14
747 - 749	12:49:35 pm	7.6	250,000	0.1	$19,000	3
739 - 746	12:48:54 pm	7.5	392,205	0.1	$29,415	8
736 - 738	12:48:33 pm	7.6	200,000	0.1	$15,200	3
730 - 735	12:47:58 pm	7.7	593,246	0.1	$45,680	6
724 - 729	12:47:56 pm	7.8	963,000	0.1	$75,114	6
707 - 723	12:46:45 pm	7.9	1,768,936	0.1	$139,746	17
704 - 706	12:45:43 pm	8	200,000	0.1	$16,000	3
702 - 703	12:45:40 pm	7.9	280,000	0.1	$22,120	2
701	12:45:40 pm	8	150,000	0.1	$12,000	1
696 - 700	12:45:39 pm	7.9	550,000	0.1	$43,450	5
690 - 695	12:45:33 pm	8	752,500	0.1	$60,200	6
688 - 689	12:45:12 pm	8.1	70,000	0.1	$5,670	2
669 - 687	12:45:05 pm	8	2,814,000	0.1	$225,120	19
665 - 668	12:43:40 pm	7.9	200,000	0.1	$15,800	4
664	12:43:00 pm	8	86,000	0.1	$6,880	1
652 - 663	12:43:00 pm	7.9	1,114,000	0.1	$88,006	12
643 - 651	12:42:32 pm	7.8	650,000	0.1	$50,700	9
625 - 642	12:42:06 pm	7.7	1,450,000	0.1	$111,650	18
624	12:40:00 pm	7.8	50,000	0.1	$3,900	1
620 - 623	12:39:55 pm	7.7	250,000	0.1	$19,250	4
617 - 619	12:39:54 pm	7.8	200,000	0.1	$15,600	3
614 - 616	12:39:22 pm	7.9	116,000	0.1	$9,164	3
606 - 613	12:39:14 pm	7.8	1,000,000	0.1	$78,000	8
594 - 605	12:38:54 pm	7.7	594,000	0.1	$45,738	12
590 - 593	12:38:23 pm	7.6	230,000	0.1	$17,480	4
588 - 589	12:38:12 pm	7.7	140,000	0.1	$10,780	2
585 - 587	12:38:12 pm	7.6	220,000	0.1	$16,720	3
583 - 584	12:36:55 pm	7.5	182,830	0.1	$13,712	2
582	12:36:55 pm	7.6	200,000	0.1	$15,200	1
575 - 581	12:36:28 pm	7.7	700,000	0.1	$53,900	7
569 - 574	12:35:42 pm	7.6	404,000	0.1	$30,704	6
549 - 568	12:35:30 pm	7.5	1,255,892	0.1	$94,192	20
536 - 548	12:33:00 pm	7.4	810,146	0.1	$59,951	13
525 - 535	12:31:29 pm	7.5	1,600,000	0.1	$120,000	11
520 - 524	12:30:19 pm	7.6	400,000	0.1	$30,400	5
519	12:30:12 pm	7.5	100,000	0.1	$7,500	1
502 - 518	12:30:08 pm	7.6	1,019,300	0.1	$77,467	17
490 - 501	12:28:48 pm	7.5	695,000	0.1	$52,125	12
476 - 489	12:27:56 pm	7.4	762,918	0.1	$56,456	14
464 - 475	12:26:46 pm	7.3	1,114,280	0.1	$81,342	12
460 - 463	12:25:38 pm	7.2	251,071	0.1	$18,077	4
459	12:25:17 pm	7.3	100,000	0.1	$7,300	1
452 - 458	12:25:15 pm	7.2	1,400,000	0.1	$100,800	7
449 - 451	12:24:33 pm	7.1	330,000	0.1	$23,430	3
444 - 448	12:24:03 pm	7.2	570,000	0.1	$41,040	5
430 - 443	12:23:41 pm	7.1	1,616,231	0.1	$114,752	14
427 - 429	12:21:23 pm	7	100,000	0.1	$7,000	3
426	12:21:15 pm	7.1	100,000	0.1	$7,100	1
394 - 425	12:20:54 pm	7	3,534,840	0.1	$247,439	32
384 - 393	12:13:46 pm	6.9	900,091	0.1	$62,106	10
379 - 383	12:11:23 pm	6.8	440,000	0.1	$29,920	5
378	12:00:29 pm	6.7	19,000	0.1	$1,273	1
372 - 377	12:00:29 pm	6.8	214,000	0.1	$14,552	6
361 - 371	11:58:11 am	6.9	955,274	0.1	$65,914	11
359 - 360	11:50:18 am	7	432,491	0.1	$30,274	2
339 - 358	11:49:26 am	7.1	1,540,909	0.1	$109,405	20
323 - 338	11:48:08 am	7	1,757,509	0.1	$123,026	16
317 - 322	11:46:54 am	6.9	550,000	0.1	$37,950	6
311 - 316	11:43:46 am	6.8	349,126	0.1	$23,741	6
310	11:40:35 am	6.7	30,000	0.1	$2,010	1
309	11:40:21 am	6.8	39,000	0.1	$2,652	1
306 - 308	11:36:35 am	6.7	110,000	0.1	$7,370	3
305	11:29:34 am	6.8	15,000	0.2	$1,020	1
302 - 304	11:14:32 am	6.6	168,209	0.1	$11,102	3
297 - 301	11:14:32 am	6.7	181,791	0.1	$12,180	5
293 - 296	11:06:19 am	6.8	481,518	0.1	$32,743	4
289 - 292	11:00:02 am	6.7	212,599	0.1	$14,244	4
288	10:56:47 am	6.6	60,000	0.1	$3,960	1
287	10:56:09 am	6.7	13,857	0.1	$928	1
281 - 286	10:55:23 am	6.6	490,000	0.1	$32,340	6
270 - 280	10:51:15 am	6.7	590,224	0.1	$39,545	11
268 - 269	10:43:07 am	6.8	150,000	0.1	$10,200	2
266 - 267	10:42:49 am	6.7	25,000	0.1	$1,675	2
264 - 265	10:42:37 am	6.8	500,000	0.1	$34,000	2
260 - 263	10:42:21 am	6.7	1,300,000	0.1	$87,100	4
258 - 259	10:39:24 am	6.8	75,500	0.1	$5,134	2
253 - 257	10:37:42 am	6.9	500,000	0.1	$34,500	5
242 - 252	10:37:25 am	6.8	462,000	0.1	$31,416	11
241	10:31:29 am	6.9	289,000	0.1	$19,941	1
240	10:30:07 am	6.8	80,000	0.1	$5,440	1
239	10:29:44 am	6.9	48,000	0.1	$3,312	1
237 - 238	10:28:30 am	6.8	164,000	0.1	$11,152	2
234 - 236	10:22:11 am	6.7	295,000	0.1	$19,765	3
232 - 233	10:22:00 am	6.8	236,000	0.1	$16,048	2
231	10:18:29 am	6.9	30,000	0.1	$2,070	1
230	10:18:29 am	6.8	70,000	0.1	$4,760	1
229	10:17:48 am	6.9	45,000	0.1	$3,105	1
225 - 228	10:16:26 am	7	378,000	0.1	$26,460	4
217 - 224	10:15:59 am	6.9	870,000	0.1	$60,030	8
215 - 216	10:14:17 am	6.8	300,000	0.2	$20,400	2
212 - 214	10:13:56 am	7	50,000	0.1	$3,500	3
207 - 211	10:13:53 am	6.9	220,000	0.1	$15,180	5
206	10:10:57 am	7	5,000	0.1	$350	1
197 - 205	10:10:57 am	6.9	650,000	0.1	$44,850	9
194 - 196	10:08:20 am	7	200,000	0.1	$14,000	3
193	10:08:12 am	6.9	100,000	0.1	$6,900	1
190 - 192	10:07:50 am	7	500,000	0.1	$35,000	3
187 - 189	10:07:32 am	6.9	299,000	0.1	$20,631	3
178 - 186	10:07:08 am	7	1,310,000	0.1	$91,700	9
176 - 177	10:06:27 am	6.9	80,000	0.1	$5,520	2
172 - 175	10:06:20 am	6.8	500,000	0.1	$34,000	4
170 - 171	10:06:09 am	6.9	300,000	0.1	$20,700	2
169	10:06:08 am	6.8	100,000	0.1	$6,800	1
167 - 168	10:05:55 am	6.9	1,120,000	0.1	$77,280	2
163 - 166	10:05:48 am	7	308,000	0.1	$21,560	4
155 - 162	10:05:35 am	7.1	763,824	0.1	$54,232	8
146 - 154	10:05:22 am	7	1,316,176	0.1	$92,132	9
141 - 145	10:05:14 am	6.9	330,000	0.1	$22,770	5
139 - 140	10:04:58 am	6.8	300,000	0.1	$20,400	2
137 - 138	10:04:50 am	6.7	250,000	0.1	$16,750	2
131 - 136	10:04:41 am	6.6	464,000	0.1	$30,624	6
125 - 130	10:04:25 am	6.5	700,000	0.1	$45,500	6
124	10:03:55 am	6.4	200,000	0.1	$12,800	1
123	10:03:53 am	6.5	100,000	0.1	$6,500	1
122	10:03:48 am	6.4	50,000	0.4	$3,200	1
121	10:03:40 am	6.8	158,032	0.5	$10,746	1
117 - 120	10:03:40 am	6.3	1,070,857	0.1	$67,464	4
115 - 116	10:03:35 am	6.4	250,000	0.1	$16,000	2
112 - 114	10:03:35 am	6.5	135,000	0.1	$8,775	3
111	10:03:35 am	6.6	100,000	0.1	$6,600	1
98 - 110	10:03:35 am	6.7	824,000	0.1	$55,208	13
91 - 97	10:02:41 am	6.8	450,000	0.1	$30,600	7
1 - 90	10:02:16 am	6.9	4,814,663	 	$332,212	90


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Niz given the rise of Iron Ore and the fact that this is now a possible near term Iron Ore producer, I don't think any of the chart is relevant before earlier this year,
> 
> So looking at 2007 only given the fundamental change
> The only part that appears relevant is the activity that occured in mid April,
> ...




What do ya reckon Niz? Confirmation enough for ya re the its different now, fundamental re-rating theory?

I'd say this is now established as a clear breakout above 6.4c, there should be very strong support at those levels,

I doubt we'll see south of 7c over the next few days


----------



## doctorj (28 June 2007)

I refuse to believe it is just YT's disciples driving this.  Every time I look a few million more go through.  I don't believe ASFers and other forumites have that type of money (or the will to take such large positions in an illiquid stock).

Good luck to holders.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

doctorj said:


> I refuse to believe it is just YT's disciples driving this.  Every time I look a few million more go through.  I don't believe ASFers and other forumites have that type of money (or the will to take such large positions in an illiquid stock).
> 
> Good luck to holders.




I know Doc, yesterdays volume almost done and its not even 2pm 

What do you think Doc? Insto's? I have no idea, I don't want to get carried away but these volumes are absolutely huge!

What have I created lol


----------



## chris1983 (28 June 2007)

doctorj said:


> I refuse to believe it is just YT's disciples driving this.  Every time I look a few million more go through.  I don't believe ASFers and other forumites have that type of money (or the will to take such large positions in an illiquid stock).
> 
> Good luck to holders.




yeah the buyers are stacked right now.  Be pretty hard to push it down with the volume at very strong levels.  I'm liking this action.


----------



## Dr.Stock (28 June 2007)

Stock here
I`ve been following this stock for quite some time re obv`s and i think YT and the fellow asf`ers assesment of the stock are on call. This IS ballistic.
Something strange is brewing. Worried- too much too soon. Some one soothe my thoughts.
Don`t know whether to hit the 8`s or not. Thoughts?


----------



## nizar (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> What do ya reckon Niz? Confirmation enough for ya re the its different now, fundamental re-rating theory?
> 
> I'd say this is now established as a clear breakout above 6.4c, there should be very strong support at those levels,
> 
> I doubt we'll see south of 7c over the next few days




Yeh its a goer and a half.
Good pick.

Dont make a big fuss about the volumes.
Iv seen 100m+ volumes with WMT and MLS plenty of times. AUZ as well. The most recent 180m AUZ spike was actually an insto but they bought 33mil, so the other 150m was traders. Its also did 90-100m a few more times.

But dont let it get to you.
For example, YT, if its traders dont let that waver your fundamental view. Remember what happened last time... 
Do yourself justice, just kick back, and enjoy the ride...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Yeh its a goer and a half.
> Good pick.
> 
> Dont make a big fuss about the volumes.
> ...




Glad to hear it Niz,

But yeah, in no way does the actions of traders influence my fundamentals, its jsut strange isn't it,

Its been flat for ages 4.4c - 5c I value it at 15c-25c and it does over 200m in 2 days and moves up almost 100% weird huh 

I guess my avatar sums up CUL yesterday and today!


----------



## chris1983 (28 June 2007)

That wall of sellers around the 8 cent mark is getting chomped up slowly but surely.  If it finishes extremely bullish again I would want to be holding for tomorrow morning.  Just my own opinion..but like we mentioned before these type of volumes were seen with MLS and WMT and we know what price they went too.


----------



## juw177 (28 June 2007)

Massive sell off in the last 10 minutes of the day to make it close similar to its opening price. Any comments on this?


----------



## chris1983 (28 June 2007)

Not closing with as much strength atm..

heavy selloff nearing the close.  Some panickers in there.  Thats my opinion.


----------



## chris1983 (28 June 2007)

The VWAP will be well above 7.  So it will be interesting to see what the after market auction brings.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

juw177 said:


> Massive sell off in the last 10 minutes of the day to make it close similar to its opening price. Any comments on this?






chris1983 said:


> Not closing with as much strength atm..
> 
> heavy selloff nearing the close.  Some panickers in there.  Thats my opinion.






chris1983 said:


> The VWAP will be well above 7.  So it will be interesting to see what the after market auction brings.




That sell order was huge, I think 10m or so! 

The VWAP is 7.5c for today

My valuation of minimum 10c still holds firm


----------



## stoxclimber (28 June 2007)

Well guys, lets be realistic...do you think there is some secret fundamental information that was just revealed in the last 2 hours that just happened to coincide with the last two days of activity? My guess is traders cashing out


----------



## doctorj (28 June 2007)

stoxclimber said:


> Well guys, lets be realistic...do you think there is some secret fundamental information that was just revealed in the last 2 hours that just happened to coincide with the last two days of activity? My guess is traders cashing out



Equally, it could be said that none of YT's research was new and plenty of trading happened before his post. 

These 'traders' cashing out shouldn't be scorned.  Without them there wouldn't be the liquidity that attracts others.  Liquidity has a price (or more importantly, the absence of it necessitates a discount).  Most on this thread would be classified as traders.

No idea where this liquidity is coming from (it doesn't really matter), but if it is a single player or some sort of aligned group, then I wouldn't be surprised to see them to disappear at some point for a couple of days to force the traders, particularly the t+3s, to sell. 

Interesting to watch - tape watchers had a few good scalping opportunities today.


----------



## rub92me (28 June 2007)

Well, you've had 150 million shares traded and the price didn't move. That is a lot of effort for no gain. I'd say there is a better than 70% chance that it will slide back tomorrow. Don't know how much. May not matter in a couple of weeks anyway unless you were daytrading it. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Fool (28 June 2007)

rub92me said:


> Well, you've had 150 million shares traded and the price didn't move. That is a lot of effort for no gain. I'd say there is a better than 70% chance that it will slide back tomorrow. Don't know how much. May not matter in a couple of weeks anyway unless you were daytrading it. Good luck everyone.




The more shares that shift, the less (I would hope) are available to be traded.

So with two days of serious volume, it's equally as likely that the available group of shares that can be traded is being depleted.

This could be confirmed with an updated top 20 list.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

I just checked the sell was actually multiple 1m sells with the biggest being 3.5m, looks to have been day traders, no biggie,


Rub we have held yesterdays gains and closed above 6.4c being the massive resistance level, 

We have had over 2 days almost 250m traded at an avg of 6.4c and 7.5c so I'd say *7.1c easy*

*Thats 250m shares at a VWAP of 7.1c*

*50% OF THE ISSUE CAPITAL HAS CHANGED HANDS AT AN AVG OF 7.1C*

I think its fair to say that CUL has been re-rated above 6.4c


Focus on the fundamentals guys 

If most Iron Ore production plays trade on an EV multiple of $5/t Fe then why not CUL? as I have said *$5/t Fe = 12c CUL*


----------



## chris1983 (28 June 2007)

rub92me said:


> Well, you've had 150 million shares traded and the price didn't move. That is a lot of effort for no gain. I'd say there is a better than 70% chance that it will slide back tomorrow. Don't know how much. May not matter in a couple of weeks anyway unless you were daytrading it. Good luck everyone.




Hmm dont know about that 70% chance of falling back..unless a few holders get spooked and think they could lose?  This one has been undervalued for some time.  If it does start falling back there would be a lot starting to take losses or there would be a lot on losses.

VWAP finished at 7.49 cents.

I would think it could open up at this level tomorrow if we get a decent day on the DOW.  Then again even on a bad day it might run back up..I dont know what to think when these kind of volumes start going through.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2007)

Guys just so we don't get carried away and loose sight of the fundamentals, regardless of the volumes and the trading here's what value I see in the company again for everyone to see



*CUL*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
475m
Mkt Cap @ 5c = $25m Current
Mkt Cap @ 10c = $50m Target 1
Mkt Cap @ 15c = $75m Target 2
Mkt Cap @ 20c = $100m Upside

*
Cash*
*$2m* not alot, but nearly all of its projects are funded by JV's so it doesn't need cash


*
Projects*


*
Catho Well* _Iron Ore, 30% Carried, West Pilbara_
*JORC 68Mt@55.4%Fe*
Now CUL's main project is joint ventured to Australian Premium Iron which is jointly owned by AQA and Multi Billion dollar steel mills, they are firming up a large porject in the West Pilbara and are currently doing feasibility studies and although CUL's project is smallish it still represents 1/4th of the total project and as such will get into production, importantly CUL's deposit contains lower impurities and thus is required to blend with the other deposits
AQA/API have very very deep pockets and backed by the US steel Mills, funding and offtake will not be a problem,

*Valuation*
RHI 40m shares @ $2.50 = $100m, its asset 20% of 135Mt@58.5%Fe = Net 15.795Mt Fe, at $100m = EV of $6.33/ Fe t
*
So if we give CUL the same $6.33/ Fe t = 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe = $71.5m = 15c CUL*

Now the mian points are
1. This was a first pass JORC from 1 of 4 target areas, a look at CUL's ground position suggests some of RHI's Cardo Bore deposit extends into CUL's ground

2. API is backed by AQA and Multi Billion Dollar US Steel Mills who will provide funding and offtake

3. A feasibilty study is underway

4. A comparison to RHI suggest CUl is worth 15c on this asset alone!

*
Wyloo Dome* _Iron Ore, 20% Free Carried, West Pilbara_
This project is in a JV with *FMG*, thats right Fortescue Metals Group, they are beginning exploration for Iron ore this qtr! The project is adjacent to Hamersley's 225Mt@62.1%Fe Metawandy Deposit
HUGE SPEC Appeal!

*
Gun Barrel* _Nickel, 25% Free Carried, W.A._
*BHP* is drilling 7 diamond holes in search of Nickel, the mkt will love the BHP link

*
Iriwn Bore and Mt Tate* _Nickel, 30%-35% Free Carried, W.A._
*IGO* one of the most famous mid cap Nickel players is exploring here for Nickel in a JV, again the mkt will love the IGO link

*
Forrestania* _Nickel, 20% Free Carried, W.A._
*HNR* most who like nickel will be familiar with the HNR story, their directors are famous for discoveries and its very good to see their main project is with CUL, 

*
Gunbarrel* _Gold, 30%-35% Free Carried, W.A._
*Newmount * is exploring for Gold here

*
Duchess* _IOCGU, 30% Free Carried, Mt Isa Qld_
*MEP Minatatour * are exploring for Cu-Au U and IOCGU type structures here although they are mainly working on Tunkilia with HLX


*
Uranium Projects* _Uranium, Some 30% JV's most 100% owned, W.A. S.A. and N.T._
Has about 40 liceneces in W.A. S.A. and N.T., could easily spin these off into a new IPO, I'd say they're worth 2c-4c to the company alone.


*
Summary*

*- The main Iron Ore porject worth 15c
- FMG JV adds 1c spec appeal
- BHP JV adds 2c spec appeal
- Lots of other JV's working hard to make a discovery, adds another 1c appeal
- The Uranium projects are worth 2c-4c in a spin off form

Total Value I see = 15c - 25c*


----------



## UPKA (28 June 2007)

i think today's jump and dump was all play by day traders, otherwise why else would u dump be4 closing? never the less the stock is still undervalued, what we really need now is to get a big broking firm to do a valuation on this, and put a price target on it, then we'll really be kicking.


----------



## rub92me (28 June 2007)

It all depends who was doing the buying and the selling and at what times. When did most of the lemmings come in? My guess is above 7.3 cents. The lemmings haven't sold yet. Another guess is that 'clever' daytraders bought this under 7.3 cents and sold above 7.5 cents. So who will be tomorrows buyers? The lemmings have spent their money, and the daytraders have already made their money so may move on to the next target. So short term support may well be at around 6.5 cents after the last 2 days.


----------



## Damuzzdu (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> snip...
> 
> 
> *
> ...




YT,

Amazing vol today - about 40% of issue shares turned over. 

Is the 55.38% a bit of an issue, when normal good grades of haematite are in the range of 61-66%?? If this is an issue what will Cullen have to do to the Iron-ore to increase the grade to be able to sell the product ?

What do you see as the path that Cullen might follow as to production and will they be looking to sell Pellets???

Is there a desktop study done as yet, I can't see one?

Cheers
Muzz

PS on the JORC resource they released there is an number under LOI%, can someone pls point me to where or what this means? Tks


----------



## danewbee (28 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> So if we give CUL the same $6.33/ Fe t = 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe = $71.5m = 15c CUL




This is the most ambious valuation I had ever seen from YT. 

55.4%Fe is not an attractive at all, leave it alone for $6.33/Fe t. 

The industral average is about $3/t for average grade is 60%+ hematite.

YT, you have done excellent job on so many stocks, but don't get carried away with this one!


----------



## Fool (28 June 2007)

danewbee said:


> This is the most ambious valuation I had ever seen from YT.
> 
> 55.4%Fe is not an attractive at all, leave it alone for $6.33/Fe t.
> 
> ...




First I thought maybe you were serious, but then when you post this cut and paste on Hotcopper, it's literally only a downramp.

If what you is saying is true, why is RHI trading at $2.50 ?

YT's used another stock with the same resource as the comparison.

If that's the case, RHI is trading grosely overvalued.

Where did you find the industrial average for $3/t?


----------



## Fool (28 June 2007)

danewbee said:


> This is the most ambious valuation I had ever seen from YT.
> 
> 55.4%Fe is not an attractive at all, leave it alone for $6.33/Fe t.
> 
> ...




http://www.hotcopper.com.au/post_thread.asp?fid=1&tid=501699#1907837

Love this post where you blatently downramp the stock for no reason and talk to yourself...

No credibility.

You are being added to my ignore list


----------



## YELNATS (28 June 2007)

Fool said:


> http://www.hotcopper.com.au/post_thread.asp?fid=1&tid=501699#1907837
> 
> Love this post where you blatently downramp the stock for no reason and talk to yourself...
> 
> ...




I tried in the past to join Hotcopper so I could read their posts. But they won't let me only because I use Hotmail, I have done so for years. I wonder Why??? ASF doesn't have this policy.

Quote HotCopper requires that your registered email address cannot be a free email account like Yahoo, Hotmail or Gmail. Unlock emails will not be sent to these addresses Unquote


----------



## Damuzzdu (28 June 2007)

YELNATS said:


> I tried in the past to join Hotcopper so I could read their posts. But they won't let me only because I use Hotmail, I have done so for years. I wonder Why??? ASF doesn't have this policy.
> 
> Quote HotCopper requires that your registered email address cannot be a free email account like Yahoo, Hotmail or Gmail. Unlock emails will not be sent to these addresses Unquote




Mainly due to the issue of multi-nicks. HC is trying hard to eliminate this big problem. ASF software is so much better at catching these buggers than HC software is.

Cheers

PS You must have an account with an ISP (unless you are using an internet cafe), join with that one....???


----------



## Fool (28 June 2007)

YELNATS - don't even bother, HC is a total waste of time.

ASF much better community and is (mostly) not plauged with rampers/downrampers such as HC.

You aren't missing anything. The only reason I have a look there is on the odd chance someone has posted something interesting - 9 times out of 10 it's already been posted on ASF previously.


----------



## danewbee (28 June 2007)

Fool said:


> First I thought maybe you were serious, but then when you post this cut and paste on Hotcopper, it's literally only a downramp.




Fool, are you real?  I hardly post anything at any forum. I don't know hot copper or hot iron. I want to know which SOB did that. 

But there are a few of very interesting points here:
1. Someone has both ASF account and Hotcopper account. At least you are one of them. You are allowed to view and post on both forum, me, or a newbee, cannot.

2. If I post on one forum, and post the same content on another forum, I am a downramper or upramper.

3. By accuse me as downramper because I have view it in a different angle will make you an upramper, right?
4. As a matter of fact, you should invest in RMI with $6+/t Fe valuation because it has 90% of 17mt at 55%, with might value it at $90m, while the current makert cap is only at $25m.  Plus it has a huge nickel project in PNG.

Get real!


----------



## Damuzzdu (28 June 2007)

Fool said:


> YELNATS - don't even bother, HC is a total waste of time.
> 
> ASF much better community and is (mostly) not plauged with rampers/downrampers such as HC.
> 
> You aren't missing anything. The only reason I have a look there is on the odd chance someone has posted something interesting - 9 times out of 10 it's already been posted on ASF previously.




Fool,

99% right about HC. Agree on the ramping/dramping on HC is out-of-control. The GDN & AGY threads are a classic cases. Like someone posted a valuation of $46.00 on AGY!!!. Like yeah, whatever...

There are some decent posters over there, and if used correctly can be a source of information as a starting point.

Cheers

Muzz


----------



## Canzman (28 June 2007)

I like the post by T4P today at 10.43 on Hotcopper. 

QUOTE:

*The way stock behave on days like this is what tells me about how genuine the interest is.

Should have seen a significant sell-off today inlight of the speeding ticket, the fact it has barely moved indicates the buying may well be based on something we do not know, rather than a pure numbers based pump and dump.

We are also seeing supression tactics this morning, suggesting this will run again shortly.

Probably a good time to top up, or for those who missed the first leg to enter.*

With 22m traded already this morning and the price virtually unchanged from yesterday, one might suggest we have seen enough volume to cover a complete retrace cycle from the temporaries.

There appears to be a group collecting stock...I don't know why, but may join them?

Will see how it looks later in the day.

Cheers!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 June 2007)

danewbee said:


> This is the most ambious valuation I had ever seen from YT.
> 
> 55.4%Fe is not an attractive at all, leave it alone for $6.33/Fe t.
> 
> ...




First of all I just read a report by Peter Strachan of Stock Analysis (and no I can't copy and paste it because he is very big on his copyright, you have to pay for his analysis) anyway he had an avg EV figure for the smaller plays of $5/t Fe

Now mate the difference between RMI and CUL
Is that *RMI's project is A STAND ALONE PROJECT* Get it? Its all alone miles from any other resource and there's no way RMI can fund its development, hence its risky, until funding is sorted it doesn't deserve the $5/t EV, understand?

CUL's on the other hand (and I can't stress this enough) *is joint ventured to Australian Premium Iron which is jointly owned by AQA and Multi Billion dollar steel mills, and the Project is only one part of a much large developing project* 

See the difference

*RMI, small stand alone deposit with no funding*

vs

*CUL, deposit thats part of a larger package of projects that joint ventured to AQA/API who have very deep pockets and are backed by the US steel Mills, funding and offtake will not be a problem,*

Valuation
As I have said if we use $5/t as an EV given RHI trades at $6.33 and is the other junior whos got an interest in the other parts of the project we get

So if we give CUL the same $5/ Fe t = 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe = $56.5m = 12c CUL

*Agian the mian points are
1. This was a first pass JORC from 1 of 4 target areas, a look at CUL's ground position suggests some of RHI's Cardo Bore deposit extends into CUL's ground

2. API is backed by AQA and Multi Billion Dollar US Steel Mills who will provide funding and offtake

3. A feasibilty study is underway

4. A comparison to RHI suggest CUL is worth 15c on this asset alone!*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 June 2007)

And re the grade, its not an issue, because if I haven't said it enough already *CUL's deposit is a piece of a larger project*

*The important thing with CUL's deposit is that its Phosphorous levels (the killer for most projects) is by far the lowest avg 0.038% vs 0.08% to 0.12% for the others*
*
This means CUL's deposit is crucial for blending with the other ORE's for the total project*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 June 2007)

One final point to make,

Re the trading, I've seen FML and AAR both on the last few weeks go from 5/6c to 12c/13c based on fundamental re-ratings

Given this and what I think CUL's projects are worth (mainly the Iron Ore Deposit) I expect it at the least to crack 10c in the next 4 weeks


----------



## alanding (29 June 2007)

Fool said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Where did you get this from by the way (protrader?)
> 
> I keep meaning to sign up to it but never get around to it.




Sorry. I missed you post.
trade details can be get from http://stocknessmonster.com/
a free one. enjoy:


----------



## cuttlefish (29 June 2007)

Young Trader said:
			
		

> Re the trading, I've seen FML and AAR both on the last few weeks go from 5/6c to 12c/13c based on fundamental re-ratings
> 
> Given this and what I think CUL's projects are worth (mainly the Iron Ore Deposit) I expect it at the least to crack 10c in the next 4 weeks




AAR's rise was primarily triggered by a very high grade gold intersect reported by RMI on its lease nearby to AAR's ground, combined with AAR then announcing they had commenced bedrock gold exploration drilling via a response to a speeding ticket issued after it started to rise.

FML's rise was triggered primarily by an announcement in relation to its nickel project which included information that they had increased the inferred resources by 45%.

Sure fundamental re-ratings maybe - but on the back of new information.


----------



## danewbee (29 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> First of all I just read a report by Peter Strachan of Stock Analysis (and no I can't copy and paste it because he is very big on his copyright, you have to pay for his analysis) anyway he had an avg EV figure for the smaller plays of $5/t Fe
> 
> Now mate the difference between RMI and CUL
> Is that *RMI's project is A STAND ALONE PROJECT* Get it? Its all alone miles from any other resource and there's no way RMI can fund its development, hence its risky, until funding is sorted it doesn't deserve the $5/t EV, understand?
> ...





Sorry, YT, I didn't realise that a few my lines cause so big anger from ASF members. To be honest, most of ASF members are very inexperiences, and just making noises. I don't give a dime about them. A  few like you, and Chris1983 are excellent. 

Well, I am glad that you have sort out your figures, and provide more info to back up your valuation. This is what a forum is about. And your further analysis makes sense to me now, but disagree with your comments on RMI. 17mt, $1b in ground value is not a joke. They just need very strong management team.

Good luck with your CUL holding if you still hold it, and keep good posting.


----------



## chris1983 (29 June 2007)

cuttlefish said:


> AAR's rise was primarily triggered by a very high grade gold intersect reported by RMI on its lease nearby to AAR's ground, combined with AAR then announcing they had commenced bedrock gold exploration drilling via a response to a speeding ticket issued after it started to rise.
> 
> FML's rise was triggered primarily by an announcement in relation to its nickel project which included information that they had increased the inferred resources by 45%.
> 
> Sure fundamental re-ratings maybe - but on the back of new information.





Wasnt the recent Jorc for the iron ore deposit enough for you?  Thats why they got re-rated.  Iron ore is a hot sector atm too.


----------



## chris1983 (29 June 2007)

Remember this

Initial JORC Resource Estimate of 68 million tonnes

AQA:Initial JORC Res Estimate West Pilbara Iron Ore Project

Thats why they are heading up.  I also wouldn't count out new uranium EPLS being granted.  This is another reason why I took a position.


----------



## UPKA (29 June 2007)

looks like end of FY sell down today, alot of my holdings r down when they shouldn't be! i think its ppl that got in at the peak of the wave, and now selling for a loss to offset their gains. if US dont fall south over nite, monday should be better, or even this afternoon!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 June 2007)

danewbee said:


> Sorry, YT, I didn't realise that a few my lines cause so big anger from ASF members. To be honest, most of ASF members are very inexperiences, and just making noises. I don't give a dime about them. A  few like you, and Chris1983 are excellent.
> 
> Well, I am glad that you have sort out your figures, and provide more info to back up your valuation. This is what a forum is about. And your further analysis makes sense to me now, but disagree with your comments on RMI. 17mt, $1b in ground value is not a joke. They just need very strong management team.
> 
> Good luck with your CUL holding if you still hold it, and keep good posting.





Like I said RMI = Stranded small deposit with no clear funding option yet (if this changes then its another story)

Where as CUL = Smallish Net Interest yes, but only a first pass JORC, but is anyway part of a much larger project that should meet development hurdles, also I expect more once more drilling is done + JV to major partner owned jointly by AQA and US Steel Mills = Funding + Offtake 

There is a clear difference between the 2,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 June 2007)

A few people have pm'd me asking about the technicalities of the Catho Well Deposit,

LOI = Loss on ingnition 

I have already said that Catho Well's characterisitics are the most favourable of the lot of the API West Pilbara deposits and hence will be very useful as blend Ore,

This is directly form a CUL ann

The Catho Well resource has similar iron grades to the pisolitic ores mined at Robe River and Yandicoogina (~57% Fe). *The average alumina (Al2O3) grade within the Catho Well Resource is the second lowest * (this is a good thing) of the five resources in the project area, and there may be the opportunity to beneficiate and also to blend this resource with other resources in the area in order to manage potential product specifications. *The average phosphorous levels at Catho Well (0.038%) are the lowest of the five resources, and the average LOI, at 10.13%, the highest of the five resources. These are favourable characteristics of this potential ore material*.


Re the feasibility Study:

API has initiated a Pre-Feasibility Study for its West Pilbara Iron Ore Project and *dur ing the last Quarter*, received a number of reports relating to: the Port Options Study; Transport corridors; and Process plant basis for design and operating criteria. API also commenced planning to utilize a continuous surface miner to dig a bulk sample. Studies are on-going.

Results could be out anytime now

Also check the ann yourself for proof/verification http://www.cullenresources.com.au/pdf/2007/070516_Cullen_Release.pdf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 June 2007)

I think ths this breakout above 6.4c is almost 100% confirmed,

It has held above 6.4c very impressively yesterday and today,

I don't think it will dip below 6.4c now, 

Niz Chris Kennas thoughts?

New level?


----------



## chris1983 (29 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I think ths this breakout above 6.4c is almost 100% confirmed,
> 
> It has held above 6.4c very impressively yesterday and today,
> 
> ...




Im happy with the action YT.  Buy side is stacked down to 6 and it had a lot of support at 6.4.  It dipped below that level in the morning but didn't stay below 6.4 for long.  I think it will push up higher in the coming weeks.  I also dont believe all this action was stirred by traders.  Some of it was..but not all.  I think there is something we don't know about...granting of uranium tenements maybe?  Thats my bet.  When you throw something in like that on top of the recent JORC released for their deposit in the West Pilbara they are looking very cheap to me.


----------



## DR225 (29 June 2007)

Hi everyone,
New to forum
Experienced members with great talents here and that is the main reason I signed up today.
I am new to investing and trading.
I hope to learn a lot from other members.

I hold  AUZ, CUL, THR.

DR225


----------



## nizar (29 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I think ths this breakout above 6.4c is almost 100% confirmed,
> 
> It has held above 6.4c very impressively yesterday and today,
> 
> ...




Hi YT.
Yes i am prepared to buy this one now.
In all honesty i expected it to get utterly smashed today as T+3 traders closed out their positions as they dont like holding over the weekend.

A white candle was important for today and it managed it.
The two tails from today and yesterday confirm support at the 6.4c level.

Agressive entry would be to buy on monday and place a stop with a close below 6.4c.

Maybe a bit of resistance at the 7.4c level. Got knocked back when it hit this yesterday and today and this is also the peak reached in 2004. Maybe.

Overall looking very good.


----------



## ALFguy (1 July 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Im happy with the action YT.  Buy side is stacked down to 6 and it had a lot of support at 6.4.  It dipped below that level in the morning but didn't stay below 6.4 for long.  I think it will push up higher in the coming weeks.  I also dont believe all this action was stirred by traders.  Some of it was..but not all.  I think there is something we don't know about...granting of uranium tenements maybe?  Thats my bet.  When you throw something in like that on top of the recent JORC released for their deposit in the West Pilbara they are looking very cheap to me.




I'm with you on this Chris. Felt there was too much buying strength over the last couple of days for it to be simply day traders.
Based on that, I bought on Friday during the slump.

As nizar said, I also expected it to get smashed on Friday, but it held up extremely well.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 July 2007)

nizar said:


> Hi YT.
> Yes i am prepared to buy this one now.
> In all honesty i expected it to get utterly smashed today as T+3 traders closed out their positions as they dont like holding over the weekend.
> 
> ...




Hey Niz,

Yeah I was surprised at the late sell off on Thursday at 3.45pm and didn't know what to make of it,

And for alot of Friday it looked weak, but one thing seemed clear, buyers were coming in at 6.4c, sure it dipped just below it, but they came in and took it up,

That being said don't you think that having a stop at 6.4c is too close? Just curious to know how you play things,


----------



## nizar (1 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> That being said don't you think that having a stop at 6.4c is too close? Just curious to know how you play things,




Yeh i said stop if it closes below 6.4c for an *agressive* entry.
I dont do agressive entries anymore ever since i got stopped out of WMT at 5.8c and it went to 46c. LOL 

My stop would be nice and loose at 5c.


----------



## cuttlefish (2 July 2007)

Tight stops keep you in the game when jumping on a run. 5c stop from >7c entry is a big percentage loss (nearly 30%) meaning less capital allocation so less potential profit. If you get stopped out you can usually re-enter lower if you've got the discipline to do it - the exception being intraday stop farming which is a pain if you use automatic triggers (I've stopped using them except for wide stops - be nice if there was a way to code some timeframe, price, volume rules into the automatic triggers).  If you  believe in the fundamentals different story and probably different approach to setting stops.


----------



## toc_bat (2 July 2007)

nizar

if your stop would be 5c then what would you be looking to buy in at? i assume when you say aggresive your prepared to pay around the 7-7.3c mark that it finished off around on friday, if a buy at 7.3c then a 5c stop means you are willing to see a loss of 30% before you sell out - is that right?

bye and thanks


----------



## Fool (2 July 2007)

Guys is that 2.4mil sell order at 7.2c a capper at work?

I guess we have to wait and see if someone takes a bite at it if it stays there or get pulled.

Just curious to see other people's opinions on it.

It's actually good news if it is... someone considers this stock so precious they want to accumulate more.


----------



## UPKA (2 July 2007)

Fool said:


> Guys is that 2.4mil sell order at 7.2c a capper at work?
> 
> I guess we have to wait and see if someone takes a bite at it if it stays there or get pulled.
> 
> ...




he/she must be pretty brave to put in a 2.4m cap, from the last few trading days, we saw bunches of sell orders like this get taken out in seconds. so unless he/she has lots of guts or a genuine seller.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 July 2007)

Fool said:


> Guys is that 2.4mil sell order at 7.2c a capper at work?
> 
> I guess we have to wait and see if someone takes a bite at it if it stays there or get pulled.
> 
> ...




Earlier, like this time last week I would have said yes, but now given the volumes I don't think so,

I think it will take time to have the fundamentals of this company play out,

And after having a chat to my broker I may have underestimated the Nickel potential for CUL, 

Apparantly where the BHP JV is at Gunbarrel searching for Nickel, another company named Regis RRL hit a huge 150m Nickel Sulphide Intersection, my broker wasn't sure how close CUL's/BHP's Gunbarrel was to where RRL made the hit but said they were proximate, I haven't checked this though,

Also apparantly the Nickel JV with HNR is near WSA's Flying Fox Mines, which have JORC 1.5Mt@6% Ni + 

So the Nickel maybe alot more prospective than I thought


----------



## Fool (2 July 2007)

I definitely think it's a capping order now.

If the guy wanted to sell, he would have adjusted his order by now, or sold at market to get out of the stock.

No one (at least I wouldn't) would have held on this long.

Someone's accumulating. 

Definitely a good sign anyway that someone is happy to accumulate at this price.


----------



## juw177 (2 July 2007)

Can someone explain the logic of a capping order? He puts a large sell order to keep the prices down so he can buy more? But if his order gets knocked out, chances are the price will keep going up right?


----------



## UPKA (2 July 2007)

juw177 said:


> Can someone explain the logic of a capping order? He puts a large sell order to keep the prices down so he can buy more? But if his order gets knocked out, chances are the price will keep going up right?




yep that right, well in most cases that is. bt i doubt its someone capping it, not for this stock, we've seen over the last few days how quick the sell order were taken out in large quantities. if it is capping, he/she is playing with high risk here, or unless he/she has alot more holdings so the risk of losing 2.5m shares is prob a small portion of their holdings.


----------



## ongchuan (2 July 2007)

Someone just snapped up part of the 0.072 cent deal. Could be beginning of the day!!! Let's hope it will go up. Good prospect with this company as mentioned by all of you guys....


----------



## doctorj (2 July 2007)

About 40,000 shares (less than $3000 worth) isn't something to get too worked up about.

EDIT: Another 50,000 shares just went through.  Still, its a fair way off last week's action.


----------



## Fool (2 July 2007)

He would have bought way more then 90,000 shares that he's lost below 7.2c

and even if he did, he's still making money because he's replacing 7.2c shares with ones that him less.

What makes you think it's not a capping order?


----------



## ALFguy (2 July 2007)

What is very interesting today is how well the sp is holding up, given the rather large sell order on open. 

I would have expected to see a sell down, particularly with lower volume.

A 1m seller at 7.3 hasn't really rocked the boat either.

Personally, I think we're seeing a complete re-rating in progress.

Edit: doctorj, bit early to be in a pub init?


----------



## ongchuan (2 July 2007)

The SP is really holding up well this morning. I guess more action will be coming in 1 hour time. It is the usual time for it to jump. Last week the big jump happen around this hour. Lets wait and see


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 July 2007)

Not sure if its a capper guys, not sure,

If you were going to cap this you'd want to put up a line of 5M-10M, not 2.4M, thats too weak for this stock,

I don't think that its a capper


----------



## djones (2 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Not sure if its a capper guys, not sure,
> 
> If you were going to cap this you'd want to put up a line of 5M-10M, not 2.4M, thats too weak for this stock,
> 
> I don't think that its a capper




And they are letting the shares be bought without moving the price up a level. Not a capper in my extremely unexperienced opinion. Interesting way for them to sell their lot of shares lol.


----------



## Fool (2 July 2007)

djones said:


> And they are letting the shares be bought without moving the price up a level. Not a capper in my extremely unexperienced opinion. Interesting way for them to sell their lot of shares lol.




Yeah I don't understand it.

Had they spread it out in 300 - 500k lots they would have got at least 7.5 if not 8c average for them.


----------



## UPKA (2 July 2007)

Fool said:


> Yeah I don't understand it.
> 
> Had they spread it out in 300 - 500k lots they would have got at least 7.5 if not 8c average for them.




i have alot of clients who buy hundreds of thousands worth of shares at market price in one go, so wouldnt surprise me if they r one of these ppl.


----------



## Fool (2 July 2007)

So those orders are gone, we should see some price movement now.

Did anyone see them get snapped up (sold) or were the orders removed ??


----------



## UPKA (2 July 2007)

Fool said:


> So those orders are gone, we should see some price movement now.
> 
> Did anyone see them get snapped up (sold) or were the orders removed ??




i think couple of 500k orders took them out, we r definately gonna see an updated Top20 holders list soon.


----------



## ongchuan (2 July 2007)

Good closing for the SP today. Managed to close at new high and it is a very good sign i guess. Expecting new surge within this week??? Anyone??


----------



## RM8 (2 July 2007)

Anyone know where you can get to see the order of trades as they went through?

Do you have access to this type of info only if you have a "pro trader" type account?

TA!


----------



## black_bird2 (2 July 2007)

www.stocknessmonster.com won't help you out? throw in the code on the left then click on the green arrow that points to the right, and in the resultant screen (once it updates) click on Trades.   Hope that helps.


----------



## RM8 (2 July 2007)

Thanks black_bird. What a great source of info. It would be easy to spend all your time just absorbing the information available.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 July 2007)

*Looks like 6.4c-7c will act as support *
and 

*7.5c-8c resistance*

So 7c - 7.5c looks like traders jumping in and out for quick profits,

I think it will need an announcement to break up past say 8.5c

Anytime now we can expect 
-The AQA/CUL Pre Feasibility on Catho Well
- Details of the BHP JV Nickel drilling
- Details of the FMG Iron Ore exploration


----------



## YELNATS (3 July 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> Like someone posted a valuation of $46.00 on AGY!!!.
> Muzz



I wish !!! Would win the July stock-tipping in a cakewalk, Champagne, smoked salmon and caviar. lol.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2007)

Anyone notice that the other 2 parties to the West Pilbara Iron Ore project RHI and AQA have been rising strongly?

Considering that RHI's main project is the West Pilbara Iron Ore and AQA has been working on the feasibility study since January I don't think its just a coincidence,

Take a look at their charts and tell me what you think



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *Looks like 6.4c-7c will act as support *
> and
> 
> *7.5c-8c resistance*
> ...


----------



## alanding (4 July 2007)

Commons in these two are:
1. a little bit seller
2. volume is low
3. sp is rising in the past few days.

Most of People are waiting for the news IMO.
From RHI and AQA's announcement, I cannot find any schedule for the JV.  I think that's why people are just keep watching


----------



## Damuzzdu (4 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Anyone notice that the other 2 parties to the West Pilbara Iron Ore project RHI and AQA have been rising strongly?
> 
> Considering that RHI's main project is the West Pilbara Iron Ore and AQA has been working on the feasibility study since January I don't think its just a coincidence,
> 
> Take a look at their charts and tell me what you think




AQA has been much stronger than RHI. Now I wonder why this might be? Obviously the market has re-rated AQA a fair amount esp in last few weeks, whereas not so RHI. However both have done v.well this year, since 1/1/07 AQA has risen 93% and RHI 71%.

Cheers


----------



## Canzman (4 July 2007)

Both RHI and AQA have been on a steady increase for the past 3-6 months.

RHI yesterday reached their alltime high which was on the 20th of March 07, with 364K volume on that day.  RHI yesterday peaked at $2.80 on low volume. Good sign!!

AQA has been steadily increasing since Dec 06 and reached a 6 month high yesterday of $6.55 after opening on Friday at $6. (up $1.50 in the past month) Another good sign!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2007)

Canzman said:


> Both RHI and AQA have been on a steady increase for the past 3-6 months.
> 
> RHI yesterday reached their alltime high which was on the 20th of March 07, with 364K volume on that day.  RHI yesterday peaked at $2.80 on low volume. Good sign!!
> 
> AQA has been steadily increasing since Dec 06 and reached a 6 month high yesterday of $6.55 after opening on Friday at $6. (up $1.50 in the past month) Another good sign!!




I know, I could be reading too much into the RHI/AQA rise, but my thinking is that as AQA has been working on the PFS for its West Pilbara Iron Ore project and this is somewhat of a focus for them, then the AQA rise maybe linked to positive info leaking, which maybe confirmed by the corresponding rise in RHI since both are tightly held,

I know that there's a few maybes in there but hey just throwing it out there,

For those who are curious my play with CUL will be to wait for the PFS, then see what the mkt does, I'm hoping that the PFS combined with some updates from BHP/FMG JV's will continue the re-rating and get the stock towards the 15c-20c level I think its worth, at this point I will lock in some profits and look to free carrying as much as I can,

These free carries will then be put away in a bottom draw until production by AQA/CUL/RHI


Looks to still be consolidating above 6.4c, looks like we're at a new level!


----------



## Gurgler (4 July 2007)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and research, YT. I hope your optimistic evaluation bears fruit.

Ended on its high for the day so this augurs well for upward movement tomorrow.


----------



## Pat (4 July 2007)

Hey guy's, I got in today on the slight weakness, and happy to hold till the ann. Todays candle is a dragonfly doji indicates the sellers couldn't overcome the buyers. The trade at 7 cents on close was only 8k... I'm not counting on a push forward just yet.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2007)

I just did a re-comparison to RHI as it has been rising of late

*Valuation*
RHI 40m shares @ $2.75 = $110m, its asset 20% of 135Mt@58.5%Fe = Net 15.795Mt Fe, at $110m = EV of $6.88/ Fe t
*
So if we give CUL the same $6.88/ Fe t = 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe = $77.75m = 16c CUL*


At 7c CUL mkt cap = $33m and is thus trading on an EV/t Fe of $3

*This is half that of RHI*

Unless I'm missing something CUL appears *comparatively cheap*

That being said I am interested in chartists and techies views on the stock,

How does the chart look? It looks very weird to me, but then I ain't the greatest with charts


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2007)

I forgot to add, I called the company and spoke to one of the directors regarding their projects and the valuation discrepenacies btween CUL and RHI

He (the director) fully agreed that the company was undervalued (but then don't tehy all say this? lol)

He also agreed with me about the comparison to RHI but conceeded that RHI have a closer tie to AQA because AQA took a placement in RHI, I quizzed whether AQA were looking at taking a stake in CUL and he said nothing like that had ever been discussed, however he stressed that CUL's deposit was essential for blending with the other Ore's

We also spoke about the company and being under the radar etc, he said that he had been speaking to several brokers and that a valuation/research report was being done and he expects it to be completed and available shortly, although he could not give an idication if it would contain a specifc figue (ie Spec Buy 8c)

Also one final thing is that AQA/API have been constantly drilling and will be releasing more drill results and upgrading the JORCs in due course.

If your curious about anything I urge you to call the company and chat to the exploration director, he was very nice and approachable



One final thing re the grade which I didn't understand, the LOI or Loss on Ignition is the % of material that burns/evaporates easily when the Ore is blasted. Basically the higher the LOI the better as if you had Ore with 55%Fe 10% LOI once you blast it (Calcined) it would be 62% Fe+


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2007)

ALFguy said:


> YT, maybe I'm not understanding, but in CUL's announcement of the initial resource estimate for Catho, the following is indicated:
> 
> Aquila reports that the five CIDs collectively comprise 203Mt @ 57.44 Fe.
> Catho is therefore 33.4% of the CID resources estimated to date.
> ...




*Catho Well deposit is 20.4 Mt @ 55.38% Fe. 

20.4@55.38%Fe= 11.3Mt's Fe*

11.3Mt's Fe @ $6.88/t Fe = $77.75m


----------



## ALFguy (4 July 2007)

I deleted my post because I forgot to take into account the 55.4%..... 

Was really hoping you wouldn't reply!!!   

Doh!

..... I blame your avatar!


----------



## nizar (4 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> If your curious about anything I urge you to call the company and chat to the exploration director, he was very nice and approachable




LOL maybe for you because you are top20 with your millions!  

And the avatar -- get rid of it. Please


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2007)

nizar said:


> LOL maybe for you because you are top20 with your millions!
> 
> And the avatar -- get rid of it. Please




Avatar stays, lol, he's names crazy Kent Bruce and he's gone completely mad!

LOL

On a serious note Niz, your techie view?


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2007)

Sam, As I guestimated earlier this is simply consolidation that should occur after a bolt. The chart is looking OK at the moment with consolidation above support around 6.4 cents. Tails on the candles with falling volume positive. If this is a true pennant (think back to FWL chart comments) then the target is the length of the pole on the break up. Just a _probability _of course. MACD and stochs look bearish at the moment, but this would be expected due to the sudden jump and consoidation. First twist in the Stochastic might be an early sign of a reversal, although this may respond significantly to ann, which will not give time for the lagging indicators to give a sign. Increased volume on consolidation or slight up tick may be the first indication of an ann, of course. A white candle or hammer would be nice today to confirm potential reversal. Dropping through 6.4 untidy. 

(holding)


----------



## disarray (5 July 2007)

where did the posts by Joules MM1 disappear to? they were extremely enlightening and tie in nicely with volume analysis as demonstrated in this nick radge article

http://www.thechartist.com.au/images/stories/The Hidden Strengths of Volume Analysis.pdf

i was drawing lines all over my price / volume chart after reading the joules post.


----------



## RM8 (5 July 2007)

disarray said:


> where did the posts by Joules MM1 disappear to? they were extremely enlightening and tie in nicely with volume analysis as demonstrated in this nick radge article




They probably risked frightening too many people away with the explanation of how big players manipulate the market.

Woke me up to the fact that no matter how much research you do both technical or fundamental if the big boys want to control the price they most likely can and will. We piddly little investors/traders are literally only along for the ride.

Now all I have to do is find away of determining which ones they are playing with so I can stay away from them.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 July 2007)

disarray said:


> where did the posts by Joules MM1 disappear to?




Disarray - Last night Joules asked me to remove some of his posts in this thread, so I complied with his wishes.


----------



## disarray (5 July 2007)

ok thanks for the explanation joe

and joules, i'm sorry you felt you had to remove the posts. i tried to click back to copy / paste but they were gone for good. thats a shame because it explained very well how that certain section of the market plays the game. at least i got to suck up that knowledge before it got taken away :



			
				RM8 said:
			
		

> Now all I have to do is find away of determining which ones they are playing with so I can stay away from them.




actually with the right information and volume analysis you want to be following these people as they are the ones with the $$$ to make the market move. like hunting animals and tracking their spoor you are looking for the droppings of big money all over the volume chart 

the most interesting part of his post was the time frame - they work over weeks and months, gradually drip feeding supply after accumulating before the first breakout which is an extremely useful piece of information. when i'm gazing at a chart i now have another piece of the puzzle to slot in.

everyone knows the market is manipulated by big money, the same way society, government, justice and everything else is manipulated by powerful vested interests. to think otherwise is nieve. it is an important part of trading psychology to recognise this fact and add it to your understanding of the markets (in my humble opinion of course).


----------



## RM8 (5 July 2007)

disarray said:


> ok thanks for the explanation joe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, of course your right disarray.

Would I be right to say that the longer the time frame you anticipate holding the less chance of being caught out in the fluctuations caused by these guys?


----------



## juw177 (5 July 2007)

^^^ Hi, I am interested in reading more about this information as well. Can you recommend any links regarding the topic of volume analysis and the big players?


----------



## nomore4s (5 July 2007)

juw177 said:


> ^^^ Hi, I am interested in reading more about this information as well. Can you recommend any links regarding the topic of volume analysis and the big players?




Refer Nick Radges article as posted above by disarray.
There is also some discussion on this thread about it.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=176827#post176827

There are also some other threads that discuss smart money etc.
Try searching both this forum and the net under - Volume spread analysis, Wycoff, Smart money. You should find plenty of info on this topic.

Motorway, Nick Radge & Tech/a have posted alot of good info on this subject on this site.
Good luck.

CUL has staged a nice comeback this morning from a low of 6.6c to currently at 7.1c, looks to be a bit of support forming at around the 6.4c-6.6c level.


----------



## scuffler (5 July 2007)

Hi guys i am new to ASF but not to the market. I have bought some CUL this morning. I looked at it when it was at 4.9 but bought SXP which has done quite well also.
I now hold CUL for the long term.

p.s  Young trader you do a great job with your postings but i dont see what all the fuss is about on  h.c.
You are positive about the stock, some are not...thats what makes the market....right?

Anyway cheers and good luck.

scuffler.




nomore4s said:


> Refer Nick Radges article as posted above by disarray.
> There is also some discussion on this thread about it.
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=176827#post176827
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 July 2007)

kennas said:


> Sam, As I guestimated earlier this is simply consolidation that should occur after a bolt. The chart is looking OK at the moment with consolidation above support around 6.4 cents. Tails on the candles with falling volume positive. If this is a true pennant (think back to FWL chart comments) then the target is the length of the pole on the break up. Just a _probability _of course. MACD and stochs look bearish at the moment, but this would be expected due to the sudden jump and consoidation. First twist in the Stochastic might be an early sign of a reversal, although this may respond significantly to ann, which will not give time for the lagging indicators to give a sign. Increased volume on consolidation or slight up tick may be the first indication of an ann, of course. A white candle or hammer would be nice today to confirm potential reversal. Dropping through 6.4 untidy.
> 
> (holding)




Hey Kennas,

Alot of info there, better get my Technical trading dictionary 
Yes I will be watching for twists candles and dragonflys, no wait I mean hammers and Big Macd's lol (I love charting terms)

The trading today is interesting, I don't usually pay attention to Doji's and other technicals but someone said that today should be strong, I'll wait to see


----------



## disarray (5 July 2007)

juw177 said:


> ^^^ Hi, I am interested in reading more about this information as well. Can you recommend any links regarding the topic of volume analysis and the big players?




another great thread that i think is relevant is dutchy3's "descending triangle breakouts" thread. i reckon his method is picking up smart money plays.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6411


----------



## UPKA (6 July 2007)

did anyone see that 2m+ sell order dumped at 6.6c?  the resistance formed at 6.7c is out, dunno where its gonna build up this time.


----------



## jtb (6 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> did anyone see that 2m+ sell order dumped at 6.6c?  the resistance formed at 6.7c is out, dunno where its gonna build up this time.




Yeah, came out of nowhere didn't it, was thrown into the support too didn't sit there?
If she hits 0.06 I'm off but that looked a bit odd


----------



## ongchuan (6 July 2007)

The SP currently holding well at the support. NOt much trading going on. I think ppl are just waiting for the news to come out. HNR just release their quarter report, saying they are going to start drilling their NIckel/Gold thing at the Forrestiana JV. Cullen is earning 20%. Check it out guys. But SP seems to stagnant.


----------



## ALFguy (6 July 2007)

Relax, it was just one seller. Not like the sell side has stacked up in response, in fact bidders coming in now. It's a Friday remember and  the market is down a little too.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 July 2007)

While the order was largish 2M+ it was clearly an inexperienced panic sell, why because yesterday they could have been weeded out at 7c, instead today they dumped at 6.6c

Stock is holding up well, consolidating above 6.4c

Also this is from HNR's Qtrly

_Forrestania Project (Hannans Reward 80% & Cullen Resources 20%) (80km east of Hyden, WA) – Gold & Nickel
o RC drilling to test eight nickel targets (located approx. 15km north of Flying
Fox nickel mine) *scheduled to commence this Quarter*; refer attached map
o North Ironcap clearing approvals obtained enabling RAB drilling to test for
extension of known gold mineralisation; drilling scheduled to commence in
August 2007
o Infill auger soil sampling to be planned over several discrete gold
anomalies_


----------



## juw177 (6 July 2007)

I think that large sell order was more to scare the weak into selling and once those sellers are taken out, the price will only rise. Over the last few days, after the profit taking and accumulating, we have seen big trades go through for seemingly no particular reason than to test the market.


----------



## Nevawake (8 July 2007)

*Re: CUL - Cullen Resources + YT*

Hi all im new to this forum. Been trading over 10years. It is much easier to trade the markets in profit now we have a resource boom. In previous years it was hard to keep up profits. For myself at least. Now its easy money!!!!!!!!!!!!Definetly compared to previous years.

Im a chartist as have ADHD :-(
Id be a fundametalist in as much energy if i could treat my lack of mental energy to fundamentalize.

Anyway Young trader. Im watching U :-O
I think of you as the part of my brain that isnt working. So i look at what your brain is posting Keep it up and thanks.

out of interest.... Young trader?

Valuation
RHI 40m shares @ $2.75 = $110m, its asset 20% of 135Mt@58.5%Fe = Net 15.795Mt Fe, at $110m = EV of $6.88/ Fe t

So if we give CUL the same $6.88/ Fe t = 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe = $77.75m = 16c CUL

If u have time how do u get the end result??? of 16cents???

Show me the maths please???

Be appreciated. Especially since i am a invisible being in cyberspace who u cant know in material... Thanking all. Bye.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 July 2007)

*Re: CUL - Cullen Resources + YT*



Nevawake said:


> Valuation
> RHI 40m shares @ $2.75 = $110m, its asset 20% of 135Mt@58.5%Fe = Net 15.795Mt Fe, at $110m = EV of $6.88/ Fe t
> 
> So if we give CUL the same $6.88/ Fe t = 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe = $77.75m = 16c CUL
> ...




? The maths is there

Valuation
RHI 40m shares @ $2.75 = $110m 
its asset 20% of 135Mt@58.5%Fe = 
Mkt Cap of $110m with Net interest of 15.795Mt Fe = EV of $6.88/ Fe t (ie $110m/15.795m)

So if we give CUL the same $6.88/ Fe t  to work out what *COMPARABLE mkt Cap should be*
Its asset 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe  
11.3Mt's x $6.88/t = $77.75m  
$77.75m with 475m shares on issue = 16c CUL Share Price

Can't explain it any easier than that

Note this is a comparable mkt cap only,

As a minimum though I see CUL's Catho Well worth 10c to it


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 July 2007)

I was just reading an articel that mentions CUL/HNR's JV Nickel Project



Pilbara old hand takes helm to steer Yilgarn's iron push

Barry Fitzgerald
July 9, 2007


Hannans Reward

FULL points to Hannans Reward for busting out of the traditional mindset that grips most West Perth-based mineral explorers.

The West Perth mindset is based on the recycling of the same old ground in the same old bars and restaurants, and if it's east of the Eastern Goldfields, they don't want to know about it.

That Hannans has broken the mould from its Ventnor Avenue digs was underscored in its recent deal with Bomber fullback Mal Michael and before that, the strategic alliance it struck with China's Landbridge Group ”” the infrastructure, construction, oil refining and timber milling giant that other Aussie resource groups have long courted without success.

The deal with Michael involves his privately held JLM Resources. It will serve up investment opportunities with traditional landowners in Papua New Guinea on a joint-venture basis with Hannans. The link-up is a result of a Melbourne-based Hannans director having a chat over the fence to an Essendon executive aware of JLM's plan to secure foreign equity support for deals that have the interests of the landowners front and centre. Watch for deals cutting across minerals, oil and gas and agriculture.

The Landbridge relationship was also a result of Hannans' Melbourne connections and was sealed with a two-tranche $5.5 million placement of shares at 55 ¢ each. Landbridge's interest is simple enough. It wants access to raw materials of whatever type.

Hannans can't help out just yet but has its hopes pinned to a stepped-up exploration effort in Western Australia that might just come up with the goods.

*Most interest will be in the drilling program to start at the group's Forrestania nickel/gold joint venture (Hannans 80 per cent) with Cullen Resources (20 per cent). Eight nickel targets are soon to be tested by the drill bit in an area 15 kilometres north of Western Area's Flying Fox nickel mine.*
And further out there is the multi-commodity potential of the Jigalong project near Newman in the Pilbara. It's grassroots stuff, with a geochemical sampling program hopefully leading to the generation of targets worth drilling once heritage surveys are complete. *Having said that, it will be the close-at-hand Forrestania nickel exploration that will be worth watching*. Hannans shares closed 3 ¢ weaker on Friday at 53 ¢.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...1183833344243.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap2


----------



## kevinecom (9 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I was just reading an articel that mentions CUL/HNR's JV Nickel Project
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks YT, once again u spot on YML and CUL. ASF and HC forum members are begging for more of ur research and analysis of undervalue stocks. 

Keep up the good work and we thank for your contribution.


----------



## Nevawake (9 July 2007)

Thanks Young trader for that. It all helps.

Yes i have my little order of 300000 locked on at 11cents. Not a million. 10cents it will reach but i find when it hits 10cents it usualy some buyers take bites out of 10.5

Anyways i dont see cul dropping below support now. With mentioned news coming and the closeness of production and base metal prices running at new highs. If it does drop it will rebound and shoot the stars.

Thanks all.


----------



## juw177 (9 July 2007)

Definitely some solid accumulation happening today with a few 0.2c jumps in SP marked by multiple quick buy orders in the 200,000s.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 July 2007)

Did anyone just see that 2.5m bought in one go clearing 7.3c-7.5c?

Crazy just crazy

Another 500k bought at 7.5c

Could be a number of factors,

- General Pilbara Iron Ore run

- News 

- YML profit takers moving into CUL

Who knows, but it 8c is cleared (not saying it will be) but if it is, WATCH OUT!


----------



## moses (9 July 2007)

Agreed; the pennant is forming nicely, another flagpole rising to 10c sometime soon doesn't look too difficult from here.


----------



## chris1983 (9 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Did anyone just see that 2.5m bought in one go clearing 7.3c-7.5c?
> 
> Crazy just crazy
> 
> ...




Yeah looks strong doesn't it YT.  Im still holding..I think they will continue to run. Some decent buyers coming in and really pushing this one along niceley.


----------



## Jockstar73 (9 July 2007)

What is going on with this stock??????   Massive volumes with no Ann's, 20% jump in one day.   Must be something on the horizon.   Keep it coming I say  ......


----------



## Jumbalumba (9 July 2007)

And it hits a new high of 8.4c!                         

It just zoomed past 8c with a nice base forming there now.


----------



## juw177 (9 July 2007)

Its accumulation.
the 5 million resistance at 8c disappeared in 1 second I was watching that closely.


----------



## doctorj (9 July 2007)

Someone is keen, 10 mill just came buy side off screen after a fairly tame day or two.  The close will be interesting to watch - see how many take the opportunity to sell into the strength.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 July 2007)

juw177 said:


> Its accumulation.
> the 5 million resistance at 8c disappeared in 1 second I was watching that closely.




I saw that, crazy absolutely crazy, I didn't think it would clear 8c today, 

What have I created? 

But like I said all along traders can do as they like, the fundamentals will always eventually shine through

And for CUL there was always very strong fundamentals demanding a re-rating of the stock


----------



## Nevawake (9 July 2007)

Great finish!

Looking forward too tomorrows open.

Im leaving my order at 11cents. Im shore it is possible it will strike this.
Just my opinion. I could be right or wrong.


----------



## doctorj (9 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> What have I created?



I don't know that you command that kind of respect just yet YT.  I think your timing was more coincidental than anything.  Turning over such a large proportion of their share cap is an indication that either some hardcore pumpers and dumpers are taking people to town en masse or something is actually happening.

For holders I hope its the latter.


----------



## motion (9 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I saw that, crazy absolutely crazy, I didn't think it would clear 8c today,
> 
> What have I created?
> 
> ...





Well YT what a day we have all had.. First YML then CUL finished off with a great close. it seems like people want to get into the action as the bidding is growing for CUL after 4pm .... Anyway thanks for all the research and time you have spent on them YT.... I'm still holding tight....


----------



## Jockstar73 (9 July 2007)

Nice work !!!!     That was a good strong Finish...  this stock had a tendency to go low, then high and then finish where it started, but to finish on it's high of 8.7 cents and trade 50mil.     


what was that band called....  Happy Mondays????


----------



## Zero Sum (9 July 2007)

All I wanted to see was a close above 7.6, to close at 8.7 is a bonus. I'm kicking myself though for not topping up earlier in the day when I had the chance, decided to buy IRM instead, time will tell if I made the right decision.


----------



## gordon2007 (9 July 2007)

Bugga...I sold out at .075 for a nice profit, but a bit pissy I could of had heaps more. OH well...a profit is a profit so I guess I shouldn't complain. One day I will learn to stop selling too early


----------



## alanding (9 July 2007)

gordon2007 said:


> Bugga...I sold out at .075 for a nice profit, but a bit pissy I could of had heaps more. OH well...a profit is a profit so I guess I shouldn't complain. One day I will learn to stop selling too early




I sold my little whole order at 0.077. 
It is a pity. 
But I am learning.  To me not a bad.
I am think buy back tomorrow morning.


----------



## UPKA (9 July 2007)

looks like today's price spike was based on last nite's 60mins report on channel 9 on Iron Ore in Pilbara region. most of the iron ore related stock (junior) went up today. but then i can't really explain the volume, ur average mums n dads cant buy up these many stocks can they...


----------



## jtb (9 July 2007)

[QUOTE - YOUNG_TRADER
And after having a chat to my broker I may have underestimated the Nickel potential for CUL, 

Apparantly where the BHP JV is at Gunbarrel searching for Nickel, another company named Regis RRL hit a huge 150m Nickel Sulphide Intersection, my broker wasn't sure how close CUL's/BHP's Gunbarrel was to where RRL made the hit but said they were proximate, I haven't checked this though,

So the Nickel maybe alot more prospective than I thought[/QUOTE]

I doubled up again today on the show of strength and the nickel prospectivity as mentioned above.

Seven diamond holes (nice to have deep pockets) will give BHP a good look and reflects either promising RAB / AC drilling already completed or similiar aero mag.
I spent a lot of time in this part of the woods and there is a lot of mineralisation in the mafics specifically nickel/copper. 
The Regis dirt is on the same longitude and about 30 minutes of latitude away to the east (50k's)

BHPs (with Falcon) Olympia prospect is ENE and had results of 3.0% Ni and 2.0% Cu from memory.

On the iron side, its also a pos' that we're talking conventional haematite too imo


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 July 2007)

doctorj said:


> I don't know that you command that kind of respect just yet YT.  I think your timing was more coincidental than anything.  Turning over such a large proportion of their share cap is an indication that either some hardcore pumpers and dumpers are taking people to town en masse or something is actually happening.
> 
> For holders I hope its the latter.




LOL I know Doc, still its amazing timing, I think it was more the fact that the company was flying under the radar and the mkt had missed the JORC completely and hence failed to re-rate CUL, 
But thanks for the lack of confidence lol joke :



jtb said:


> I doubled up again today on the show of strength and the nickel prospectivity as mentioned above.
> 
> Seven diamond holes (nice to have deep pockets) will give BHP a good look and reflects either promising RAB / AC drilling already completed or similiar aero mag.
> I spent a lot of time in this part of the woods and there is a lot of mineralisation in the mafics specifically nickel/copper.
> ...




Thanks JTB, 50km's isn't that close though, I was thinking 5kms or something,

Is that area highly mineralised ie plenty of brownsfield stuff or is it more a new province/underexplored greensfield stuff?


----------



## mick2006 (9 July 2007)

judging by the strength of trading in CUL right up to the close, I get the feeling that if the US markets hold together tonight there may be a real chance that it has a look at the 10c level some time tomorrow.

As it approaches the 10c level it faces the usually dilemma for stocks around the 9-11c range as to whether it can break the 10c barrier and hold or hit it and then sell off.

Either way it will make for a very interesting day tomorrow.


----------



## skiper (9 July 2007)

Just signed up to AFS and look forward to reading more of your posts without the knockers, go CUL and go YT, or go YT and go CUL,lol


----------



## zt3000 (9 July 2007)

Tomorrow should be very interesting ... could obliterate 10c if buyer depth is as it was at the end of todays day. Is this the re-rating YT has been talking about? Only time will tell, but with all the hype its creating you cant say that there's not a chance this baby will run tomorrow too. 

Alot will depend on the international markets tonight and the commodity prices...

but then again ... since when has the market EVER made sense? It's a fickle thing but an interesting one at that 

good luck holders


----------



## jtb (9 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Thanks JTB, 50km's isn't that close though, I was thinking 5kms or something,
> 
> Is that area highly mineralised ie plenty of brownsfield stuff or is it more a new province/underexplored greensfield stuff?




50'ks is nothing out there mate as it comes down to source and structures.

Leinster would be the nearest operational Nickel province and you have rich goldmines such as Darlot, Bronzewing, Mt Mclure and Jundee all running across the top in the greenstone. South running you have the historic Lancefield (Windarra to the east) Granny Smith and Sunrise Dam.
Lynas's big rare earth find could also be considered proximate I guess

So yes greenfields in the strict use of the word but a lot of the old timers reckon the dots will be joined.

My previous post should have read same lat' and 30 minutes of long' to the east too


----------



## Joules MM1 (9 July 2007)

I am always fascinated by what is driving which instrument .............take a look at this collage and tell me (based on the knowledge that the US markets lag in time relative to our hours) do you see a dependence, as has been suggested that cul, or, any other local instrument may require a correlative lift in either the US or Japan ?

not withstading that the 27th saw a weak lower low in the futures and we could see the fake bottom drawing in short-sales on both the XJO and the SPX ............and I seriously doubt this swayed the decision by late (large-cap) players to enter the long side of this instrument which is what gave the break-up (gap) such fierce energy...........something to chew-on..........

J


----------



## Craze0123 (10 July 2007)

sorry i'm  a noob and might not understand this at all, but why does your graph say "Date 12/10/2006" and then the "Timeframe 10/04/2007 - 9/07/2007".


----------



## Sean K (10 July 2007)

kennas said:


> As I guestimated earlier this is simply consolidation that should occur after a bolt. The chart is looking OK at the moment with consolidation above support around 6.4 cents. Tails on the candles with falling volume positive. If this is a true pennant (think back to FWL chart comments) then the target is the length of the pole on the break up. Just a _probability _of course.






YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Kennas,
> 
> Alot of info there, better get my Technical trading dictionary
> 
> The trading today is interesting, I don't usually pay attention to Doji's and other technicals but someone said that today should be strong, I'll wait to see



LOL.  Well, it took a couple of extra days, but the 9 ish cent target from that formation has been practically reached. In retrospect those candles with the long tails on lowering volume, marked with a green dot were pretty bullish after the spike. Not text book prep for a break, but pretty good. I'd expect more consolidation now, or soon, after such another large jump, pending significant news. Breaking 8 cents and finishing on the high was very bullish in the scheme of things.


----------



## Nevawake (10 July 2007)

I see it opening lower and then a little panic from sellers will sell it down to 8.3 or 8.2cents then a pause then a rebound then a shootout toward 10 cents.

Thats for this morning.

This is a possible scenerio.


----------



## Nevawake (10 July 2007)

Just the usual silly nob head traders placing there sell orders before open. If they had a brain they would realize it does nothing for the share price but sell it down on open.

Too much money and little brain. Must be inheritance.


----------



## bliimp (10 July 2007)

Nevawake said:


> Just the usual silly nob head traders placing there sell orders before open. If they had a brain they would realize it does nothing for the share price but sell it down on open.
> 
> Too much money and little brain. Must be inheritance.




Don't underestimate the behaviour of seasoned traders ... They could be placing sell orders to create a buy scenario for themselves ... you are jumping into conclusions far too quickly!


----------



## UPKA (10 July 2007)

bliimp said:


> Don't underestimate the behaviour of seasoned traders ... They could be placing sell orders to create a buy scenario for themselves ... you are jumping into conclusions far too quickly!




i think its a bit difficult to put a lead on this stock with only 1m sell orders, from wat we've seen yesterday, even 5m can be taken out easily. so isn't a bit risky for cappers trying to accumulate at this level?


----------



## Nevawake (10 July 2007)

jumping in with sleepiness.

what would i do if i was a seasoned trader hmmmm???

No i wouldnt place my order before open.

Been doing this for over 14 years.

Strategy???

Hmmm no the rebound is to strong. Big traders wouldnt be able to scrape enough bottom to fill big orders.

They would be buying back at a higher price.


----------



## UPKA (10 July 2007)

wow the opening was totally unexpected, altho not a huge jump, bt orders r going thru in huge volumes...

I think we really need a YT day, where we get together n celebreate YT!


----------



## zt3000 (10 July 2007)

Not a bad opening ... was expecting it to be stronger ... will be watching today ... looks like 9.3 resistance ... but all it will take is a large order and seller depth is relatively thin to 10c


----------



## motion (10 July 2007)

What a morning... high of 0.097 and now a million order in at 0.091 some good support at 0.090 and up this morning.... lots of volume going through

P.s Good idea UPKA a YT day is well over due.. =


----------



## Craze0123 (10 July 2007)

Shouldn't there be a second speeding ticket right about now?? or some kind of ann........This thing is going crazy DD


----------



## Craze0123 (10 July 2007)

lol, someone is playing funny games with this stock...seen a 1m buy at 9.1 then removed then seen a 2.2m on the sell side at 9.4...also removed.  hmmm


----------



## motion (10 July 2007)

Craze0123 said:


> lol, someone is playing funny games with this stock...seen a 1m buy at 9.1 then removed then seen a 2.2m on the sell side at 9.4...also removed.  hmmm



Yep I have noticed this as well... very interesting... would be funny if he got caught out.... but I think it has good support around the 0.09 mark still


----------



## chris1983 (10 July 2007)

some profit takers coming in atm..will be interesting to see if it holds the momentum.  Had a really great run of late though.  If it gets near 10 cents thats the really interesting part.


----------



## Pat (10 July 2007)

Well quiet time of the day and CUL holding at 9.3 cents approx. What a morning ...... Anyway the sell side is stacked way up so I'm thinking 10 cents maybe harder to break then what I first thought... But then again I didn't expect to see 9 cents just yet.. Not complaining though. Cheers to all holders....a few beers tonight and a sick day tomorrow is a nice reward :bier:
And the $$$ too... almost forgot ?!?


----------



## rico01 (10 July 2007)

Finally it's movin again. Allthe buyers must have been to lunch. If we get another 30 million in vol today we might see some real price action


----------



## juw177 (10 July 2007)

Considering the high volume today and little movement, there must be a lot of big sellers. If those big players pull out, then I expect it has a fair bit to retrace unless big players fill this gap.


----------



## chris1983 (10 July 2007)

Great run guys but I'm out.  Great pick YT.  Will probably run further but I'm onto the next one now.  It got close enough to your valuation  Quite a lot of resistance forming there and I dont hold a massive amount of these so I have locked in the profit.  9.2 needs to hold.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2007)

I also took some profits today as I had a very very large position and hadn't taken much off the table yet, am more than free carrying a good position now,

I am amazed at the volumes though,

LT fundamentals shine through, can't wait for AQA feasibility and JV updates BHP/FMG/HNR


----------



## motion (10 July 2007)

Hi, 

Yep I have taken some profits today as well... from watching this stock today I still think it has some run left in her but I'm happy with the profit I have made...

Thanks YT for all your hard work on this one mate. I owe u a few beers.. now looking for the next project...

=


----------



## chris1983 (10 July 2007)

I could see those sellers building at 9.4/9.5 right up to 10 and all it takes is for that support of 9.2 to be broken and in came all the panic sellers.  Was always a possibilty.  Doesnt change the fact that 100 million shares went through today with a VWAP of around 9.15.  Got a little oversold at the end maybe?  Or it might be time for it to have a rest..still..I thought it was good signs today..I just decided to grab the profits and run.  Good luck guys.  I think CUL have some great projects and good partners behind them.


----------



## Craze0123 (11 July 2007)

Unless my platform is bugged or something but CUL is sitting in Pre-Open status atm...hopefully some good news.


----------



## juw177 (11 July 2007)

Sweet! I still hold some after taking some profits yesterday only to watch this retrace (as I predicted) and regretting not unloading all of my stock. Maybe whatever is coming up will make me change my mind.

Edit: looks like some very positive news and the sellers are pulling out of their low 8c positions. This can only go up on open.


----------



## motion (11 July 2007)

Craze0123 said:


> Unless my platform is bugged or something but Cul is sitting in Pre-Open status atm...hopefully some good news.




Yep Second Iron Ore JV with Fortescue Metals group ann..... Still in trading halt till 10:21......should gen some interest


----------



## mick2006 (11 July 2007)

its certainly a shame they didn't announce that yesterday, could of sent the stock over the 10c level.

But on the other hand it has certainly stopped the stock from retracing today.


----------



## Fool (11 July 2007)

Do you think this announcement is strong enough to send the price over 10c today ?

It's generally been accepted that this stock just needed a good announcement to get people to notice it. A JV Fortesque can't be a bad thing, in fact, I can't beleive the SP hasn't gone up already.


----------



## Craze0123 (11 July 2007)

I think a stable price will come in this afternoon, theres just way too many day traders clicking for anything to happen straight away (imo).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 July 2007)

The announcement was good, in that it highlights CUL's JV with FMG and that FMG clearly are interested in CUL's Iron Ore tenements,

But there are far too many day traders all over CUL, its a shame as their rapid trading makes it hard for investors to invest (I think anyway)

Also I think alot of people who bought on rumour are now selling on fact, even though this isn't the real announcement to wait for.

In any event I think CUL is now well and truly being re-rated and watched by a much much wider audience,

I will continue to hold balance interest until the SP is near 15c then I will re-assess.


----------



## jtb (11 July 2007)

Craze0123 said:


> I think a stable price will come in this afternoon, theres just way too many day traders clicking for anything to happen straight away (imo).




Too true.
I'm waitng to see what happens when the T + 3er's run out of time tomorrow and Friday 
Was little of substance in the ann' imo and would think it should pull back to mid - high 7's (as it was doing this morning)


----------



## Fool (11 July 2007)

jtb said:


> Too true.
> I'm waitng to see what happens when the T + 3er's run out of time tomorrow and Friday
> Was little of substance in the ann' imo and would think it should pull back to mid - high 7's (as it was doing this morning)




don't the T+3's have to sell on the 2nd day?

Ie, if they bought yesterday, they have to sell today??


----------



## jtb (11 July 2007)

Fool said:


> don't the T+3's have to sell on the 2nd day?
> 
> Ie, if they bought yesterday, they have to sell today??




If you read the commsec literature (who I use) than yes T + 1 is the case and thats all I've ever tried.

However I know two guys that day trade large parcels (>$75k usually) and as long as they exit prior to close of business on T + 3 (ie before settlement) the difference just offsets (up or down).
I'm sure someone else is better qualified to answer


----------



## Fool (11 July 2007)

jtb said:


> If you read the commsec literature (who I use) than yes T + 1 is the case and thats all I've ever tried.
> 
> However I know two guys that day trade large parcels (>$75k usually) and as long as they exit prior to close of business on T + 3 (ie before settlement) the difference just offsets (up or down).
> I'm sure someone else is better qualified to answer




I did read the commsec literature... if you buy on T+1 you have to sell on or before T+2 to get the difference negated, otherwise they will deduct the full amount and give or take the difference after settlement.

Has happened to me previously and copped a fine for it.

That said, I have also had some settlements that should have got a fine for (bought on T+1 and sold on T+3) and commsec didn't fine me?


----------



## zt3000 (11 July 2007)

Could all these deals with large companies .... ie FMG open up Cullen to a takeover? Is there any benefit to JV with cullen ... ie isn't it easier to just buy them out? Discuss ...


----------



## UPKA (11 July 2007)

zt3000 said:


> Could all these deals with large companies .... ie FMG open up Cullen to a takeover? Is there any benefit to JV with cullen ... ie isn't it easier to just buy them out? Discuss ...




I think FMG is only interested in CUL's tenament, not the company itself, plus, it only needs to pay up to 20% to CUL if they do find something underground, if there is nothing there, FMG loses nothing bt the money spent on exploration. To me its a good deal to FMG.


----------



## jtb (11 July 2007)

Fool said:


> I did read the commsec literature... if you buy on T+1 you have to sell on or before T+2 to get the difference negated, otherwise they will deduct the full amount and give or take the difference after settlement.
> 
> Has happened to me previously and copped a fine for it.
> 
> That said, I have also had some settlements that should have got a fine for (bought on T+1 and sold on T+3) and commsec didn't fine me?




Yes I've seen some settlement dates that I couldn't understand as well (as I short term trade in my missus' name).

As far as I know if selling at a loss than yes the deduction will still go through on T + 3 but if at a gain then the count starts again so profits go through 3 days later again (T + 7 i guess ) 

How much is the fine? might try it in her name


----------



## juw177 (11 July 2007)

Shame it has retraced back to the price it was before the announcement. Damn day traders, get out of here and stop impeding the SP rise.


----------



## Ruprect (11 July 2007)

well, going by the volume there is no doubt that day traders have been playing with it. 

However, with t+3, selling intraday, or on the day after, this should mean that many of the day traders who have bought yesterday or today have done so for the most part above .085, with the majority at much higher levels than that.

So while some of them are already out, some are also waiting to sell, thus the build up of sell orders from .085 to the .09's.

Those that are out already, may well be looking for another opportunity in the low to mid 8's to buy up again. They may well seek to take the opportunity of buying those shares that have to be sold today to meet the t+3 criteria.


----------



## zt3000 (11 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> I think FMG is only interested in CUL's tenament, not the company itself, plus, it only needs to pay up to 20% to CUL if they do find something underground, if there is nothing there, FMG loses nothing bt the money spent on exploration. To me its a good deal to FMG.




aha... point taken and duley noted  why didn't i think of that  well as long as you learn something every day its all good. thanks UPKA

yeah, day traders are ruining it for everyone else haha


----------



## Fool (11 July 2007)

zt3000 said:


> aha... point taken and duley noted  why didn't i think of that  well as long as you learn something every day its all good. thanks UPKA
> 
> yeah, day traders are ruining it for everyone else haha




I cannot beleive on a good announcement, this stock is going to finish in the red.

That to me screams insider trading


----------



## Fool (11 July 2007)

Fool said:


> I cannot beleive on a good announcement, this stock is going to finish in the red.
> 
> That to me screams insider trading




I received a broker report today basically complaining about companies like Cullen having strange trading patterns:

1. huge volume
2. speeding ticket "we know nothing"
3. JV announcement
4. huge volume dumping the stock.

They basically said that the MD's should be in the **** for allowing the information to be leaked early.


----------



## zt3000 (11 July 2007)

Once all the day traders wash out and finish manipulating the price it should settle down and get re-rated ... and also for your information FMG was up today 
dyor


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 July 2007)

Fool said:


> I cannot beleive on a good announcement, this stock is going to finish in the red.
> 
> That to me screams insider trading




Fool makes a very very good point,

As it was only Monday when the stock was trading below 7c, I remember seeing 8c get cleared in 1 5m order on Monday thinking OMG! What just happened,

Surely this JV deal was underway for what a few weeks? I think insider trading can't be ruled out, although it may just be a coincidence given the day traders etc etc

For me today's ann came completely out of left field though as I was expecting

1. AQA Pre Feasibility study

2. BHP Nickel drilling

3. FMG news on original Iron ore tenement


I didn't even know that they had these other tenements that they just JV'd,

Makes me think how much more ground does the company have that they're trying to JV out?


----------



## doctorj (11 July 2007)

The real question is does this add value to the company and if so how much?

A sell off on an announcement is normal.  Perhaps insiders did have wind of this earlier on in the piece but the truth is mining companies leak like a sieve and life still goes on.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 July 2007)

doctorj said:


> The real question is does this add value to the company and if so how much?





Hey Doc,

Not sure if it adds value, like i said before though



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> For me today's ann came completely out of left field though as I was expecting
> 
> 1. AQA Pre Feasibility study
> 2. BHP Nickel drilling
> ...





I'm going to try and work out just how much grounds CUL has in Pilbara, I thought that they had already JV'd everything


----------



## idaho (11 July 2007)

Regarding the T+3 situation with com-sec I have stretched a few trades to the limit and then paid $54 dollars for an early settlement on a sell on the day that a settlement is due on another trade. They didn't like that and put my account on a temporary "sell only" restriction. I actually sold Cullen today at 9 cents to pay for a settlement due tomorrow on FWLO. I rang them to ask for early settlement on CUL, told them happy to pay $54 dollar fee. They said they would check their acct. dept. and get back to me. They rang back and said they didn't approve of their clients requesting early settlement to cover purchases, even with one day's notice. I think it depends a bit on how much money their clients trade with. I'm sure the amounts I trade with don't rate the vip treatment. Bigger players probably get away with covering on settlement date.
  Regarding Cullen's price and volume increase before announcement, and drop after announcement, it is one of the most obvious insider trading episodes I have ever had the displeasure to witness. Unless the impossible occurs, and something is actually done to stop this form of ripping off the shareholders, I have no doubt that we will see any future announcements by Cullen coming before they get to ASX.

           Idaho ( Beautiful country. Too bad about George Bush)


----------



## camaybay (11 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> I think FMG is only interested in CUL's tenament, not the company itself, plus, it only needs to pay up to 20% to CUL if they do find something underground, if there is nothing there, FMG loses nothing bt the money spent on exploration. To me its a good deal to FMG.




I think its a good deal for cullen, costs nothing to find out, good or nothing. If there is fe then FMG make money and does CUL, futher deals would follow


----------



## idaho (11 July 2007)

Regarding my last post I didn't day-trade as such but sometimes when i'm switching stocks if i feel the timing is right i buy before i sell, then the T3 situation allows a carry of more stock than account covers. Cullen gave me a surprise quick 20%, which is the sort of return i've seen vanish quickly many times after announcements, so I didn't have to sell a U stock to cover a switch to another iron ore stock.  I took my 20% and am grateful for it.But i think i'll be back in soon by the look of it. Agree this one has more to come. But we'll see it coming.


----------



## idaho (11 July 2007)

Anyhow, my experience tells me "daytraders" can stretch out their play for three days, but suffer increaseing pressure late day 2 and day 3 they must pay, or sell, or both. So a lot of them that purchased on the run prior to announcement bailed today, especially when the reversal occured. But now Cullen will be carrieing a new batch of them who bought in on today's run. So they'll be playing for three days. It takes 3 down days in a row to shake them all off.


----------



## Fool (12 July 2007)

It is hard to tell an opening price because of the day traders, but to me it looks like it may have reached support and will start to retrace back towards 9c either today or tomorrow.

Are there any strong chartists willing to give their opinion?


----------



## juw177 (12 July 2007)

The depth does look a lot more balanced and I predict it will find some support today.

Fool, chart reading wont do much when there are big spikes in volume and SP like this. The long red candle closing on its low 2 days ago is an obvious sign of reversal. Yesterday closing at a lower low usually means the downtrend has not reversed yet.


----------



## Fool (12 July 2007)

juw177 said:


> The depth does look a lot more balanced and I predict it will find some support today.
> 
> Fool, chart reading wont do much when there are big spikes in volume and SP like this. The long red candle closing on its low 2 days ago is an obvious sign of reversal. Yesterday closing at a lower low usually means the downtrend has not reversed yet.




True..

I should buy some books on charting and read more about it, it does seem useful at times, at least more then reading tea leaves


----------



## Ruprect (12 July 2007)

CUL seems to be finding some good support around the 7.8-8c mark. Unsure yet how this will play for the rest of the day, but on the face of it, day traders look out for the moment.


----------



## spottygoose (12 July 2007)

Article today from Minebox:



> Cullen in second JV with Fortescue Metals Group
> 
> Cullen Resources has signed a Memorandum of Understanding with Fortescue Metals Group, allowing Fortescue to earn up to an 80 percent interest in the iron ore rights on Cullen’s E52/1667 (Snowy Mountain), located approximately 30km southeast of Paraburdoo in the Pilbara Region of Western Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero Sum (12 July 2007)

CUL needs to find support at 7.6 cents to remain bullish in the short term, if the pro's are serious about this stock they won't let it fall too far below this level.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2007)

Zero Sum said:


> CUL needs to find support at 7.6 cents to remain bullish in the short term, if the pro's are serious about this stock they won't let it fall too far below this level.




Hey Zero, just curious why yo pick 7.6c and not say 7.5c, the chart is all over the place, I know 6.4c is definate support, and 7c should also act as support, I would also think that 7.5c-8c will be churning as it took awhile to break through this level previously,

It should hold, but then there are so many traders I have no idea what it will do short term, long term fundamentals are there so I'm not worried


----------



## Zero Sum (12 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Zero, just curious why yo pick 7.6c and not say 7.5c, the chart is all over the place, I know 6.4c is definate support, and 7c should also act as support, I would also think that 7.5c-8c will be churning as it took awhile to break through this level previously,
> 
> It should hold, but then there are so many traders I have no idea what it will do short term, long term fundamentals are there so I'm not worried




Hi YT, I use closing prices to help me identify support and resistance I pay no attention to what happened during the day, only where it closes. 7.6 cents is the price at which it closed on July 2nd then it consolidated for four days before breaking out again. It's the old principle of resistance becoming support once broken. Check out what happened when it broke out on June 27, it found support at 6.2 cents which was the old resistance back in April.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2007)

Zero Sum said:


> Hi YT, I use closing prices to help me identify support and resistance I pay no attention to what happened during the day, only where it closes. 7.6 cents is the price at which it closed on July 2nd then it consolidated for four days before breaking out again. It's the old principle of resistance becoming support once broken. Check out what happened when it broke out on June 27, it found support at 6.2 cents which was the old resistance back in April.




Hey Zero, 

Looks like you were right, I really do have to beef up on m technical analysis/understanding, it makes it alot easier to see whats going on when so many traders are involved


Cheers


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

this is for YT. I'm not sure that tonights SMA chart is giving much of an indication of the future for CUL, nor has it done so in the past. But here it is anyway.


----------



## Gurgler (12 July 2007)

Moses

Sorry to have to say this but some parting of the waters is needed here - the lower portion of the chart is very muddied. What can we make out of the black and blue lines? 

Can you share any insight or interpretation of their movements?


----------



## camaybay (12 July 2007)

Gurgler said:


> Moses
> 
> Sorry to have to say this but some parting of the waters is needed here - the lower portion of the chart is very muddied. What can we make out of the black and blue lines?
> 
> Can you share any insight or interpretation of their movements?




The trend of the three plots is to lower values, not an encouraging sign: and get a new monitor for clarity ( (are you clear Clarrie) roger Murdock)  ref: chop:nuts:s 

DYOR
only a guess


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

Gurgler said:


> Moses
> 
> Sorry to have to say this but some parting of the waters is needed here - the lower portion of the chart is very muddied. What can we make out of the black and blue lines?
> 
> Can you share any insight or interpretation of their movements?



Gurgler,

like I said, there ain't much indication here of anything, or as you said, the water's muddy. Not all stocks (few stocks in fact) show a reliable signal, and this is one of them. I only posted it up because YT asked me too, not because I felt it was useful.

However, to explain...

In essence, the blue line represents the pressure of bids and asks in the market depth queue. This information is a snapshot taken from the depth queue after the market has closed each day.

A ratio of 1 means that there is the same number of shares on the bid side as there is on the ask side.

A ratio of 2 means that there are twice as many shares on the bid side as there are on the ask side

A ratio of 0.5 means that there are twice as many shares on the ask side as there are on the bid side.


The black line is the most interesting line, because it tells us about the so called "smart money", which is an exaggeration as the real smart money stays waiting invisibly on the sidelines. But if we assume that people who buy bigger parcels are even slightly "smarter" than the speculators who buy smaller parcels, then it is their interest that the black line picks up.

The black line compares the buying pressure of the shares (the blue line) to the pressure of the individual buyers in the depth queue. So when the black line increases, it means that the average buyer is prepared to buy more shares than the average sellers is prepared to sell. When the black line goes down, it means the reverse; that the average seller wants to sell more shares than the average buyer is prepare to buy.

When the ratio is one, it means that the buyers and sellers are wanting to trade the same average size parcel. 

In CUL's case, there is some correlation between the blue line and the SP, but no strong signals and precious little predictive information anywhere throughout the entire 4 month cycle.  

Therefore I don't make anything of it, and wouldn't use it to predict anything about CUL's SP.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 July 2007)

Thanks all the same Moses,

Was trying to understand what CUL is doing, I'm in it for the long haul, but I'm fascinated by techincal analysis and all these other things and am trying to beef up here,

Anyway back to my core, fundamentals and they are strong here!


----------



## Gurgler (13 July 2007)

Thanks, Moses and camay-bay - and thanks again to YT - for sharing your knowledge, time and experience.

I'm also in for the medium to long haul so will wait out the probable dip today and perhaps even early next week. Short term traders may keep leaving if there is no immediate return of profits.


----------



## Pat (13 July 2007)

Bids are building on the buy side, I wonder where this will go short term. It looks as though the mid 7's is forming a short term base.


----------



## Sean K (16 July 2007)

kennas said:


> LOL.  Well, it took a couple of extra days, but the 9 ish cent target from that formation has been practically reached. In retrospect those candles with the long tails on lowering volume, marked with a green dot were pretty bullish after the spike. Not text book prep for a break, but pretty good. I'd expect more consolidation now, or soon, after such another large jump, pending significant news. Breaking 8 cents and finishing on the high was very bullish in the scheme of things.



Expected consolidation above what should be support at point of break from last formation (about 7.5c).

Low probability of a turn around now from this latest formation with a harami cross completed on Friday.  Needs a good follow up day today for confirmation of short downtrend reversal. 

Didn't really like the 2 candles after the break with the day trader driven big sell offs, but the follow up is encouraging. Consolidation on falling volume is a good sign reflecting accumulation by longer term players, IMO. 

*Harami Cross*

Pattern: reversal
Reliability: low 

*Identification*
A long red day is followed by a Doji which gaps opposite the trend and is completely engulfed by the real body of the first day. 

*The Psychology*
In a downtrend or within a pullback of an uptrend, a long red day occurs. The next day’s gap up comes as a surprise to the shorts who thought they were sitting on a great position the previous day. The stock closes where it opens to signify a churn day with neither the bulls nor bears showing much force after the opening gap up. Reliability of the bullish Harami Cross is low, so a strong following day is needed for confirmation. 

(holding)


----------



## LetsGoBroncos (16 July 2007)

I came to the same conclusion with the graphs, weakness around the .076-.079 level. Although strangely theres 2 orders at opening quite high above the lowest sell price. I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Pat (16 July 2007)

This morning has seem some agressive buying, 1 mil munched at 8.6 cents. The sellers are reluctant to sell down. The depth on the sell side is very strong which has me confused


----------



## ALFguy (16 July 2007)

Confused too!   Expected a few days consolidation but looks like a buying spree.

Maybe someone knows something?


----------



## Jockstar73 (16 July 2007)

The same kind of trend happened in the 2 days leading up to their last Ann. They should have been consolidating today but these is alot of strength there.


----------



## ongchuan (16 July 2007)

Check out the trend for last two weeks. Monday is always a huge jump then create new high on tuesday but closed almost the same as monday. THen the rest of the week just retrace a bit or consolidate and wait for the next week. Probably can buy on friday when it is lowest then sell on MOnday. Anyone got ideas?


----------



## Pat (16 July 2007)

Jockstar73 said:


> The same kind of trend happened in the 2 days leading up to their last Ann. They should have been consolidating today but these is alot of strength there.






ongchuan said:


> Check out the trend for last two weeks. Monday is always a huge jump then create new high on tuesday but closed almost the same as monday. THen the rest of the week just retrace a bit or consolidate and wait for the next week. Probably can buy on friday when it is lowest then sell on MOnday. Anyone got ideas?



Agree guys, but the depth was a lot stronger on the buy side in he last few weeks. It seems today alot of the buys are offscreen... more insider trading?


----------



## doctorj (16 July 2007)

An interesting theory ongchuan, but twice does a pattern not make.

The sell side always seems quite heavy a couple of ticks away from the action but at the moment its the buy side that's doing the chasing.


----------



## Sean K (16 July 2007)

Jockstar73 said:


> The same kind of trend happened in the 2 days leading up to their last Ann. They should have been consolidating today but these is alot of strength there.



Yep, dito what DrJ said. Let's not jump out of our non ramping coats for the moment.  I stick by the last chart assessment, but am wary of day traders jumping on volume to throw the psychology in the chart out the window. All 'investors' should be after is an EOD close above last all time high EOD close and you should be VERY happy with that. If you're intraday trading, then announce it as such, but don't con newbies into 'investments' if you're pump and dump.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 July 2007)

Regardless of what the chart says and technicals (sorry techies 

Here's my fundamental view, so if your in it for the medium term this should unfold 
*
BTW RHI now $3 = $120m Current EV = $7.60/t Fe!*

*CUL*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
475m
Mkt Cap @ 5c = $25m Current
Mkt Cap @ 10c = $50m Target 1
Mkt Cap @ 15c = $75m Target 2
Mkt Cap @ 20c = $100m Upside

*
Cash*
*$2m* not alot, but nearly all of its projects are funded by JV's so it doesn't need cash


*
Projects*


*
Catho Well* _Iron Ore, 30% Carried, West Pilbara_
*JORC 68Mt@55.4%Fe*
Now CUL's main project is joint ventured to Australian Premium Iron which is jointly owned by AQA and Multi Billion dollar steel mills, they are firming up a large porject in the West Pilbara and are currently doing feasibility studies and although CUL's project is smallish it still represents 1/4th of the total project and as such will get into production, importantly CUL's deposit contains lower impurities and thus is required to blend with the other deposits
AQA/API have very very deep pockets and backed by the US steel Mills, funding and offtake will not be a problem,

*Valuation*
RHI 40m shares @ $2.50 = $100m, its asset 20% of 135Mt@58.5%Fe = Net 15.795Mt Fe, at $100m = EV of $6.33/ Fe t
*
So if we give CUL the same $6.33/ Fe t = 30% 68Mt@55.4%Fe = 11.3Mt's Fe = $71.5m = 15c CUL*

Now the mian points are
1. This was a first pass JORC from 1 of 4 target areas, a look at CUL's ground position suggests some of RHI's Cardo Bore deposit extends into CUL's ground

2. API is backed by AQA and Multi Billion Dollar US Steel Mills who will provide funding and offtake

3. A feasibilty study is underway

4. A comparison to RHI suggest CUl is worth 15c on this asset alone!

*
Wyloo Dome* _Iron Ore, 20% Free Carried, West Pilbara_
This project is in a JV with *FMG*, thats right Fortescue Metals Group, they are beginning exploration for Iron ore this qtr! The project is adjacent to Hamersley's 225Mt@62.1%Fe Metawandy Deposit
HUGE SPEC Appeal!

*
Gun Barrel* _Nickel, 25% Free Carried, W.A._
*BHP* is drilling 7 diamond holes in search of Nickel, the mkt will love the BHP link

*
Iriwn Bore and Mt Tate* _Nickel, 30%-35% Free Carried, W.A._
*IGO* one of the most famous mid cap Nickel players is exploring here for Nickel in a JV, again the mkt will love the IGO link

*
Forrestania* _Nickel, 20% Free Carried, W.A._
*HNR* most who like nickel will be familiar with the HNR story, their directors are famous for discoveries and its very good to see their main project is with CUL, 

*
Gunbarrel* _Gold, 30%-35% Free Carried, W.A._
*Newmount * is exploring for Gold here

*
Duchess* _IOCGU, 30% Free Carried, Mt Isa Qld_
*MEP Minatatour * are exploring for Cu-Au U and IOCGU type structures here although they are mainly working on Tunkilia with HLX


*
Uranium Projects* _Uranium, Some 30% JV's most 100% owned, W.A. S.A. and N.T._
Has about 40 liceneces in W.A. S.A. and N.T., could easily spin these off into a new IPO, I'd say they're worth 2c-4c to the company alone.


*
Summary*

*- The main Iron Ore porject worth 15c
- FMG JV adds 1c spec appeal
- BHP JV adds 2c spec appeal
- Lots of other JV's working hard to make a discovery, adds another 1c appeal
- The Uranium projects are worth 2c-4c in a spin off form

Total Value I see = 15c - 25c*


----------



## juw177 (16 July 2007)

Woah, what is going on today? Are we seeing a repeat of the last spike? ie, buyers in 10's millions come out of nowhere then disappear when the price retraces.


----------



## UPKA (16 July 2007)

this is one strange stock, possibly been played by too many day traders, pumped up the price, then dumped on the same day, and its not the first time this has happened


----------



## doctorj (16 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> this is one strange stock, possibly been played by too many day traders, pumped up the price, then dumped on the same day, and its not the first time this has happened



The lines of stock that are going seem to be too big to be day traders. 4 mill shares at about $380k just went in one lot then.  This type of thing has happened a few times today.  No doubt there are plenty of people day trading it, including me, but that's not what is driving the movements at the moment.


----------



## juw177 (16 July 2007)

Its just hit 10c and looking to close on all time high. Wow. I agree that it is not just day traders. Yes, some of these people might actually be accumulating and holding for longer than 3 days.


----------



## juw177 (17 July 2007)

OK I got out at 0.10 purely because of the past dumping patterns of this stock where a big sell down follows a failure at breaking resistance (which is likely to be 0.105 at this point).


----------



## Duckman#72 (17 July 2007)

chicken said:


> Got a few of these today........




Thanks for nothing Chicken!! 

Must you single handedly destroy every successful trade I enter??

Your Bemax forecasts remain VERY fresh in my mind. Let's not get too carried away hey.

Your ornithological nemesis

Duckman


----------



## Gurgler (17 July 2007)

LOL Duckman!  "ornithological nemesis" -still chuckling

But seriously, although I'm sure the majority of the purchasers of the 30 mill shares traded in the first hour are NOT reading this thread, the sp went down to .095 within minutes of the aforementioned poultry remarks.


----------



## Pat (17 July 2007)

Gurgler said:


> LOL Duckman!  "ornithological nemesis" -still chuckling
> 
> But seriously, although I'm sure the majority of the purchasers of the 30 mill shares traded in the first hour are NOT reading this thread, the sp went down to .095 within minutes of the aforementioned poultry remarks.




Our feathered friend maybe wrong short term but long term I think he can pickem, I value Chickens input regardless of what the SP will do today.
Thanks chicken, your great value  lolololol


----------



## sagitar (18 July 2007)

Some nice buying happening this morning, hence the charge up to 9.7c.

I presume that an announcement (one of potentially many) isn't too far away either, given the sustained interest (accumulation occurring) in this stock over the last couple weeks. 

One to watch!


----------



## chicken (18 July 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Thanks for nothing Chicken!!
> 
> Must you single handedly destroy every successful trade I enter??
> 
> ...




Duckman....must keep my beak shut.....just bought 200000 shares at av. 8.5cents....HC are posting all the time....read what is said...looking good ......by the way BMX for long term buyers are also looking good..I am still holding 100k of BMX as its producing well and longterm will be OK...60year minelife.....:


----------



## doctorj (18 July 2007)

chicken said:


> Duckman....must keep my beak shut.....just bought 200000 shares at av. 8.5cents....HC are posting all the time....read what is said...looking good ......



{sarcasm}I can understand why you're excited - that other place is always the source of reputable, thoughtful analysis.{/sarcasm}


----------



## chicken (18 July 2007)

doctorj said:


> {sarcasm}I can understand why you're excited - that other place is always the source of reputable, thoughtful analysis.{/sarcasm}




Reason....my posts are too scrutinised...and if I post anything get reprimanded too much....that is why...but still watch and read ASF


----------



## Pat (19 July 2007)

What happened then? I go away for a smoke and what do you know! 
I've been watching like a hawk since I first got in at 6.9 cents. This week the buyers test 10 cents, then sell down to 9.5 cents abouts then thats it. Looks as though they are reluctant to sell. any thoughts on this?


----------



## kromey (19 July 2007)

Hi YT i see AQA is in a trading halt do you think anything to do with CUL possible upgrade. Cheers in advance.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 July 2007)

kromey said:


> Hi YT i see AQA is in a trading halt do you think anything to do with CUL possible upgrade. Cheers in advance.




Hi Kromey,

Saw that, but if it was related to CUL you would have thought they would both in trading halts,

I just checked RHI is also in a trading halt,

CUL is holding up really really well, I was almost expecting a huge trader based sell off,

Liek I have said though the fundamentals of this company will shine through, but short term traders will swing this,

I'll keep an eye on AQA to see what the ann could be


----------



## zt3000 (20 July 2007)

Is it possible that "the people in charge" have deliberately left cullen open for trade to help them possibly accumulate more exposure to the relevant announcement of Aqa or RHI ect which may intern have follow through effects for Cul? Thus whilst the others are in a trading halt, they are still able to indirectly trade and take positions?

This would be insider trading wouldn't it?

Discuss


----------



## alanding (20 July 2007)

zt3000 said:


> Is it possible that "the people in charge" have deliberately left cullen open for trade to help them possibly accumulate more exposure to the relevant announcement of Aqa or RHI ect which may intern have follow through effects for Cul? Thus whilst the others are in a trading halt, they are still able to indirectly trade and take positions?
> 
> This would be insider trading wouldn't it?
> 
> Discuss




It is illegal. I don't think "the people in charge" dare to do this. They will be in big big trouble. IMO


----------



## rico01 (20 July 2007)

CUL has just started to move again 6 million traded in the last 5 minutes
 Could break the 10 c any sec now


----------



## SevenFX (20 July 2007)

Frenzy of activity at the 10c mark in the last few 15mins from it's low
of 9.4c most part of the day..

Maybe stong resistance at theis point given failed on last crack.


EDIT: Good Support building at 10c mark with 4.4m SUSTAINED trading there, being total value of  
Price	Volume	             Value	             Number Of Trades	
0.1000	4,408,467	$4,408,467.00	42	
0.1050	4,810,143	$5,050,650.14	54	


Anyone In...?????
SevenFX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 July 2007)

I'm not getting excited as I know how many day traders control this stock, I reckon this maybe a pump and dump, saw it with RMI, now it might be CUL's turn


Traders, at least they create liquidity


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm not getting excited as I know how many day traders control this stock, *I reckon this maybe a pump and dump*, saw it with RMI, now it might be CUL's turn
> 
> 
> Traders, at least they create liquidity




Well there we go, how many sold 3-4m in one hit?

I knew it,

Like I have said, the fundamentals will shine through in the end and all the traders won't be able to stop that


----------



## SevenFX (20 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm not getting excited as I know how many day traders control this stock, I reckon this maybe a pump and dump, saw it with RMI, now it might be CUL's turn




Perhaps YES, much the same as most other young hopeful stocks..



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Traders, at least they create liquidity




No Traders=Slow Market.

And look at RMI now


----------



## imaginator (23 July 2007)

do u think this stock is steady?

good fundamentals like GBG?

hope its not speculators pushing it up


----------



## SevenFX (23 July 2007)

imaginator said:


> do u think this stock is steady?
> 
> good fundamentals like GBG?




Good Question, have you had a look at the fundamentals, they might give you some clues...



imaginator said:


> hope its not speculators pushing it up




I guess Speculators n Trader move all stocks, some more than others...

Strong sustained trading at 11c.

SevenFX


----------



## greenfs (23 July 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Good Question, have you had a look at the fundamentals, they might give you some clues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trend line is very strong with good volume continuing. I suspect that the sp will continue to run higher and that 14cents might not be out of the question before it levels out/takes a breather. Time will tell. 

I am not a holder.


----------



## SevenFX (24 July 2007)

NEWS....Anomalies Tunnel Creek.

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070724/pdf/00741250.pdf

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 July 2007)

See this is what I like to see,

I first picked CUL and told peeps by PM when it was 5c

I took some profits sub 10c,

Today its powering ahead at 12c/12.5c 

Meaning all ASF'ers who bought shortly after my posts 5c-7c should be up close to 100%

Makes me happy when we all make a buck 

CUL is now in auto pilot for me and I will bottom draw my holdings until I see an update re the Iron Ore

Cheers


----------



## eyst (24 July 2007)

I jumped in late and at the worst time at 9c, but held on and still looking at a decent profit - thanks YT


----------



## rico01 (24 July 2007)

A big thanks YT I was in at 7.7c and sold half today at 12c so am more than happy with  it  Here,s to you:dance::bier:


----------



## Pommiegranite (24 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> See this is what I like to see,
> 
> I first picked CUL and told peeps by PM when it was 5c
> 
> ...




Thanks again for highlighting this one YT

I bought CUL due to the JV factor. I believe this has removed a lot of risk from my speccie portfolio.


----------



## motion (24 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> See this is what I like to see,
> 
> I first picked CUL and told peeps by PM when it was 5c
> 
> ...




Yep over the 100% mark... Thanks again for the research YT.....it seems to be moving along... Beers on my...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 July 2007)

Guys your welcome,

I copped alot of flak for my intial research on this, then it rose and the attackers went quiet,

Then I copped a bit of flak for taking some profits at just under 10c, ie I was selling at the peak etc etc

Just feel vindicated today by the strong move is all


----------



## motion (24 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys your welcome,
> 
> I copped alot of flak for my intial research on this, then it rose and the attackers went quiet,
> 
> ...




Yep and so u should.. You have done great work here with your information YT,  and as for the people who giving you flak... I bet they did not jump on so they have lost out, they was I see it is you are in the win win position  =


----------



## ned1 (24 July 2007)

Hi Young Trader

Just want to say a big thank you for your great resarch. My portfolio was just going sideways until I started to read some of your well researched posts. I bought in at 6.6c on CUL and at 3.5c FWL. Since then I have had the wonderful dilemna of deciding when to take my profit.

I bought CUL just after my son was born (1 July), he's our fifth, so I need every bit of profit I can get. 

Cheers YT.


----------



## SevenFX (24 July 2007)

YT.

If this was your find, well done.

Looks like she's really stretching her legs.... 

Very Nice... :

SevenFX


----------



## juw177 (24 July 2007)

Nice announcement and very large gain. Good researching! But surely, a dump will happen by the end of the day as day traders do on announcements. The market depth just looks too suspiciously thick on the buy side and thin on the sell side. It's a good ann but not THAT good.


----------



## woksta (24 July 2007)

Wow...up to 15c.  Thanks YT, got in at 6.8c so up a lazy 120% or so.  Your analysis right on the money again so to speak....


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (24 July 2007)

Am I missing something the only ann I can see is the one at 10 am this morning, is there another?

The climbs huge still expecting news on the IRon ore JV soon too?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 July 2007)

Amazing,

CUL has hit my valuation range today,
I must admit that it did it alot sooner than I thought it would,

It has put on 300% in less than 1 month,

Its obvious there's alot of traders on board, so I'd advise some caution, but my oh my, was this not a great play 




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Regardless of what the chart says and technicals (sorry techies
> 
> Here's my fundamental view, so if your in it for the medium term this should unfold
> *
> ...


----------



## spottygoose (24 July 2007)

Way to go YT - CUL - what a tip! Thanks heaps for your invaluable research, RMI going great guns too! Looks like traders are hopping off one and then on to the other!


----------



## insidertrading (24 July 2007)

Taking profit today after bought in 3 weeks ago at 6.9c
Thank you very much for the research YT 
Will re-enter ASAP


----------



## wllmtrish (24 July 2007)

I'm smiling.
I have been accumulating, buying on dips and now have 300,000 CUL shares at av. 8.1c
These will go into the bottom drawer with my 157,200 shares in AGS.
imho both have a great future as they have joint ventures with Major mining companies.
Lots of blue sky with both of these stocks with company making jv's.
dyor and good luck all holders


----------



## greenfs (24 July 2007)

Congratulations to those that got on board early. 

I would be betting we will see a big drop (3c+) in the sp tomorrow as traders take profits; hopefully for the sake of all investors/ traders I will be proven wrong. 

I am not a holder of this stock and have no interest one way or the other.


----------



## viccam (24 July 2007)

Hi all, I must admit that I got on @ 3.2 (Late last year) and wow what a ride of late.
Good on you YT you gave me confidence to hold on. I think they have some good dirt and good JV's.


----------



## doctorj (25 July 2007)

Any thoughts about CUL being up something like 35% on a day where it released an announcement about a uranium JV with THX, but THX was flat/slightly down.  Volume is also interesting - turnover of CUL was $8m give or take, THX about $200k.

Which leads me to think one of the following:
1) This announcement wasn't driving the volume - today was a continuation of the movement over the last couple of weeks.  One of their other projects is the main driver, or just the whole package.
2) Traders are working CUL and will go where ever the volume is.  THX isn't as attractive.
3) People were watching CUL, saw "Uranium" and clicked buy.
4) People haven't cottoned on to THX yet, but they will shortly.

Broadly put in order of likelihood based on the fact that volume has been, historically, astronomically high for a while now.  In reality, it was probably a combination of 1 & 2 (IMHO atleast).


----------



## Pommiegranite (25 July 2007)

Doc, I personally believe its point 2.

Traders are alll over this. The buy side is us stacked all the way down i.e traders waiting to get their fill at a lower price to sell higher.


----------



## SevenFX (25 July 2007)

SevenFX said:


> YT.
> 
> If this was your find, well done.
> 
> ...




YT I actually thought you started this thread with CUL find, but it seems like it was "Chris1983" that credit should go to.

Where are you Chris, WELL DONE on your find below.



chris1983 said:


> Anyone watching this one?  Cullen have a 50:50 Joint venture with HNR and HNR's market cap is 28 million whereas Cullens is just under 19 million.  Cullen also have some other good projects on the cards.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 July 2007)

Tekman I didn't start the thread, never claimed I did, 

I pm'd everyone to buy it at 5c with a 15c target, it broker out that day on record volume and well the rest is history 

Same with RMI, you can pick from the chart the day I pm'd people


----------



## SevenFX (25 July 2007)

Cool...

Well done anyway for all your Fundermentals n Research....

Just wanted to Praise Chris for starting thread as well.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (25 July 2007)

Its holding up alright today considering the big drop. Question is will it continue its upwards trend now that its hit this level considering we may not get news for a while now.

I think if we get back to back drops in the US people will start getting real nervous.

Not much volume today either. Still trying to decide if ill jump ship or stay on for the ride


----------



## resourcesman (25 July 2007)

You are a genius, YT! Thanks for your research

I bought in a few weeks ago, and topped up on Friday. This has been my best trade so far!


----------



## Pat (25 July 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Its holding up alright today considering the big drop. Question is will it continue its upwards trend now that its hit this level considering we may not get news for a while now.
> 
> I think if we get back to back drops in the US people will start getting real nervous.
> 
> Not much volume today either. Still trying to decide if ill jump ship or stay on for the ride



Agree Kiwi, The Dow got smashed last night, and CUL held, and closed on its daily high. I'm waiting for weakness as I sold at a somewhat lower level than it is today... to  to disclose  Anyway, not to worry... as long as you don't lose $$$ hey?


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2007)

Pat said:


> Agree Kiwi, The Dow got smashed last night, and CUL held, and closed on its daily high. I'm waiting for weakness as I sold at a somewhat lower level than it is today... to  to disclose  Anyway, not to worry... as long as you don't lose $$$ hey?



I took profits pretty early too Pat, but remember, any profit's a good profit. I'm still holding a few though. I was surprised by the strength in CUL yesterday. After such a big gain you often see a gap up and then a sell off with profit takers comming in. In this case, opened down and went up, maybe as you say due to DOW....You would now normally expect some consolidation now, but with a big white candle like that, who knows..


----------



## insidertrading (26 July 2007)

Wow I left the train too early it seems... CUL is still running hard at the moment  arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SevenFX (26 July 2007)

insidertrading said:


> Wow I left the train too early it seems... CUL is still running hard at the moment  arghhhhhhhhhh




IT.

If you like I can sell you my shares.... so don't panic....

Just at a premium of my buy price......:

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## insidertrading (26 July 2007)

SevenFX said:


> IT.
> 
> If you like I can sell you my shares.... so don't panic....
> 
> ...




SevenFX, I'll give you 100% premium for em! Since you bought in at 5c, you can sell em to me at 10c mate


----------



## SevenFX (26 July 2007)

insidertrading said:


> SevenFX, I'll give you 100% premium for em! Since you bought in at 5c, you can sell em to me at 10c mate




Agreed I did, and will sell them to you at 10c, only that parcel I sold back to the market at 14.5c as market was higgest bidder.

Though I do have some at 14c on pullback reentry, which I could sell them at same 100% premium, but you will have to take the LOT.

Are you cashed UP. LOL

SevenFX


----------



## insidertrading (26 July 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Agreed I did, and will sell them to you at 10c, only that parcel I sold back to the market at 14.5c as market was higgest bidder.
> 
> Though I do have some at 14c on pullback reentry, which I could sell them at same 100% premium, but you will have to take the LOT.
> 
> ...




hmpphhhhh 28c, no thx  GL & enjoy the ride all CUL holders!!!!
I wonder if we can get YT to reanalyse this stock now...


----------



## SevenFX (26 July 2007)

insidertrading said:


> hmpphhhhh 28c, no thxQUOTE]
> 
> Don't forget your ASF 10% discount. You may thank me one day.
> 
> ...


----------



## UPKA (26 July 2007)

ok guys, i think thats enuf out of u two, keep it on topic!


----------



## ongchuan (26 July 2007)

This baby is damn good!!! Now I m a bit worried with the taxation for capital gain.....BIG profit but gotta pay BIG CAPITAL GAIN TAX....too bad....


----------



## Pat (26 July 2007)

kennas said:


> You would now normally expect some consolidation now, but with a big white candle like that, who knows..



Not sure what to think now. I expected some consolidation at 10 cents, but not CUL, in a month, it's nearly done 400% . To me the chart looks sweet and scary... Looking for a 45% drop before I think about a re-entry LOL  Ahh well, good luck fellas she's a beauty!


----------



## jtb (26 July 2007)

Pat said:


> Not sure what to think now. I expected some consolidation at 10 cents, but not CUL, in a month, it's nearly done 400% . To me the chart looks sweet and scary... Looking for a 45% drop before I think about a re-entry LOL  Ahh well, good luck fellas she's a beauty!




Don't worry mate, I fell out yesterday thinking that it was a bit hairy.
Today's 'West Australian' had an article regarding the irrational exuberance gripping the specc'y end of the market atm and thats all I can put it down to

The way I figure it, HLX should hit 71c next wednesday using CUL as guide............................


----------



## zt3000 (27 July 2007)

3 Shocking days in a row for the market and Cul still holds up very well

Bit of accumulation going on

I wonder what is in the works .... ???


----------



## jempol (27 July 2007)

Today in red day....CUL still manage ok.
Hmmm no much discount to entry



ALL THE BEST cullen shareholders.. I miss this rocket


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 July 2007)

zt3000 said:


> 3 Shocking days in a row for the market and Cul still holds up very well
> 
> Bit of accumulation going on
> 
> I wonder what is in the works .... ???




I know,

CUL is amazing, why haven't the traders run for the exits?

Who is buying at these levels, I am confused to say the least, something is definately going on here

Watching 

p.s. Not complaining either


----------



## jtb (27 July 2007)

Got to agree YT

Alot braver people than me paying these prices atm.
The chart is crazy on nothing other than some aero anomolies? 

Astounding hit rate for you though!
Whats your avg return atm - 100% a week


----------



## zt3000 (27 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I know,
> 
> CUL is amazing, why haven't the traders run for the exits?
> 
> ...




YT, i think the big test will be monday. If the yanks have a bad day tonight, which i suspect they probably will equal to the fall on previous days trade, not sure if Cul will hold ...

but then again if there is something in the works who knows ...

we all know what happened to NIA with Mr Forrest ....

we can only speculate 

DYOR


----------



## nomore4s (27 July 2007)

zt3000 said:


> YT, i think the big test will be monday. If the yanks have a bad day tonight, which i suspect they probably will equal to the fall on previous days trade, not sure if Cul will hold ...
> 
> but then again if there is something in the works who knows ...
> 
> ...




lol, zt3000 if the US has another fall tonight equal to last night I don't think any stocks will be able to hold, it will be pretty ugly across the board, but I think we will see some sort of bounce tonight (famous last words), it's next weeks trading overseas that will be important imo.


----------



## SevenFX (28 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> but I think we will see some sort of bounce tonight (famous last words), it's next weeks trading overseas that will be important imo.




Looks like another bearish day from the DOW falling further 208pts, so expect the XJO to gap down further Monday Morning.

Lets hope next week is not weak...

So be it, if it is as one door closes, another opens.

SevenFX


----------



## wllmtrish (30 July 2007)

Plenty of interest today in CUL even tho' its a down day. There must be good news close to hand as the buyers are on the large side.


----------



## SevenFX (30 July 2007)

wllmtrish said:


> Plenty of interest today in CUL even tho' its a down day. There must be good news close to hand as the buyers are on the large side.




Not necessarly, as traders could be working this, also buyers may see this going further as see CUL's low of 15c as a buying op.


----------



## tibby (31 July 2007)

Quarterly out.........
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070731/pdf/313qrb3m6qmm30.pdf

www.cullenresources.com.au


----------



## Pat (31 July 2007)

tibby said:


> Quarterly out.........
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070731/pdf/313qrb3m6qmm30.pdf
> 
> www.cullenresources.com.au



Don't think the market cares for the ann too much, buyers seem tired today and a weak close at hand. Could be a re-entry sooner than later.


----------



## Wilson! (31 July 2007)

I posted this elsewhere. 

----------------

Boys and girls

The way I see it, is we are all here to make $, and I also need to get this post off before my wife really gets annoyed!!

I don't ramp up or down, I just post what I think. I pester downrampers though as they thieve from the inexperienced I feel and that was blatant again today but i'm sure people saw through it

The next few days will show whether the balance of traders vs investors drives the sp up or down - I say up

For those who couldn't be bothered reading the announcement - it was really good. 

If you wanted a "massive increase in resource" statement, then this wasn't for you, and you were a dumbrse if you expected otherwise, as every man and his dog stated it was the quarterly.

Now, I see it holding at this level if some of the shoortsighted traders exit, and investors/instos take up their shares equally. 

If enough of the important people we want onboard read the ann today and tonight, I think we'll see CUL go over 20c in the next week based on the last quarter results, prospects they "Briefly" outlined and cashflow, and then of course the threat of more to come and being left out when it happens. 

They have 1.8m in the bank and only 250k per quarter burn so doing fine

They have JVs with many of the big guys, many of which could be company makers - imagine if just one, or several did so - very likely, and what would that put the sp at? 

At the close people were given the chance to sell it down big time, but it dodn't, it touched on 16c then was bought to 16.5c at the close. 

Many, many orders went through today and yesterday at over 400,000 units on single orders. 

We all make our own decisions, and mine is made to hold and reap the benefits. 

As meerkat said, companies don't give away the big struff in quarterlies. 

More to come, and bigger and better? Hmmmm, methinks so...

Cheers,
Wilson!


----------



## Boyou (31 July 2007)

Well said Wilson! Here Here!!

I hold a few Cullen's..I have faith in the future of their Prospects.

Now go and do the dishes before the wife grabs you by the ear!


----------



## Pat (1 August 2007)

Pat said:


> Looking for a 45% drop before I think about a re-entry LOL



Looks like that time maybe here. I was a little surprised to see CUL drop so hard considering it gained in the past few days. Waiting on the sidelines, all this selling has me sitting on the fence. Anyone's thoughts on support at this stage? 10 cents I guess, then maybe 7 cents?


----------



## daggs (1 August 2007)

I hope not. I sold all my holdings today, but couldn't resist buying some CUL at .13 this arvo.
Thought the drop excessive for a company with so much potential.
Tommorow may see me but hopefully I will be.


----------



## jtb (1 August 2007)

Pat said:


> Looks like that time maybe here. I was a little surprised to see CUL drop so hard considering it gained in the past few days. Waiting on the sidelines, all this selling has me sitting on the fence. Anyone's thoughts on support at this stage? 10 cents I guess, then maybe 7 cents?




I thought that 10c would have been tested well before today??

Amazed to see it hold like it has - Plenty of opportunity to take profits considering the recent warning signs.

Unreal


----------



## daggs (2 August 2007)

Sold @ .145
Markets too volatile for this beginner.
I am probably out too early but I'm happy with 15% for an overnight trade


----------



## tibby (2 August 2007)

cullen in pre-open...announcement out............
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070802/pdf/313shn5nn3l9r4.pdf


----------



## Pat (2 August 2007)

jtb said:


> I thought that 10c would have been tested well before today??
> 
> Amazed to see it hold like it has - Plenty of opportunity to take profits considering the recent warning signs.
> 
> Unreal



Do you mean held above 10 cents well? It's been beaten badly from highs of 19 cents, went up just as fast though. I don't think we will see 10 cents, seems to be bouncing at 12 cents or so. No one wants to sell any lower? Sitting waiting watching.


----------



## jtb (2 August 2007)

No mate I thought it would sitting around 10-12c.

@ 19c we're talking 100mil market cap' and the best comparison stock I can think of would be HLX (varied interests, lots of dirt, near term Fe results, similiar cash situation, same JV partners etc).
So if we can call apples. apples- HLX should run to $1 before settling @ 60c (go HLX)

The only 'apparent' change for CUL (accept for YT's input) is an announcement on an aero' anomoly? 
For a run from 5c to 19c...................

Still a bit hot for me, I want to see where it settles.


----------



## ongchuan (2 August 2007)

Have anyone gone through the report regarding this option to purchase the gold tenements in South Coolgardie? It wasnt mentioned at all in the Quarterly report last two days. I think it is new project in CUL. Anyone think this is good acquirement of CUL? Any thought on this extra projects?? Are we expecting some other JVs besides these ongoing JVs??


----------



## doctorj (7 August 2007)

Anyone else curious why 4 directors would exercise all their options on the same day months early?  CUL needed the cash for something?  A rights issue on the way?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 August 2007)

doctorj said:


> Anyone else curious why 4 directors would exercise all their options on the same day months early?  CUL needed the cash for something?  A rights issue on the way?




Well I notice that some exercised and then sold shares on mkt, opportunistic trading? who knows,

I don't think they need the cash for anything just yet as JV's are funding the projects, but thats just my thoughts


----------



## jtb (7 August 2007)

doctorj said:


> Anyone else curious why 4 directors would exercise all their options on the same day months early?  CUL needed the cash for something?  A rights issue on the way?




The appendix 3B on the 3rd Aug' stated conversion of i) 6,000,0000 & ii) 500,000 (max allowable ?) unlisted options for *working capita*l.

So I assume there the same 6 mil'

The good Dr may have needed some spare change and just decided to keep the 2 million 4c options still up his sleeve?


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 August 2007)

Anyone willing to guess at a support level? This has fallen hard over the past couple of days. Hopefully it won't drop below 8c.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (14 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Anyone willing to guess at a support level? This has fallen hard over the past couple of days. Hopefully it won't drop below 8c.




I've been on the sideline watching CUL over the last 6 weeks and haven't been able to read this one well enough to be confident to jump in .... it has amazed me in its SP movement and the volumes traded. I guess things are starting to settle down with CUL now and it seems to be coming back to earth on lower than previous volumes. However, I haven't been able to read this stock with any great confidence to date so i wouldn't be surprised to see it do the exact opposite to my thinking .......lol. 
Seem to be a few stocks that i'm holding that are difficult to understand SP movement atm including FNT & RAU.....however, i'm in for the long haul


----------



## jtb (14 August 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Anyone willing to guess at a support level? This has fallen hard over the past couple of days. Hopefully it won't drop below 8c.




Yeah you'd hope 8c holds or 6c looks to be next
I hope 8 holds because it makes my HLX look good


----------



## INORE (17 August 2007)

Looking at todays chart for CUL...does anyone else feel it may be at the start of a sideways trend? or is it too early to call?


----------



## INORE (23 August 2007)

Thought i'd try and get some goss from cullen and just received a reply from  MD of Cullen....waiting for:

-BHP JV nickel drill results and

-Catho Well iron ore drill results....



Hi xxxx,

As reported in our last Quarterly, there is assay data for drilling at Gunbarrel (nickel) with BHP Billiton  pending , and at the end of the Quarter drilling was on-going at the northern extension of the Catho well iron ore deposit as we also reported. Assay data is also awaited from that drilling programme.

When those results will be available I don’t know unfortunately, but if there are significant then they would then be released to the market.

Thank you for your interest and good luck with your investments.

Regards

Chris Ringrose
Managing Director, Cullen Resources Limited


----------



## Boyou (23 August 2007)

Thanks for ferreting out the info.

I guess what he is saying is that we should "Wait and See"
    Hard to do when the market has corrected AND also Re-Rated some of our hopefuls!

Just have to remind ourselves that NOTHING has really changed ..except the market.I have gone back over this whole thread and reminded myself of the potential this company has...

Worked wonders for me!

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## sagitar (25 August 2007)

Inore, great post and many thanks for the update. I hope you didn't mind, I posted your info on another thread. 
cheers
Sagitar


----------



## SevenFX (27 August 2007)

CUL out of the box this morning.... UP 16% 

Now just has to break the usual round 10c-11c mark

SevenFX


----------



## Jockstar73 (27 August 2007)

It would look to me like there could be some news on the way. But that's just my own opinion of course.


----------



## SevenFX (27 August 2007)

Late morning and CUL seems to holding strong channeling in a range.

Maybe a good base to take out the resistance at the 10-11c mark.

SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (27 August 2007)

OK, so someone took the first bite at 10.5c, looking better btm.

So some sustained trading here and those lows may soon be forgotton.

However in these uncertain times, who knows what the new day will bring.. 

SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (27 August 2007)

Anyone else in on this or just me ...???

489,119 just went through at 10.5c totalling $51k...

Looking like a strong Close as buyers move in at 10c mark....

SevenFX


----------



## Deadcat (27 August 2007)

Hi SevenFX, I have been in and out of this one.  Got in last week at .086 so happy with close at 10.5.  Will see how we go, hopefully announcement soon, would love to see this up around 15c again


----------



## wllmtrish (27 August 2007)

Hi SevenFX. I am watching with a smile as my paper loss becomes a paper profit when CUL hits 11.5c.
Starting to look strong and news is suppose to be soon.
dyor I hold AGS CUL EMR


----------



## SevenFX (27 August 2007)

Yes was a good finish for CUL, and have been here b4 on it's last run up prior to correction, but thats the way it goes.

Massive volume at 10c with over 7.8mil (so good support) and good trading of 1.1m at 10.5c out of the total 18.2mil traded today.

Hopefully no market pressure from global markets tommorow, though long term holders won't be influenced by this...

Now we play the waiting game... 

SevenFX


----------



## INORE (27 August 2007)

wllmtrish said:


> Hi SevenFX. I am watching with a smile as my paper loss becomes a paper profit when CUL hits 11.5c.
> Starting to look strong and news is suppose to be soon.
> dyor I hold AGS CUL EMR




Hi W....do you know the news is going to be out soon?  Have you had any contact with the company to verify this.....would be handy to know if you could clarify this....cheers


----------



## chicken (30 August 2007)

Got back into Cullen at 9.5cents today.....for the next run up to 9.6 cents...might have to wait a little...but news should be out in September re JVs...


----------



## chicken (1 September 2007)

chicken said:


> Got back into Cullen at 9.5cents today.....for the next run up to 9.6 cents...might have to wait a little...but news should be out in September re JVs...




It should read 17cents not 9.6cents....someone altered that to read 9.6c...the value of their JVs are about 25c to 30cents


----------



## jtb (2 September 2007)

chicken said:


> It should read 17cents not 9.6cents....someone altered that to read 9.6c...the value of their JVs are about 25c to 30cents




 9.6c does look pretty funny.

CUL had a mention in our Sunday Times today regarding utilising flora in their mineral analysis techniques.
There was an old indigenous dude I knew that could find wicked Jasper purely by looking for specific plants (and it just looks like gravel until you break it open).

Gotta be a damn site cheaper than a drill rig.


----------



## SevenFX (4 September 2007)

CUL News OUT...

Wonganoo Project Joint Venture.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070904/pdf/314cgvlht39mcd.pdf

Reopen at 11.09am

SevenFX


----------



## INORE (4 September 2007)

CUL just announced new JV with BHP for nickel exploration in the goldfields which is near their existing BHP JV.  Interesting if this will co-incide with the assay data that is due out on the drilling at Gunbarrel (nickel)....perhaps a positive result has given the green light to BHP to add this JV???


----------



## SevenFX (4 September 2007)

Just the sorta news to make CUL SP turn on a dime...

http://www.cullenresources.com.au/Gunbarrel_Tenement_Interests.pdf

UP 12% and hopefully take it back to it's highs with few more anns

SevenFX


----------



## tigerboi (16 September 2007)

anyone still interested in CUL,think it has good potential with its jvs,annual report is due on 18th,seems to need anns.to get it rolling once again.whats the thoughts on this stock?


----------



## ongchuan (16 September 2007)

Waiting for reentry at 6-7 cents level if possible. Long term is great hold. Currently it looks like gonna trade sideway for some time before the next great news come out...


----------



## kpas (17 September 2007)

ongchuan said:


> Waiting for reentry at 6-7 cents level if possible. Long term is great hold. Currently it looks like gonna trade sideway for some time before the next great news come out...





Yeah same here, waiting for re-entry at 6 or 7c, I am reluctant to pay current prices based on how the stock generally trades, it gets sold down to the 6c region and then spikes up rather quickly.

Still a good long term hold at this price, especially with the number of JV's they have setup.


----------



## juw177 (17 September 2007)

ongchuan said:


> Waiting for reentry at 6-7 cents level if possible. Long term is great hold. Currently it looks like gonna trade sideway for some time before the next great news come out...




6-7c? Have you even looked at the chart yet? Good luck getting that entry. Perhaps if you keep downramping the stock haha.


----------



## kpas (17 September 2007)

juw177 said:


> 6-7c? Have you even looked at the chart yet? Good luck getting that entry. Perhaps if you keep downramping the stock haha.




I would agree, but having traded this stock multiple times from this range already, and each time expecting it to go hard on breakout - I wouldn't say it won't drop again.

You can't really predict anything in this sort of market climate anyway, all of a sudden we could have another market downturn and stocks that otherwise would be happily traded at 2 or 3x, are being sold down on $500 parcels.


----------



## tibby (17 September 2007)

kpas said:


> Yeah same here, waiting for re-entry at 6 or 7c, I am reluctant to pay current prices based on how the stock generally trades, it gets sold down to the 6c region and then spikes up rather quickly.
> 
> Still a good long term hold at this price, especially with the number of JV's they have setup.




Yeah mate I think you might be looking at the wrong stock.....no 6c bounces on CUL, a good price may be around mid 8c's....... If it is a long term hold does it really matter if you pay 8.5 c or the current low 9's????


----------



## kpas (17 September 2007)

tibby said:


> Yeah mate I think you might be looking at the wrong stock.....no 6c bounces on CUL, a good price may be around mid 8c's....... If it is a long term hold does it really matter if you pay 8.5 c or the current low 9's????




Of course it doesn't matter, but I aint going to pay 9c if I think it's going to drop to 8c or lower am I ? You would be crazy to do so because its a huge difference in terms of short term profits.

4 95,679 0.090 
2 43,377 0.088 
3 563,926 0.087 
5 290,000 0.086 
8 362,117 0.085 
1 150,000 0.084 
1 200,000 0.083 
2 60,000 0.082 
3 401,000 0.081 
10 1,162,500 0.080 

that's the current buy side, I am not an expert but my opinion would be that  there is sweet fark all support there when you factor that this stock has done 150m previously in a single day of trade.

Could easily get sold down to 8c or lower by 1 person dumping their stock.

Why are you pushing this so hard anyway?


----------



## tibby (17 September 2007)

kpas said:


> Of course it doesn't matter, but I aint going to pay 9c if I think it's going to drop to 8c or lower am I ? You would be crazy to do so because its a huge difference in terms of short term profits.
> 
> 4 95,679 0.090
> 2 43,377 0.088
> ...




Pushing so hard?? Mate I dont give a stuff what you do, dont see your 6-7c bounces that you have seen and are waiting for. Who knows if you will be able to buy in at those prices but if you are able to then power to you.....


----------



## kpas (17 September 2007)

tibby said:


> Pushing so hard?? Mate I dont give a stuff what you do, dont see your 6-7c bounces that you have seen and are waiting for. Who knows if you will be able to buy in at those prices but if you are able to then power to you.....




The stock may not close at 6/7c, but it's definitely seen that price in the last little period. I think it's got support at 6c as there is where most people bought in when there was huge volume being traded.

Anyway, my point was there are many other stocks that aren't trading sideways - why put money into this one while its sitting stagnent ?


----------



## tigerboi (17 September 2007)

good luck getting back in at 6-7 cents,since that price they have announced a 2nd jv with bhp,expect news from wyloo dome,catho well iron ore projects soon also gun barrel jv with bhp drill reports,they have been rated here by a good judge of stock at 0.25 cents,so i think the price as is now is a bargain,with jvs with bhp(2)& fmg hard not to see its price heading north.


----------



## kpas (17 September 2007)

tigerboi said:


> good luck getting back in at 6-7 cents,since that price they have announced a 2nd jv with bhp,expect news from wyloo dome,catho well iron ore projects soon also gun barrel jv with bhp drill reports,they have been rated here by a good judge of stock at 0.25 cents,so i think the price as is now is a bargain,with jvs with bhp(2)& fmg hard not to see its price heading north.




I think you are missing my point - I agree with you that CUL is a good stock and its good long term, but it's moving sideways at the moment, so I am reluctant to buy it now.

I could have bought CUL this morning or I could have bought CNF, I chose CNF because it looks like its going to break out.

Which it has.

I'll re-enter CUL, but I aint doing it at this price.

Anyway, I am sick of re-itterating the same **** over and over. Each to their own.

Cheers


----------



## kpas (17 September 2007)

kpas said:


> I think you are missing my point - I agree with you that CUL is a good stock and its good long term, but it's moving sideways at the moment, so I am reluctant to buy it now.
> 
> I could have bought CUL this morning or I could have bought CNF, I chose CNF because it looks like its going to break out.
> 
> ...




Okay, I'll stand corrected - I could not have guessed that they would announce yet another bloody JV today.

These guys are crazy with JVs.


----------



## juw177 (17 September 2007)

kpas, what JV today?

And good to see you did well on CNF and whatever else stocks you get off YT, but you should make your own observations too before writing off a stock that has moved sideways for a week and suggesting an unrealistic entry price. If it is moving sideways, why would it move to 6c? That's not very sideways to me.

A more reaonsable plan will be to enter when it breaks out of 10c dont you think?


----------



## tigerboi (17 September 2007)

gave you the tip mate 8jvs etc,news any moment still can get in for a good price,isnt it good when you bring off a coup like that one!


----------



## jtb (17 September 2007)

Nice looking ann' too I thought- excellent images and graphics.
Just what the public like to see

Made me a bit toe'y actually- wide open skies and no one for miles.

(raining again - and cooped up in the house with kids)


----------



## tigerboi (17 September 2007)

yeah the ferrari of anns',very slick presentation for a small company,see what the annual report says tomorrow as well,all north from here,still lots of value there.


----------



## sagitar (22 September 2007)

Buyer interest is definitely returning to CUL, given the relatively large buys that went through and subsequent rise in volume over the last couple days. Anyone watching!?!  Maybe a juicy announcement or two on there way?  Finger's crossed.


----------



## jtb (22 September 2007)

sagitar said:


> Buyer interest is definitely returning to CUL, given the relatively large buys that went through and subsequent rise in volume over the last couple days. Anyone watching!?!  Maybe a juicy announcement or two on there way?  Finger's crossed.




Hey Sag' yeah I noticed that on Friday too.

API PFS is due out this month, so with a bit of luck it'll be this week

I posted the following a while ago on the HLX thread.
Keep an out for any mention of Kumina creek as you may have somewhere to put you CUL profits

Can anybody help me out in regard to my previous post concerning our new significant shareholder?
Have finally got my ASX link to function again today and after discovering that my #6 CUL shareholder is actually now the #1 CUL shareholder bar this difference-

Wythenshawe #6 CUL holder 2003/4
Wynthenshaw #1 CUL present



Have read all the CUL announcements from 2003 to try and find a 'ceasing to be significant shareholder' notice or similiar and didn't find anything, so I guess its one and the same company?

Anyhoo - considering the # of shares that CUL's executive director Mr Graham Hamilton holds, then HE is Wynthenshaw P/Ltd

So getting around to my HLX related point.

Crunching some numbers today in relation to the fellow API JV peers Red Hill Iron and Cullen Resources I see that HLX is getting very little love atm.

Hoping not to breach any YT copyright-

RHI
40 Million shares @ $2.30 = 92 mil MC
20% of 130MT @ 58.5% Fe = 15.79MT of Fe
EV = $5.82 Fe/T

CUL
475 M shares @ 10.5c = 49.8 mil MC
30% of 68MT @ 56% Fe = 11.4 MT of Fe
EV = $4.37 Fe/T *

*Considering RHI's cash position I think a $1.50 premium is fair enough

Now if we only look @ HLX's 'Kumina Creek' target and the conservatively stated >100 MT @ between 57% and 60% Fe.

HLX
114 M shares @ 21.5c = 24.5 mil MC
30% of 100MT @ 57% Fe = 17.1 MT of Fe
EV = $1.43 Fe/T

If we were to use CUL's implied value per ton then we arrive @ $74,727,000 or 65c per share.

In regard to the Au, if we halve someone like NAV's MC than

Conservatively its gotta be worth another 8 - 10c (as per our friends A1)

Reading between the lines after Mr CUL's recent 9,000,000 FPO gobble. I'm wondering if the API PFS due this quarter will contain the 'Kumina Creek' JORC of at least the dimensions used in my calc?


----------



## tigerboi (24 September 2007)

my guess is after researching wythenshaws history(just google) is they have increased their stake in the company,the connection i see is through red hill iron,which cullen has a jv with.it has started to get confusing by having 8 jv partners of 10 projects,myself i am hoping to hear some news about cullens new uranium tenements which is upto 26 now,i believe the quarterly activity report is coming out this week,hoping this post is ok this time/


----------



## tigerboi (29 September 2007)

cullen have updated their website containing news of newly granted tenements,jv partners reports,drilling,photos,new leases in w.a.,n.t.


----------



## sagitar (1 October 2007)

Hi Tigerboi, don't know if you saw the Annual Report, was out on Friday.  Great overview although a lot to take in given the number of projects they have going.


----------



## tigerboi (1 October 2007)

sagitar said:


> Hi Tigerboi, don't know if you saw the Annual Report, was out on Friday.  Great overview although a lot to take in given the number of projects they have going.




yeah sure did if you go to your other site you will see i posted info including newly released tenement licence numbers before the company did,dont forget the hannans reward jv news is due any moment.volume is there keep a look out for jv anns.


----------



## sagitar (1 October 2007)

I saw it, thanks.  Yep I've got my eyes peeled for any ann that may come our way...can't be long now. In fact I'd say several are already overdue


----------



## tigerboi (1 October 2007)

sagitar said:


> I saw it, thanks.  Yep I've got my eyes peeled for any ann that may come our way...can't be long now. In fact I'd say several are already overdue




yep,have a look at the inp party as well it will go right off tomorrow with everyone back from holiday...


----------



## sagitar (2 October 2007)

Well, there's certainly some lucky holders in that camp.  Wouldn't mind seeing CUL doing the same thing.


----------



## INORE (3 October 2007)

well i'm back into (aka taking a punt) CUL today for a couple of reasons, the main one, which may come back to bite me, is because CUL havent had any real proj updates since July i think.


----------



## INORE (16 October 2007)

Theres still a news drought at CUL  allthough the SP has spiked a little over the past hour so hopefully something in the pipeline...


----------



## Bullion (16 October 2007)

Not sure what happened there this afternoon but CUL closed at .99cents 

Can't complaing I guess but surely something is up?


----------



## JJKools (16 October 2007)

Volume Up and SP tracks up almost 14%...News must be coming, and hopefully with all there diverse projects and JV's we will see a steady stream of good announcments that will retest previous highs of 19c. Lots of potential in CUL.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Bullion (19 October 2007)

Good Ann out today, trading at 10.5c now that it is open. Hopefully this starts a bit of a comeback for CUL


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (19 October 2007)

They just said the magic word..... IRON ! 
watch is go up 300% :

Realistically these guys have more potential than IRM which has rock chip samples, CUL have 30% of 100's of MT of channel iron ore deposit thats the DSO stuff.


----------



## daaussie (19 October 2007)

very nice run today. yesterday CUL was 9 cents, today went to 14.5 cents with 55 million stock purchased.
Seems that they have a little assistance from the $50 stock FMG. FMG holds rights to some land next to them, and a railway. 
Given that FMG holds land and is valued at $50, what does this mean for a stock worth .145

I think 300% is a gross underestimation. This agreement may well see CUL deliver a very good captial growth over the next 12 months in my humble opinion.

IRON is hot these days, and CUL will be soon too!


----------



## Pommiegranite (19 October 2007)

daaussie said:


> very nice run today. yesterday CUL was 9 cents, today went to 14.5 cents with 55 million stock purchased.
> Seems that they have a little assistance from the $50 stock FMG. FMG holds rights to some land next to them, and a railway.
> Given that FMG holds land and is valued at $50, what does this mean for a stock worth .145
> 
> ...




daaussie..some good points there...but please lets talk market caps and not share prices when comparing 2 stocks; because my uncle Bert, wants to sell me a share in his vegetable patch for $200.

I said to him "No way is your vegetable patch is worth 4 x FMG". 

Catch my drift? 


As for CUL...this stock really does amaze me. We saw its strength in July when it kept on running on little news (and came back down!). However, there seems to be a lot more to its run this time. I would expect it to consolidate any gains that it makes from here based on today's announcement.


----------



## hangseng (19 October 2007)

daaussie said:


> very nice run today. yesterday CUL was 9 cents, today went to 14.5 cents with 55 million stock purchased.
> Seems that they have a little assistance from the $50 stock FMG. FMG holds rights to some land next to them, and a railway.
> Given that FMG holds land and is valued at $50, what does this mean for a stock worth .145
> 
> ...




CUL is clearly undervalued and with such a low market cap and resource potential in iron ore I would expect this to go a long way further.

Nearology to FMG is more than just that, this resource is exceptional and the market will recognise it for what it is. I predict a huge re-rating for CUL now and was only too happy to enter when it hit the low 9's after researching all I could, the announcement caught me by surprise but a pleasant one it was. I will not be selling this stock for some time yet, the potential upside is quite significant.


----------



## YELNATS (19 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> Nearology to FMG is more than just that, this resource is exceptional and the market will recognise it for what it is.




You know, just maybe the market price of FMG would be expected to benefit for its nearology to CUL. LOL


----------



## countryboy (19 October 2007)

so 30 million of Direct Shipping Ore (DSO) hermatite is worth 0.14cents(30% of 100 million) according to the market hmmm


----------



## coppo (20 October 2007)

Guys,
Pardon my ignorance, as I am pretty much a newbie. Am holding this stock and loved the run yesterday. But with the USA market diving on Friday, do you think it will have an effect on CUL on Monday?
Or is there still room for onwards and upwards?


----------



## hangseng (20 October 2007)

coppo said:


> Guys,
> Pardon my ignorance, as I am pretty much a newbie. Am holding this stock and loved the run yesterday. But with the USA market diving on Friday, do you think it will have an effect on CUL on Monday?
> Or is there still room for onwards and upwards?




Onwards and upwards, IMO.

CUL will be a safe haven and even if it did go down I will be buying all possibly can as will the ones who bought so much yesterday. Clearly CUL is going to increase exponentially with the Fe resource it is onto.

And I haven't even included any of the other excellent exposures CUL has.

This will be a good news story this year for sure.


----------



## tigerboi (20 October 2007)

daaussie said:


> very nice run today. yesterday CUL was 9 cents, today went to 14.5 cents with 55 million stock purchased.
> Seems that they have a little assistance from the $50 stock FMG. FMG holds rights to some land next to them, and a railway.
> Given that FMG holds land and is valued at $50, what does this mean for a stock worth .145
> 
> ...




cullen & fmg have 2 iron ore jv's at wyloo & paraburdoo,nearby inferred resource for hamersly of 225mt at 62.1% fe,go to cullens website look at the iron ore projects.


----------



## Pommiegranite (20 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> Onwards and upwards, IMO.
> 
> CUL will be a safe haven and even if it did go down I will be buying all possibly can as will the ones who bought so much yesterday. Clearly CUL is going to increase exponentially with the Fe resource it is onto.
> 
> ...




Hangseng..I've got to agree with you on this (ps...good call on Mundo..I was wrong..you were right)

Yesterday was the first day of the CUL breakout. Don't breakouts usually last more than a couple of days? (I stand to be corrected by chartists). The chart would look really wacky if it fell on monday!! (Would appreciate as chart/analysis if anyone would oblige please?)

Doensn't it usually take a couple of days to get the trading in full swing?
Also, investors will have taken note and should be on board on Monday.

For those who were in CUL around July, I'm sure you all remember how resilient CUL was, with so many people calling the top to early.

Yep..I agree with you HS...that on Monday CUL would be seen as a safe haven. Such a well connected stock should be holding its weight like some of the bigger boys which CUL is connected to. I expect the usual 10-11 selldown followed by big buys late in the day (based on what happened on Friday)

I revisted the recent presentation and am very impressed by the number of exploration permits that CUL has in the pipeline which we should here about over the upcoming months.


----------



## hangseng (20 October 2007)

Cheers Pommiegranite.

I don't make any call lightly and have waited sometime to research and confirm my thoughts on CUL.  I regard CUL as a high quality low market cap stock with excellent resource exposures, all of the ingredients required for a stock to perform well this stock presents.

MUN was an easy call as was GBG and although slow to come on, AAR will be and not far away either.

My top speccie call for multi-bag returns in 2009 is TNC, now there is a long range one for you just don't look for short term gains in 07 it is a long term holder. Remember this post.

For now enjoy CUL


----------



## tigerboi (22 October 2007)

has anyone had a good look at cullen today?on such a red day the buyers are strong for this as bhp's 1/4ly is due tomorrow with news on the nickel assays out of gunbarrel,thoughts anyone???


----------



## greenfs (23 October 2007)

Beautiful numbers this morning for all CUL holders of which I am not [as extracted from Commsec]    

Code Bid Offer Last Change* Open High Low Volume News 
CUL 0.145 0.150 0.150 +0.020 0.140 0.155 0.140 10,687,313   

Market BUY Depth 
Number Quantity   Price 
19       2,317,728  0.145 
27       2,303,728  0.140 
16       1,322,466  0.135 
28       5,131,913  0.130 
16       1,554,000  0.125


----------



## tigerboi (23 October 2007)

i am surprised there hasnt been anymore posts on cullen res,solid as all day with a good finish at 0.150,plenty more reports to come up to the 1st of nov,also there is an expectation in cullens 1/4ly report of big news possibly more joint ventures,like to hear what young trader has to say about the re-rating of cullen by the market...


----------



## BUY&SELL (23 October 2007)

tigerboi said:


> i am surprised there hasnt been anymore posts on cullen res,solid as all day with a good finish at 0.150,plenty more reports to come up to the 1st of nov,also there is an expectation in cullens 1/4ly report of big news possibly more joint ventures,like to hear what young trader has to say about the re-rating of cullen by the market...




I did PM young trader on the weekend for his thoughts on a re-rating of CUL. Fingers crossed he will be in touch.


----------



## daaussie (24 October 2007)

So yesterday, the high was 15.5, anyone see that large order of over 2 million shares yesterday at 14.5 cents, midday? it knocked it out, and then it just went straight through 15 again. Surely that sort of investor would have reason to buy and this kind of stock could rise to over 20 cents in the short term?

I am glad I am a holder of this stock, particularly given the dow jones went up 100 points overnight


----------



## coppo (24 October 2007)

Agree there daaussie.
Glad I held this one. Grab a few more as well. Think the next week will be very nice.


----------



## tigerboi (24 October 2007)

daaussie said:


> So yesterday, the high was 15.5, anyone see that large order of over 2 million shares yesterday at 14.5 cents, midday? it knocked it out, and then it just went straight through 15 again. Surely that sort of investor would have reason to buy and this kind of stock could rise to over 20 cents in the short term?
> 
> I am glad I am a holder of this stock, particularly given the dow jones went up 100 points overnight




Monday 1m buys at,0.120,0.125 x2,then the 0.125 went in at 0.130.I got in trouble once for giving a price target on cullen which will prove to be correct,holders should refrain from selling as there is new reports on the way,cullen have 26 uranium tenements without partners as yet so I am excited just waiting for this report to come through,YT where is ya mate???


----------



## countryboy (24 October 2007)

finished the day at around 13c...taking a breather or did the CPI figures knock the wind out of the sails of punters. great run last few days.


----------



## YELNATS (24 October 2007)

countryboy said:


> finished the day at around 13c...taking a breather or did the CPI figures knock the wind out of the sails of punters. great run last few days.




The afternoon sell-off gave me an opportunity to get in at 13c. This is first time I've held and based on reports and research am optimistic about CUL's medium-long term prospects.


----------



## monty4421 (26 October 2007)

Two $million orders around 2.30pm filled. This can only be a good sign. CUL been a little flat over the past few days.  Lets hope those good announcements are coming soon.


----------



## OK2 (30 October 2007)

by George I have it! on down days CUL is up and on up days CUL is down, so all we need is for for the US markets to collapse tonight and all CUL holders will be heading North to Siberia for celebrations. 

it is very interesting how tightly held stocks play against market movements for no forseeable reason from one day to the next. I am holding this one out of curiosity having read all the reasoning posts as to how spec stocks are valuated this one may prove to be still at the artificial insemination stage of conception.


----------



## sagitar (30 October 2007)

You'll make a make a mint if you hold this one long enough.  Hence, I've got a substantial holding in this one now. Looking back, wish I'd held onto stock like OXR when they were trading in the 10-30 cents range not that long ago.  Give this one some time and it will blossom. The 'roots' are already evident, it's in a climate of opportunity with all their jv projects, and now just needs time to mature hopefully with continuing big discoveries along the way.  The developing story is all in the quarterly report out today


----------



## camaybay (30 October 2007)

OK2

The first step in AI is "grasping at straws", 2nd is warm brown arm 
CUL has not gone up to a improved level of value , but with ongoing development work and the tie with strong JV partners this will happen. Just have to watch the cycle to bare fruit (or beef) 

DYOR

Cheers


----------



## JimBob (30 October 2007)

Some good reading in the quarterly report, there are quite a number of assays pending from various projects.  I think the interesting ones will be the Wyloo Dome Iron Ore JV with FMG and the potential resource upgrade from the Catho Well Iron Ore deposit.  Im happy to sit tight with my holdings and see what unfolds.


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2007)

I agree, fundamentally, CUL looks to have great potential, but it's worth keeping an eye on technicals at the moment. Looks to have formed a bit of a pennant with the probable target between 19-21 cents. I would prefer the pennent to be an ascending triangle, but these formations on a break up, often prove true. Of course breaking down through 12 would negate this but 11 looks solid on the downside. The reducing volume on consolidation probably means accumulation. 

(not holding, but may be on Monday)


----------



## Nibbo (12 November 2007)

CUL seems to be sitting at .115. It seems to stay at this level even on down days. Whats next here? I am hoping the good news is nottoo far away


----------



## sagitar (19 November 2007)

Looks as if there's a bit more interest coming back to CUL. Techically it's showing all the signs of recovery in sp. Several key announcements are also pending this month, so perhaps buyers are building in anticipation...


----------



## tigerboi (19 November 2007)

not quite ready yet old mate,spent 14 days over the 25 ema then the last 7

under,12.8m buy vol. v 27.3m sell vol,so you want to see that reverse,yep

bit of buy action as i was expecting forestania drill results today(calender is 

marked after speaking to hnr boss 6 weeks ago),the problem is cul has alot

of shares as you can see on the ema it cant seem to hold as high as we

all would like as yet,but that will happen once the big action starts with

fmg,thats the biggie to go with catho,cheers tb


----------



## sagitar (19 November 2007)

Hi Tigerboi, good to see you're still around.  Your charts looks to be a day behind though - closed up today 13.6% to 12.5c (as you probably already know).  Anyway, thanks for the info regarding HNR, I'll be watching their sp too as it may provide an early signal for CUL's movements.  CUL will however need a higher volume day for confirmation of a proper breakout.
cheers mate
Sagitar


----------



## X888 (27 November 2007)

SHARE PLACEMENT: CULLEN RESOURCES LIMITED
Aquila Resources Limited (“Aquila” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce that it has
agreed to subscribe for 72 million ordinary fully paid shares in Cullen Resources Limited
(“Cullen”: ASX code – CUL) at a price of 10 cents each.
The shares will be held by the Company’s wholly-owned subsidiary Aquila Steel Pty Ltd
and comprise 15% of Cullen’s current share capital.


----------



## henry vanderhave (27 November 2007)

cullen has moved forward 25% today.All looking good.Aquilla steel just bought in 15% via placement.


----------



## imaginator (27 November 2007)

Hi Kennas,

what is your take on CUL at the moment? Lst time yous aid if drop below 11 with volume may be a good time to buy more?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 November 2007)

HLX moved up strong on the back of AQA becoming a substantial holder as it put confidence into the potential of HLX,

My guess is AQA realise that there's good potential to expand Catho Well, as shown in recent drilling and as there will be a a new JORC soon, they took the placement now rather than wait for new JORC as once expanded JORC is out you'd expect the SP to be much higher, much much higher

Interersting to see that they took the maximum amount of shares that they could, ie 15%


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2007)

imaginator said:


> Hi Kennas,
> 
> what is your take on CUL at the moment? Lst time yous aid if drop below 11 with volume may be a good time to buy more?



I thought support was somehwre between 10 and 11 I think, but I was hoping for a break from a pole and pennant formation, which failed so I didn't take a punt. 

From here I don't know where it could be going.


----------



## shinobi346 (27 November 2007)

It's interesting to see how the market has reacted to this and pushed the price up. Afterall, the shares have been diluted. I guess investor confidence in a company is key.

I wonder where this leads.


----------



## YELNATS (27 November 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> HLX moved up strong on the back of AQA becoming a substantial holder as it put confidence into the potential of HLX,




Hi YT, I guess you're referring to CUL not HLX.

Let's hope CUL can hold onto and improve on the better price today.


----------



## Jimminy (27 November 2007)

YELNATS said:


> Hi YT, I guess you're referring to CUL not HLX.
> 
> Let's hope CUL can hold onto and improve on the better price today.




No, he is referring to HLX. AQA did the same thing and bought into a jv partner with the API project.  AQA bought a swag of HLX shares on-market prior to the options offer.


----------



## speccie_magee (28 November 2007)

sagitar said:


> Several key announcements are also pending this month, so perhaps buyers are building in anticipation...




Can anyone tell me if we are going to see any of these key announcements before Christmas?? Do you think the results from Forrestania would have much impact on the SP or are investors just going to wait for the Catho Well upgrade to be released? I'm fairly new to trading but have been holding this for a little while. I am impressed with the amount of diverse projects they have underway as well as their choice of JV partners. Hope this one goes a long way....

Cheers


----------



## speccie_magee (5 December 2007)

Anyone notice the large volume this morning.... The SP is already up 13%. Announcement soon?? Lets Hope so


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (5 December 2007)

AQA now owns directly or indirectly 45% of the company see the ann this morning. I would say that might have something to do with it


----------



## TERRAIN (5 December 2007)

Where did you get 45%... i read more like ~13%

Goodluck to all CUL holders....This stock has been good to me this year...


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (5 December 2007)

read the ann today there is three sets of 72 mill shares all related to AQA. Ones is AQA resources the other is AQA steel anfd the other is a bloke with 20% voting rights of AQA


----------



## independent (7 December 2007)

No you are wrong my frd.

AQA have bought 72 million for $7.2 million cash input.

Director has got 2.5million shares.

If you READ the details it clearly says that aqa steel limited as the "registered holder" for 72 million shares.  The others have the rights to the shares also...

They own just over 13% of CUL .......

I wouldnt be surprised to see them buying more on the market....plus maybe another investor buying them up. Look what happened to HLX as yopung trader has pointed out!!.

Not saying  CUL will do what HLX has done but AQA have an eye it seems for a good investment. I have been buying plenty of cul of late.

I was based on s/s but now i have joined here for a change.

good luck.


----------



## zt3000 (10 December 2007)

I counted aprox three seperate 1 mill plus orders today .. SP had a strong finish ... one was almost 2 mill in one hit ie $300k ... sizeable parcle IMO

Catho Well results may be due soon ... could explain the scramble to get in?

Dunno my guess is as good as anyones I guess


----------



## OK2 (10 December 2007)

it has gone a little quiet on CUL, ended the day at .155 and no announcement

this is turning into great theatre. about now US markets would be due to dive again as has happened on the two previous occasions that CUL has began a rally. 

when was the last market collapse leading up to Christmas if ever and what sort of sp move will bring on a speeding ticket?


----------



## independent (11 December 2007)

Well it finished at 16 as it goes.....on its high for the day.

   Now that AQA have taken a position this has either sent out buy signals to various brokers or AQA are still buying more on the market???

   For AQA to show confidence in CUL showed me the way to buy in huge.......

  No idea on announcement but my faith is in AQA!!!

By the way if the s/p goes the same way as HLX then i will be a very happy chappy.

(mods) i hope this post is ok....cheers.


----------



## independent (11 December 2007)

By the way guys....have you seen RHI???   share price is taking off also.....maybe a connection????

   Young trader do you have any further thoughts???

Enjoy your day guys....oh and girls to be P.C correct


----------



## independent (11 December 2007)

just nicked this off nobby on h.c



RHI market cap is $143m - there are only 27m shares on issue so its very thinly traded.

CUL market cap is currently $89m - with 555m shares on issue.

CUL have 30% of the Mt Stuart JV...

On 16 May 2007, the West Pilbara - Mt Stuart Joint Venture announced to the ASX an initial Resource Estimate for its Catho Well Channel Iron Deposit (CID) of 68Mt @ 55.38% Fe. The Catho Well CID is one of five separate iron resources in the West Pilbara Region; centred approximately 50 kilometres southwest of Pannawonica, in which API has an interest

which gives them 20.4mt @ 55.38%.

The following is an update from RHI from the 4th of Dec, in which they discuss their project JV with Aquila, which is in the same area, and gives an insight into how projects in teh area are shaping up...



Red Hill Iron Ltd Update November 2007

Red Hill Iron was listed in February 2006 with a pre float NTA of $6.7 million. With

approximately 40 million shares on issue it now has a capitalization of approx $160

million and has cash on hand of around $9 million.

This appears to be an amazing appreciation of value in a very short time but it simply

reflects the substantial exploration success of our endeavours with our joint venture

partner in defining substantial iron ore deposits at Red Hill as reported in

announcements to date

Red Hill Iron is essentially a one project company focussed entirely on its tenements

which run along the western margin of the Hamersley Basin of Western Australia. The

iron ore project is carried out in joint venture with API Management Pty Ltd –a company

linked to the Australian listed Aquila Resources Ltd.

Huge strides have been made in less than 2 years towards completing a Pre-feasibility

Study that envisages a 15 to 20 million tonne per year Channel Iron Deposit (CID)

project railing ore to the coast. While API have large holdings in the West Pilbara in

addition to our joint venture, it is clear that the Red Hill project resources are central to

their iron ore ambitions and are likely to provide a very significant, if not dominant,

proportion of the ore supply, particularly in the first decade. The Pre-feasibility Study

budget is over $20 million and this work is expected to be completed in the first half of

next year. Credit is due to the API team for their extraordinary efforts in bringing this

project on with such efficiency.

The project is based on the series of iron ore accumulations or CID’s that were formed

during the Tertiary geological period in drainage channels that carried iron westwards

from the Hamersleys as acid rains eroded the iron rich lateritic regolith. The target style

mirrors the Robe River Deepdale deposits to our immediate north which provide the ore

for the Robe River Iron Associates operations around Pannawonica. At those

operations, both outcropping CID in mesas up to 60 metres high and totally buried CID

occur .To date, our exploration has focussed on the more obvious mesa targets. The

new ore reserve calculations that are anticipated to be ready for release first quarter

next year will be based on the first 18 months of drilling of these mesas. We believe that

there is exciting potential for future reserves to be defined within extensions to these

mesas but, more particularly, as buried CID and there is already evidence that deep

canyon incision may have occurred within the project area.

Our joint venture with API is a way for us to exchange project equity in order to secure a

competent exploration team and relieve Red Hill Iron of any exploration or capital

expenditure during development. Under the terms of the agreement, we are borrowing

these funds which are repayable only out of 80% of our share of any future mine

revenue. At production, project ownership will be 80% API 20% Red Hill Iron.

Importantly, should capital costs, operating costs or iron ore prices appear unfavourable

3

at the point of commencing production, we can elect to exchange our project interest for

a 2% FOB royalty and cancel any repayment requirements.

This May, the joint venture announced an initial resource of 135 million tonnes grading

58.5% iron but this only related to the first four CID mesas to be drilled and drilling has

been ongoing through much of this year. We anticipate an expanded resource

statement for release first quarter next year.

All other aspects of the Pre-feasibility Study work are advancing efficiently. Diamond

drilling to provide core for detailed evaluation of the mineralogy of the deposits is almost

complete and preparations for a test pit at the Upper Cane deposit are well advanced.

Metallurgical work is moving forward with a bulk sample prepared for sinter testing.

Concurrently, Red Hill is continuing with its gold and base metal work on the project in

which API has no interest. These programs are being carried out on our own ground as

well as on tenements in joint venture with Cullen Resources Limited. The Project area

lies to the north of the Paulsens gold mine. Our tenements cover the postulated down

dip potential of the Merlin gold system where we understand Newcrest plans deep

diamond drilling.

Our Exploration Manager, Tim Boddington is currently on site with an RC drill testing a

substantial gold target. We have done an enormous amount of work this year in

evaluating the region for gold and base metals and I would like to thank our own staff for

their efforts. It is not an easy area to work in and they have not had the infrastructural

backup available to our friends at API doing the iron ore work.


----------



## RedHerring (14 December 2007)

AQA ups their stake in CUL via BT.X Pty Ltd ...

5,701,000 @ 14.5 and 935,772 @ 14.5 on 12 & 13 Dec

This has probably been raised elsewhere but there would appear a relationship between VALE (CRVD) and AQA, and with AQA having the largest JORC compliant iron ore resources in the Pilbara, anyone else have a feeling that perhaps VALE may become a big player in WA against RIO, BHP and FMG by a move on AQA and their JVs??


----------



## imaginator (14 December 2007)

RedHerring said:


> AQA ups their stake in CUL via BT.X Pty Ltd ...
> 
> 5,701,000 @ 14.5 and 935,772 @ 14.5 on 12 & 13 Dec
> 
> This has probably been raised elsewhere but there would appear a relationship between VALE (CRVD) and AQA, and with AQA have the largest JORC compliant iron ore resources in the Pilbara, anyone else have a feeling that perhaps VALE may become a big player in WA against RIO, BHP and FMG by a move on AQA and their JVs??




Will all these imply CUL to go up higher soon?

Ive been watching CUL for some time, but havent really entered in a trade.


----------



## Jimminy (14 December 2007)

take your pick - HLX, RHI, CUL, AQA - they are all going up.....

AQA buying actually is the cue to all this. Someone has been buying AQA for the last few months now. Expect a form 603 (becoming significant holder) soon. Then watch the fireworks.

CUL will drag HLX & RHI higher.


----------



## imaginator (14 December 2007)

Jimminy said:


> take your pick - HLX, RHI, CUL, AQA - they are all going up.....
> 
> AQA buying actually is the cue to all this. Someone has been buying AQA for the last few months now. Expect a form 603 (becoming significant holder) soon. Then watch the fireworks.
> 
> CUL will drag HLX & RHI higher.




Hi Jimminy,

thanks, can you please elaborate how these companies are linked?

Is it like each company is buying a stake in another company, like a secret investor/holding thingy?


----------



## RedHerring (14 December 2007)

I bought into CUL post the AQA placement and then into AQA ex-bonus and taken the ride on both 

Been watching the other AQA JVs RHI, HLX closely and looking for the right buying opportunity.


----------



## Jimminy (14 December 2007)

imaginator said:


> Hi Jimminy,
> 
> thanks, can you please elaborate how these companies are linked?
> 
> Is it like each company is buying a stake in another company, like a secret investor/holding thingy?




Imaginator, there is a venture project called API (Australian Premium Iron)....if you go to the AQA website, there is a page that details API and what it is about.

Essentially they have acquired a certain % of Fe rights to the neighbouring tenements of RHI, HLX & CUL. These three still own a percentage of the iron ore rights themselves. i.e. Hlx retains 30%.

It is the two principals of API (aqa & amci) doing all the buying. The market has to try work out why. I have.


----------



## independent (15 December 2007)

So Denis Clarke sell 2.7 million shares at about 12.5 cents.
Aqa buy at 10 cents and then top up at 14.5 cents.

What gives?

So Denis needs the cash as he is in debt?
Aqa are forcing him to sell and try and keep the price down here??

Aqa are trying for a takeover imo.


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2007)

independent said:


> Aqa are trying for a takeover imo.



I'm not sure independant. CUL have numerous projects non fe/coal related so if AQA took them over they would have to go through a very detailed and resource intensive sell off of the non core assets. 

Just check out the CUL top 10 targets for '08. Fe is just one of numerous projects they are working on.


----------



## OK2 (15 December 2007)

Denis Clarke has sold a few small parcels over the year, 880095 on 03/08/07 and 500000 on 07/08/07. Then there was 2000000 exercised on 26/11/07.
Balancing his portfolio I would say, there were a few corresponding transactions in AAR & TRY where he is also associated.

How ever looks to be making room for someone or something!!!


----------



## independent (15 December 2007)

ok so Denis is just adjusting his portfolio....i can live with that.

  But the side i am taking is Aquila's buying of over 81 million shares for a 14.6% stake......something has to be in the pipeline....

 AQA would not be spending that kind of money in a speccie without reason!!

And yes max they have alot on the go which is excellent.


----------



## stargazer (15 December 2007)

Hi all

How would this play out for CUL holders if AQA takeover.   Not encountered this with any stocks I have.

Cheers
SG


----------



## Mazrox (8 January 2008)

Interesting development for CUL?

AMCI Investments have been building up holding since Oct 07 and are now over 5%

(Also have a large stake in HLX)

Maz


----------



## speccie_magee (9 January 2008)

Woohoo!! Looks like the big players are stepping in now!! I'm watching with great interest indeed


----------



## speccie_magee (9 January 2008)

Must be an announcement coming very soon. Could be the breakout we've been waiting so long for... Any thoughts?


----------



## JJKools (9 January 2008)

we may just be on the verge of a nice break out. Since CUL's last all time high of 19c back in August we have had AQA pouring about $8m into the company and AMCI become a major shareholder, not to mention advancements on projects, ie. cathro wells.

This could be a big year for CUL, it may just do what HLX did last year! hoping so anyway...


----------



## OK2 (9 January 2008)

Ended the day at .175

On no news!!! There must be a substantial announcement due very shortly.

Every other recent CUL announcement has been in the middle of a major correction, this time it is standing up and surging ahead without an announcement.

Methinks the ASX may have an announcement for them in the way of a speeding ticket very shortly. The ASX have to maintain their revenue streams.

I think some very BIGS know something about CUL, but who am I to know.......


Excuse the grammar, on my way out in a hurry.


----------



## rub92me (10 January 2008)

I was surprised to see CUL move that much; although the volume was decent, it was nowhere near as high as previous spikes we've seen. Today will be the test: will the daytraders come out in force again? If so, it could be an interesting ride..


----------



## eddie lives (19 February 2008)

Interesting buying action for CUL today - could be AQA picking up more ahead of a Catho Well update
or AMCI matching AQA's increased holding 

in any event this stock is being steadily accumulated in this period of no news

i've only recently started looking at this forum and note that Young Trader's valuation at 15-25c was back in June 2007
that was pre uranium JV with Thunderlarra and the second JV with FMG and BHP 
and the $7m from AQA

the cash, a potential resource upgrade, a 70% increase in iron ore price and a speccie premium for the further JVs should put the minimum valuation around 25c putting it around 120m market cap


----------



## JJKools (20 February 2008)

Good point eddie, with MDX's run over the past 2 weeks, and especially since large buyers in RRR and Andrew tsang at it, CUL have there own large buyers shooting it out in AMCI and AQA. Could Cul replicate the run of MDX? hope so...

I'd be quite interesed to hear from Young Trader and his current thoughts on Cul given much has happened since last June.

cheers


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 February 2008)

Has anyone heard anything about up coming Cullen announcements or where they are currently at? 

The SP has been very steady on much reduced turnover in recent times.

Duckman


----------



## enigmatic (5 March 2008)

I know little about gold drilling results and have been following this one from an iron ore point of view. just wondering if someone has any insight into the latest drilling results personally they dont look to me if there something to jump up and down about but, are these drill results showing any reason to keep watch.


----------



## alankew (5 March 2008)

Think the grades are pretty good actually(3m at 60g/t and at a reasonably shallow depth?) but from the announcement it says option to buy(agreement is already in place)so really should have had a more positive reaction,anyone else care to explain why the lack of interest


----------



## camaybay (5 March 2008)

alankew said:


> Think the grades are pretty good actually(3m at 60g/t and at a reasonably shallow depth?) but from the announcement it says option to buy(agreement is already in place)so really should have had a more positive reaction,anyone else care to explain why the lack of interest




The sp of gold exploration coys with good news to the point of near production, just does not excite the sp. Both oil and gold have risen in value and are the havens in difficult times, but due to the economic climate, the investors are not moving.

I noticed on the map of the find  Tindals, which probably is Tindals mining centre referred to by FML in their releases.  

Cheers

DYOR


----------



## alankew (6 March 2008)

Well this might be a bit more exciting then.Now in a trading halt along with RHI.AQA and RHI went into halt at same time and CUL just after.Speculation elsewhere that it could be a resource upgrade on a similair lines of BRM or even some sort of corporate activity-this taken from ann yesterday by AQA

It has come to the attention of Aquila Resources (the “Company”), that there has been
some media speculation in today’s Financial Review, following the request by WA
Resources Pty Ltd a subsidiary of AMCI, for a copy of the Company’s share register recently asked for a share registry


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 March 2008)

Hi Alan,

AQA and CUL are in trading halts for the long awaited JORC upgrades at Mt Stuart JV,

I still got a few of these bad boys so am hoping for at least 30% minimum JORC increase


----------



## JJKools (6 March 2008)

Hi YT,

I enjoyed reading your analysis on CUL back in June/July last year whereby you rated Cul at around the 15-25c mark. Given much has happened since then, i'd be interested to see your views on where Cul could possibly head? 

We saw when AQA pumped cash into HLX their SP hit about 50c. With CUL's current projects that cover iron ore, gold, nickel and uranium, plus a healthy cash balance could we put a new "potential" value on CUL?

Cheers and all the best


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 March 2008)

Hey JJKools

Well I just ran the ruler over over CUL again,

They're *current JORC is 68Mts'@55.4%* they have a 30% interest in the project,

Now most Fe plays trade at an EV of $10/t, given CUL's project is part of a bigger picture and not stand alone so I'm very comfortable using *$10/t Fe as an EV*

*CUL now have 555m shares on issue*

*current JORC is 68Mts'@55.4% = 37.5Mt's @ $10/t = $375m = net $115m=  20c NET VALUE TO CUL* 

I expect the new JORC ot be at least say 85M't (based on the drilling pic showing current resource strike of 6.7km's and 1.8kms more ot be added to the JORC)

*possible upgraded JORC is 85Mts'@55.4% = 47Mt's @ $10/t = $470m = net $140m=  25.5c NET VALUE TO CUL* 


So based on the current JORC CUL should be (based on EV comparisons) at 20c


----------



## JJKools (6 March 2008)

Cheers YT, thats great. Interesting times ahead, many people are talking about a possible takeover of CUL, but i don't think so, yet anyway....

All the best


----------



## eddie lives (6 March 2008)

I agree YT, and JJ - if AMCI makes a play for AQA as rumoured they would have a greater than 20% combined holding in CUL, so i'd imagine they'd give us 1 AQA for 50 CULs based on the above iron ore valuation


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2008)

Hi eddie (glad to see your alive)

Re CUL and a takeover from AMCI I doubt it, see what I think (as do a few others) is that AMCI want AQA and to ensure they play ball they have bought into all of AQA's JV partners in the Pilbara Fe venture, ie CUL RHI and HLX,

So I really think AMCI purchasing CUL was more strategic and aimed at putting AQA in a tough spot, but thats just my thoughts,

Either way as I have shown on the current JORC alone CUL should be 20c and depending on how big the upgrade is more

Now we wait


----------



## scuffler (7 March 2008)

been holding a bundle of these for months.
Hoping that we have hit pay dirt.

  A much better play than FDL imo...lol
PLus you have the added bonus of the gold projects.....right results as gold is going to double its value over the next 2 years.

cheers guys i look forward to monday morning.

cheers,


----------



## jtb (7 March 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi eddie (glad to see your alive)
> 
> Re CUL and a takeover from AMCI I doubt it, see what I think (as do a few others) is that AMCI want AQA and to ensure they play ball they have bought into all of AQA's JV partners in the Pilbara Fe venture, ie CUL RHI and HLX,
> 
> ...




Pretty good guess there bro' (85 MT

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080307/pdf/00820673.pdf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2008)

awwwww just short of what I was expecting, but still

*79.5Mt's@55.34% Fe = 44Mt's Fe @ $10/t = $440m = net $132m = 23.5c-24c*

I can see why AQA bought into CUL at these levels


----------



## scuffler (7 March 2008)

Just wasnt big enough upgrade to get this one moving.
I held for ages and have now ditched the lot.
I no longer have any patience left for this one. I made a mint and now I need the cash to shore up the rest of my portfolio,lol.

If u stay long good luck for the future.
Shame it wasnt a bigger upgrade..damn.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2008)

Today is a bad bad day, so everything is struggling in these markets, to me CUL is trading at about half what it should based on EV, now given between them AQA and AMCI can buy another 110m sahres before each hits the 19.9% limit (ie AQA can buy another 27m AMCI another 85m) and they have been buying at 11.5c-12.5c I expect support at these levels into the future, so for me downside is limited


----------



## Mcgoo (7 March 2008)

There should also be news out soon about the Thundelarra's Tempest survey of Cullen's uranium ground - it was meant to be reported over 6 months ago (bit suspect). Add in a decent report from FMG or BHP etc and you never know...


----------



## eddie lives (7 March 2008)

alive and fighting along with CUL on another shocking day on the market YT!

and with AMCI and AQA buying between 10 and 14.5c i don't see much downside at all, just don't see the multi-bagger that i think all the short termers wanted (and myself  )


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> awwwww just short of what I was expecting, but still
> 
> *79.5Mt's@55.34% Fe = 44Mt's Fe @ $10/t = $440m = net $132m = 23.5c-24c*
> 
> I can see why AQA bought into CUL at these levels




lol, I can't believe this one went backwards today, att 11.5c-12c CUL is trading on an EV per t Fe of $5, half the industry avg 

I reckon either AQA or AMCI were snapping up the bargain today, we'll know next week


----------



## scuffler (8 March 2008)

"just don't see the multi-bagger that i think all the short termers wanted (and myself  )"

You said it my frd.

Iron ore does seem to be lower on peoples minds imo. SDL,GBG have come down alot.

  The money was made when CUL was 5 cents and under!

I spoke to Chris Ringrose and he had a very negative tone.
I said how many i owned and he thought i was nuts......
I was left a little puzzled by this i have to say.
Still i made my cash long ago....for me its time to move on and leave AQA to mop up the loose shares...and in this market i suspect they will take the rest for a bargain.

laters.


----------



## moxy (8 March 2008)

Hi Scuffler 
Can you elaborate on your conversation with Ringrose...what was he negetive about in particular. I'm very nervous about holding this stock and feel very unsure about the possibilities for further upside. If anyone thinks CUL is still a good investment please feel free to elaborate on your knowledge of their tenements.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2008)

moxy said:


> If anyone thinks CUL is still a good investment please feel free to elaborate on your knowledge of their tenements.




Hi Moxy, obviously my post above means nothing??????

And Scuffler thats very interesting, how can the MD be negative of his own company? Very sad indeed, the point is AMCI and AQA see the value at these levels,

Maybe Chris should resign and let some AQA/AMCI guys onto the board


----------



## eddie lives (8 March 2008)

I believe JJKools spoke with Ringrose and i have never heard of him being negative
perhaps he can elaborate?

if anything i would have thought Ringrose is conservative and slow in releasing information to the market

also, scuffler - AMCI and AQA have large holdings bought at the current prices so you are as nuts as they are


----------



## moxy (8 March 2008)

Young Trader

Your analysis got me into this stock!! The numbers certainly show this is undervalued. I was planning on holding this short term and now I'm locked in for longer, hence I'm fishing for fundamentals on their tenements. 

It was comedy capers on Friday when I attempted to "research" their tenement maps myself. Frustrated by that and desperate I did the unthinkable, I called Cullen and tried to get information straight from the horses mouth. Ringrose was apparently in a meeting...so schuffer was lucky. I think there may have been many like myself making calls on Friday. A hotcopperite has suggested that all the drilling was mainly on RHI side (hence their good sp rises)  of the Cartho well, ours is yet to be drilled. 

Suppose the bottom line is what you said YT, AQA and AMII are keen buyers....and one of the "lottery" JV'S turns up a nice surprise.


----------



## JJKools (9 March 2008)

Yep i spoke to Chris back before christmas and he seemed anything but negative. He seemed fairly up beat in regards to there Gold and uranium assets and obviously agreed that Cathro was there most advanced project to date. Looking back not much was discussed about Cathro, but from memory all seemed fairly positive, hence why im happy holding. This is more of a long term play. i definately agree that a better outcome from the upgrade would have been nice, but looking at the maps as moxy pointed out, there could still be more to come.

The upside side is that we 2 jv's with FMG, BHP and a stack of pending announcements to come from these and uranium and gold projects. IMO, plenty of upside to come, and remember that cathro is just one asset amongst many and with YT's evaluation of around at 25cents alone on cathro wells this makes very attractive buying at current levels..


----------



## Alt78 (9 March 2008)

Why have AQA/CUL not drilled, or provided results (if they did drill), for the Cardo Bore area which is one of CUL's tenements? AQA'a announcement states that Cardo Bore North and East (RH JV) could provide a total of 50MT at approx 57-58% Fe, are these values not enough of an incentive to drill a couple of holes in the Cardo Bore itself? Maybe these results are coming out at the end of the month......?? Any thoughts....

YOUNG TRADER, I have been trying to do some calcs myself but I am having trouble finding a reference for the price of iron per tonne, do you have a reference for the $10/tonne value that you are using in your calcs?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 March 2008)

Hi Alt78,

The figure I use is an EV or Enterprise Value,

EV's are different for all commodities, for example on Oil an appropriate EV is $20-$25bl

For gold $50/oz

For Iron Ore its $10/t, anything priced at or close to $10/t is getting fully valued,

Thus at $5/t CUL could double before it reached its current full value based on Mt Stuart alone,

Read broker reports and research reports, what are the experts saying?


----------



## scuffler (10 March 2008)

moxy said:


> Hi Scuffler
> Can you elaborate on your conversation with Ringrose...what was he negetive about in particular. I'm very nervous about holding this stock and feel very unsure about the possibilities for further upside. If anyone thinks CUL is still a good investment please feel free to elaborate on your knowledge of their tenements.




I spoke to him a few months back. I think he has a Scottish voice from memory.
I asked him about Catho well upgrade and that I held a "substantial holding".

He thought I was a little mad and hoped I wasnt hoping to make a mint for my super....
I also asked why the chairman was selling shares and I thought this was sending the wrong message out to shareholders like me......I.E why should i invest my hard earned into a company where the chairman is taking his out!!!
I felt all was negative and after the call I started to offload.
I held some back because I knew an upgrade was coming but I had hoped for bigger.

I think it has a future but at a slow rate knots.......not for me as there are better out there imo where the PR guys make you feel welcome!!!!!


----------



## eddie lives (11 March 2008)

hi scuffler, i agree that the future may be slow for CUL in comparison to stocks like MDX but the limited downside with AQA buying at the current levels is keeping me in this stock 
so, on a balance of up and downsides - IMO it's a hold


----------



## moxy (12 March 2008)

Hi Scuffler

Thanks for the context of the conversation...just have to wait and see how things pan out for CUL.


----------



## scuffler (13 March 2008)

Hi guys.

So far looks like i made the right decision on ditching.

Under 10 cents now, very sad.

I would imagine the ones that held on and didnt sell like me are now twitching.

Bigger players may take it down further to clear the plebs i.e us out.

AQA could end up with CUL for bugger all.

And you know what...in this market you can do ntg about it!

Same is whats happening with GGY!!
I like them also but i fear the small players will be squeezed.

Hope i am wrong,.

speak later.:headshake:headshake:headshake


----------



## X888 (13 March 2008)

market sentiment, everything is undervalued...

I wouldn't panic,  sure if your in for the short term then yeah leave...

But long term just hold on.

Nobby weren't you the one over at HC ramping this one ?


----------



## scuffler (13 March 2008)

X888 said:


> market sentiment, everything is undervalued...
> 
> I wouldn't panic,  sure if your in for the short term then yeah leave...
> 
> ...




yes.from around 5 cents.
But i no longer post there due to a fall out with the h.c big wigs!!
But regarding CUL read my previous posts. I dont lie..infact if you dont think i am telling the truth, maybe someone else phone chris ringrose and tell him how many you own...lol

  When i asked about AQA's stake he just said it was a hedge bet incase Catho well was huge.
Yes its big but maybe not as big as they had thought???
I have just lost patience with this one.
I may re-enter on future results but with the chairman selling and chris not exactly being PR of the year i no longer hold.

  "take that Mr Ringrose.":whip


----------



## Mcgoo (13 March 2008)

I'm hoping there will be some good news soon, possibly from Thundelarra since they have held and gained when most have lost ground over the last couple of days. Have held these for a long time based on the value in the Gunbarrel ground with then WMC years ago and still have some confidence in their future. Even news on that front is thin these days. But still agree with the view that they are undervalued and do have their finger in a lot of pies.


----------



## Duckman#72 (13 March 2008)

scuffler said:


> So far looks like i made the right decision on ditching.
> 
> I would imagine the ones that held on and didnt sell like me are now twitching.




Famous last words:

I can remember thinking the same thing when selling FMG at $45, Incitec at $66, Zinifex at $7 etc, etc, etc. 

Those type of comments can come back to bite - and sometimes hard. (I'm hoping so)


----------



## scuffler (14 March 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Famous last words:
> 
> I can remember thinking the same thing when selling FMG at $45, Incitec at $66, Zinifex at $7 etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Those type of comments can come back to bite - and sometimes hard. (I'm hoping so)




LOL....you cant be serious when u mention FMG on the CUL thread.
I never said i wouldnt buy back in.....but so far i have saved myself alot of money!

  I will only buy back on good results.

As i said before the really easy money was made months back at 5 cents and under.

Just because AQA and AMCI are buying at 10-14 doesnt mean anything right now.

Look at GGY....KZL bought at 17 cents!!! Now trading at 9 cents.
As i say i wont knock anyone holding.....


----------



## Gecko1 (14 March 2008)

Making a judgement call on one's holdings based on the Catho Well result alone,and not considering the 2 JV's with FMG, and  1 with BHP, Red Hill,Thundelarra, Minataur, and Hannons reward, etc,etc.... lets wait till these tenaments are explored and see what resource they all have, and then one can say whether CUL is worth holding or not.... I knew someone who Held Paladin years ago and did not have patience and dumped them when they were in their teens... he's still kicking himself today...

... Logical dictates that one holds the cards until we see more results across the board; in light of the sunbstantial JV's with good partnerships, i'll be taking a calculated risk and top up whilst their down. What did Warren Buffet once say... buy whilst everyone else sells.. in this i agree and wil be a contrarian.

Just my opinion,do your own research


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 March 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I reckon either AQA or AMCI were snapping up the bargain today, we'll know next week




Well it was AMCI they have bought another *9m @ 11c-12c* 

and they're still only at 8.8% another 11.1% to go guys!!!!! 

So the stock should fund support buying from AMCI and AQA around 10c-12c


----------



## scuffler (18 March 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well it was AMCI they have bought another *9m @ 11c-12c*
> 
> and they're still only at 8.8% another 11.1% to go guys!!!!!
> 
> So the stock should fund support buying from AMCI and AQA around 10c-12c




So please tell me what its all about then?
When i asked Chris about AQA's interest all he said it was them just hedging their bets...ntg more.

AMCI have a great relationship with AQA right? cough cough

Not sure where its heading in these markets anyway. It would have to be something fantastic to get it going.
I dont see it.Not anytime soon anyway.

I am not complaining....thru these tough few months my money has not gone down any...lol

Weird stock...weird management if u ask me.

good night.


----------



## scuffler (18 March 2008)

Gecko1 said:


> Making a judgement call on one's holdings based on the Catho Well result alone,and not considering the 2 JV's with FMG, and  1 with BHP, Red Hill,Thundelarra, Minataur, and Hannons reward, etc,etc.... lets wait till these tenaments are explored and see what resource they all have, and then one can say whether CUL is worth holding or not.... I knew someone who Held Paladin years ago and did not have patience and dumped them when they were in their teens... he's still kicking himself today...
> 
> ... Logical dictates that one holds the cards until we see more results across the board; in light of the sunbstantial JV's with good partnerships, i'll be taking a calculated risk and top up whilst their down. What did Warren Buffet once say... buy whilst everyone else sells.. in this i agree and wil be a contrarian.
> 
> Just my opinion,do your own research




yes but regarding PDN that was in a differnet market to this one!!!
And besides...whats to stop anyone buying on any good announcement if it looks the goods???
Dont think it will open up 10 20 points higher...those days are long gone brother!


----------



## Duckman#72 (18 March 2008)

scuffler said:


> So please tell me what its all about then?
> When i asked Chris about AQA's interest all he said it was them just hedging their bets...ntg more.
> 
> AMCI have a great relationship with AQA right? cough cough
> ...




Hi Scuffler

Please understand that although you are now extremely tight with Cullen management on the basis of your telephone call, others might not see things as clearly. 

But don't hold it against them - they are just jealous. Think about it......a shareholder rings up, speaks to the Chris Ringrose, and through a bizarre discussion manages to astutely identify a negative vibe surrounding the future of the company. Surely Chris would have filled you in on all potential deals. 

Why are not more people selling? Keep up the good work, I particularly love posters who tell me how well they've done and how much money they've made...lol

Duckman


----------



## Gecko1 (20 March 2008)

scuffler said:


> yes but regarding PDN that was in a differnet market to this one!!!
> And besides...whats to stop anyone buying on any good announcement if it looks the goods???
> Dont think it will open up 10 20 points higher...those days are long gone brother!




I'm talking about a 7 year plan, if one does not need the cash, and one can afford to stash it away for that long, with its tenaments and strategic jv partnerships, chances of probability are that it will come up trumps.I'm putting my money where my mouth is and will be holding long. But Scuffler/Knobby-clark, you sound like a short-term trader to me, so your comments should be taken within that context. 

It's fair  enough though; you might be a short term trader, but i'm a long-term value investor, so our strategies differ. For CUL at the monent, this is a bargain for a long-term investor. But if you like short-term trading,maybe you should go to the EGO or FDL thread.


----------



## scuffler (26 March 2008)

Gecko1 said:


> I'm talking about a 7 year plan, if one does not need the cash, and one can afford to stash it away for that long, with its tenaments and strategic jv partnerships, chances of probability are that it will come up trumps.I'm putting my money where my mouth is and will be holding long. But Scuffler/Knobby-clark, you sound like a short-term trader to me, so your comments should be taken within that context.
> 
> It's fair  enough though; you might be a short term trader, but i'm a long-term value investor, so our strategies differ. For CUL at the monent, this is a bargain for a long-term investor. But if you like short-term trading,maybe you should go to the EGO or FDL thread.




7 year plan.....well u have more time than me,lol.
7 months to a year is about my time frame.

Looks like a bit of buying this morning.
Always on my watchlist.

Even with a good announcement you can get on the back of a ride if need be.

As i said i cant complain with CUL ...made 6 figure profits with this one,lmao.

enjoy.


----------



## scuffler (26 March 2008)

scuffler said:


> 7 year plan.....well u have more time than me,lol.
> 7 months to a year is about my time frame.
> 
> Looks like a bit of buying this morning.
> ...




couldnt resist a few this morning after the interest.
With AMCI's interest in RHI today.... I thought i'd better grab a few for entertainments sake,lol.


----------



## Duckman#72 (10 April 2008)

Market sensitive announcement out this morning.

Cullen have secured exploration rights........ in Finland of all places!!!

Looking at this from a layman's perspective - I would say that this doesn't bode well for the Australian projects if this is going to be one of their priorities. 

Or maybe I'm completely wrong and this is a fantastic additional opportunity for the company. 

I give up - bad announcements send SP up and good anouncements send them down!!

Duckman


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 April 2008)

lol Duckman,

I thought the exact same thing but then I realised that CUL aren't managing the Pilbara exploration program, AQA are, and so CUL has alot of spare time on their hands, 

So I think its actually a good thing, but FINLAND hmmm from the pic it looks like there are a few Magnetite operations in the area


----------



## Sean K (10 April 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> So I think its actually a good thing, but FINLAND hmmm from the pic it looks like there are a few Magnetite operations in the area



Isn't that area under ice for most of the year? 

At least they'll have a good supply of Absolute to get them through the winter.


----------



## Buddy (10 April 2008)

There are other Australian companies operating in Finland. One that comes to mind is Vulcan Resources, who have an operation there (magnetitie/vanadium). They are setting up a processing plant. I dont know if there is any relationship between Vulcan and Cullen.  I would not say "Finland of all places!!!"  Why, even Monty Python loves them - song Finland, Finland. It is a very stable advanced county with significant mineral resources. I see this as potentially a good thing for Cullen, if they manage it properly.


----------



## Ashsaege (10 April 2008)

well i work for a certain top horse trainer and anything with the name Finland in it (Miss Finland) is great news!
So bring on Finland for Cullen!


----------



## X888 (17 April 2008)

Another jump today, or could it be another false start?  Let's hope not.

Finally broke that massive 12c barrier.


----------



## Ashsaege (17 April 2008)

It was a great day for resource companies, most things in the green.

CUL had some decent volume as well today... compared to previous days


----------



## enigmatic (21 April 2008)

Does anyone have any idea of why someone would just buy over 3million(.5%)
at 14.5c when the going rate has been 11.5-13c for the last few weeks.

Is there possibly some news coming out soon


----------



## X888 (21 April 2008)

possibly drilling results for the jv with Minotaur are due end of this month...

lots of big buys today


----------



## Mcgoo (21 April 2008)

My first thoughts are the Tempest work by THX which was meant to be reported last September and has dragged on forever with no news - maybe that's the reason....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 April 2008)

X888 said:


> possibly drilling results for the jv with Minotaur are due end of this month...
> 
> lots of big buys today




Looks like AMCI have been buying aggressively on mkt,

They bought another 6M CUl and now hold 55m = 9.92% plenty of room to buy more, ie another 55m more should they wish before they hit the 19.9% barrier

Maybe they read my valuation? :


----------



## X888 (23 April 2008)

Another sub holding from AMCI... they now hold 11%..


They have been buying all the 14c sellers today.


----------



## X888 (6 May 2008)

Up 20% today, possibly cause of AQA's Pilbara project?

Buy vs Sell depth is nearly double 13m v 7m....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 May 2008)

Glad I topped up at 10.5c on the silly dip after the JORC upgrade

I am very impressed with AQA's projected Op Ex of less than $20/t, if they sell into the spot mkt their margins will be $180/t

No doubt though given the scale of the project they will have to arange contracts, still rumours are that Aussies should get $150US/t or $160 AUD/t given the rumoured 85% rise secured by RIO and BHP

*trading at an EV of about $6/t JORC resources* not expensive, but then not cheap either


----------



## Duckman#72 (8 May 2008)

Cullen is slowly and surely moving up the charts.

Hit 17c during this mornings trade. The pleasing thing being the shares haven't immediately dipped back to 12/13c as per last couple of months.

Maybe another announcement is to follow shortly. Hope the guys are working up in Finland and not slacking off drinking and skiing with nordic beauties.

Duckman


----------



## tigerboi (8 May 2008)

I predicted that cul wouldnt see out 08 & i think its about right,gonna get swallowed up by the big shark...tb


----------



## imajica (8 May 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Glad I topped up at 10.5c on the silly dip after the JORC upgrade
> 
> I am very impressed with AQA's projected Op Ex of less than $20/t, if they sell into the spot mkt their margins will be $180/t
> 
> ...





are you saying that AQA is trading at an EV of $6/t of JORC?

you must be forgetting their numerous coal mines with JORC reserves in excess of a billion tonnes!


----------



## tigerboi (8 May 2008)

tigerboi said:


> I predicted that cul wouldnt see out 08 & i think its about right,gonna get swallowed up by the big shark...tb




AQA are no dills...soon as it gets to around 17c they put their cue in the rack for awhile.very smart operators as they have bought all their cul without sending it over its 19c high of last year on the bhp jv anns,dont forget cul's jv with fmg at mt stuart...conservative total of cul's IO 400mt...

AQA looking further on with the CUL  buying...tb


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 May 2008)

imajica said:


> are you saying that AQA is trading at an EV of $6/t of JORC?
> 
> you must be forgetting their numerous coal mines with JORC reserves in excess of a billion tonnes!




Was talking about CUL mate

CUL is trading at an EV of $6/t Fe JORC, well it was when the SP was 15c/16c might be a bit more now


----------



## Duckman#72 (8 May 2008)

tigerboi said:


> AQA are no dills...soon as it gets to around 17c they put their cue in the rack for awhile.very smart operators as they have bought all their cul without sending it over its 19c high of last year on the bhp jv anns,dont forget cul's jv with fmg at mt stuart...conservative total of cul's IO 400mt...
> 
> AQA looking further on with the CUL  buying...tb




Hi tb

So what is your prediction of SP for Cullen in 2008. How will this all play out?

Thanks
Duckman

PS Thanks for your footy tips. I won the office tipping comp a fortnight ago based on your picks. Your "man" is still playing very well for the Swannies.


----------



## enigmatic (8 May 2008)

Been watching Cullen Resources for the last few month. I havent been to surpised about the current increase in SP when you look at the Numerous projects that they have in there pipeline( please refer back a few pages). Cullen i think will have a rocky road for the next year or two. Until they get a few of there projects through the pipeline. But once that happens the future looks good.

Having AQA on board doesnt hurt. if they are interested then I'm interested.


----------



## lioness (12 June 2008)

Substantial notice out, they are buying more the greedy buggers!

All bodes well for a future lift off in the SP


----------



## Mcgoo (13 June 2008)

They're getting a firm foot in the door. The one I don't understand is why THX continue to not disclose results from their Tempest Survey run last year on the joint ground with CUL. Can't get a reply and the last time I spoke to them (~3mths ago), they were going to announce something soon - given it was meant to be announced last year, it's a bit odd. Probably nothing in it ....will hold & see how it all develops.


----------



## lioness (14 June 2008)

Mcgoo said:


> They're getting a firm foot in the door. The one I don't understand is why THX continue to not disclose results from their Tempest Survey run last year on the joint ground with CUL. Can't get a reply and the last time I spoke to them (~3mths ago), they were going to announce something soon - given it was meant to be announced last year, it's a bit odd. Probably nothing in it ....will hold & see how it all develops.




I just dont understand this stock, they have many many projects but seem to never advance on anything??

Too many hands in too many pies and they end up with nothing.


----------



## alankew (24 June 2008)

Any idea whats driving this this morning.Maybe the IO price hike,I have a few IO companies that are already on a run but there are some fair sized buys in this today and a few cross trades.Maybe they need to make a great ann like DMM to bring this run to an end


----------



## J.B.Nimble (24 July 2008)

So what do we think of today's announcement? 

It looks like some pretty useful tungsten hits, all shallow,and along 500m of strike. It may just be the start of something worthwhile...?

The best part  - it is a 100% CUL project and there can't be too many of those...


----------



## J.B.Nimble (27 July 2008)

I have been looking a bit more at those tungsten numbers. The hits were ranging between about 0.1% to just over 0.3%. By way of comparison, I came across this study comparing several active tungsten projectshttp://www.thormining.com.au/docs/downloads/08-05-26%20Thor%20BGF%20Equities%20Research.pdf

So, it would seem that other players with economic projects have average grades ranging from about 0.3 to 0.55% but with some fairly high strip ratios in there. 

"Cullen regards the occurrence of broad, shallow zones of tungsten mineralisation at levels of ~0.1% to 0.3% at the Doyenwae Prospect as highly encouraging." 
Early days at this stage, but I think I would agree with that statement...


----------



## Dr.Stock (27 August 2008)

Don`t get this
Anyone?

From steel guru
August 27, 2008

Wuhan Steel mulls Australian Aquila assets 
The South China Morning Post reported that Wuhan Iron & Steel Group, a major iron and steel producer in China has showed interest in the proposed sale of iron ore asset by Aquila Resources, the fourth-largest Australian mining company by market capitalization

According to the report, the company had inked a confidentiality agreement with Aquila late last month, which enabled it to access the latter's financial data.

Mr Bai Fang spokesman for Wuhan Steel said he did not know about the matter, while the board secretary of the group's Shanghai-listed arm was not available for comment.

Aquila said on Wednesday last week it had assigned investment banks Citigroup and Macquarie to conduct a strategic review and had been involved in talks with several interested parties on the proposed sale, including Brazil's iron ore producer Vale and Swiss's coal, copper and nickel mining company Xstrata.

The company will release the detailed plan to its shareholders next month and wait for their votes.


and this from asx announcements 25/8/2008

AQA have increased their share holding and voting power rights from 15.78% to 16.9% in CUL

anybody????????


----------



## Sean K (13 February 2009)

Time to kick this old dog in the guts and see if it's got any fight left in it.

550m @ .037 is $20m with $5.8m in the bank, and interest in about a million projecta around Australia, as has been discussed well through the thread.

No new major development the past few months that I can tell. 

Anyone still holding, or following?

As mentioned above API and AQA own quite a chuck of these. I've no idea of the latest with AQA and proposed sale of some of their IO assets and what this would mean for their JV.

Burning through 500K a quarter, or so, so their cash in the bank is going to hold them tight for some time and perhaps come out the other end. 

A bottom at $0.03?


----------



## nunthewiser (13 February 2009)

WOW . havent looked at this pup in a long time .. thanks kennas 


i used to get a bit of juice on these guys regarding forrestania area 

from your chart it certainly looking like a prospective mover and shaker and will place back on watch and have a proper look later 


cheers


----------



## X888 (7 April 2009)

This one looks interesting again...

Bought in a few weeks ago, up already 50%... on decent volume..


This one has always been a favourite... some interesting packages going through last few days...


----------



## X888 (8 May 2009)

25% on a million shares traded, not bad.


Opened at 4c closed at 5c.

CUL has always been a money maker for me.


----------



## ahspritemk (9 June 2009)

G'day, 

Can anyone see any reasons as to explain the 13.6% jump?

The sudden increase seems to have only happened towards the end of the day. There are no new announcements. I find it suss, possibly someone saw the opportunity to inflate the price with minimal little input.

Cheers


----------



## Boyou (9 June 2009)

My guess would be a rumour of an imminent announcement sometime..maybe.

That's what is floating Cullen's boat at the moment.

I held onto my parcel and will ride the tides of fortune

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## enigmatic (15 July 2009)

Looks like Cullen is heading upwards quite quickly without news again. Haven't watched this one for ages however registered on my list of shares to look at today. I have seen Cullen run up quite heavily in the past before an announcement does anyone know of any that are in the wind.


----------



## X888 (31 August 2009)

CUL up about 35% over 2 days....

Interesting on whats happening with Baosteel/AQA and how this is affecting CUL


----------



## X888 (1 September 2009)

Article in AFR Monday 31/8, I think a take over of CUL from AQA is getting closer and closer.  What do you guys think ?


----------



## shinobi346 (24 September 2010)

Anyone else having trouble trying to bpay them . My online banking is reporting the biller code is invalid. hmm.


----------



## shinobi346 (24 September 2010)

It's working now. I called them up and they said they didn't know what was wrong, but they could see it was having problems.


----------



## enigmatic (14 December 2010)

Not sure if there is anyone else out there watching this little iron ore junior, however i think this is one is positioned well to succeed in the future.

possibly the fact that there project is under the West Pilbara project and Cullen are playing such a small part compared to AMCI and Aquila with cullen resource only making up 5% of the overall deposit. however this is open for more exploration.

It is important to note that FMG will be trying to use the Anketell point Port which is part of the API Port. 

With FMG starting exploration on the 08/09/2010 for the Wyloo project which is a JV with FMG/Cullen situated in FMG Western Hub 

haven't been able to put a figure to the value to Cullen mainly because of the complexity of the Aquila project and the time factor.

But still an interesting company to watch


----------



## enigmatic (15 December 2010)

Matsa resources Killaloe Project Farm in Agreement 
not to sure if this is good or bad for Cullen, i guess if Matsa find something it will help Cullen grow however if they find something it means that cullen have lost a good prospect, i guess when your small you have to farm out your less prospective projects hoping that someone else can use there money to find something for you.


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

One of Young Traders old favourites, if I remember correctly.

*GRAPHITE PROSPECTS IN FINLAND*
Cullen has applied for ground over six known graphite prospects a number of which include airborne EM anomalies and some very significant reported historical drill intersections, such as:7.6m @ 34.8% C and 99.55m @ 12.1% C for further investigation.
Cullen has now lodged three Ore Prospecting Licence applications (Exploration Licence equivalents) and four Claim Reservation applications over six graphite prospects in the name of its wholly-owned, Finnish-registered subsidiary company.

The major strategic advantages of Cullen’s Finnish graphite portfolio are:
•Location in a first world country with very good infrastructure and a well-educated and trained workforce;
•Existing, accessible data and drill core material that will allow rapid evaluation and determination of potential;
•Proximity to potential graphite markets in Europe; and,
•Advanced prospects with indications of potential multi-million tonne Exploration Targets1 of fine to flake-size graphite from work completed to date.


*Redefined Targets from downhole EM surveying -North Tuckabianna Project*
A short, initial, seven-hole, reconnaissance Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling programme (~1000m) completed to test three strong VTEM conductors identified by Cullen’s helicopter-borne geophysical survey over the Eelya Felsic Complex did not return any significant assays. Subsequently, downhole EM surveying was completed at all three VTEM anomalies. The positions of the conductor plates have been redefined by these surveys, and show that the conductive targets have been narrowly missed by this initial drilling which, therefore, has not been adequately tested. Drilling of the redefined targets from the downhole EM surveys is planned.

*Drilling programme commenced –Minter Tungsten Project, New South Wales*
 A combined RCP(reverse circulation percussion)/diamond drilling programme (~800m in total) is underway to test geochemical and geological targets at the Doyenwae and Orr Trig prospects within the Minter tungsten project, located approximately 50km north west of West Wyalong in central New South Wales. It includes shallow RCP drilling of soil and rock-chip tungsten geochemical anomalies at both prospects. In addition, a deep RCP/diamond drill hole to 250-300m is planned at each of the Doyenwae and Orr Trig prospects with a view to testing for tungsten mineralisation at and/or proximal to inferred mineralising intrusives.
At Doyenwae, Cullen has previously discovered significant shallow tungsten in the form of ferberite (FeWO4) with associated goethite and limonite in aircore percussion drilling. Best intersections of 8m @ 0.38% WO3 from 22m in DAC3 and 24m @ 0.32% WO3 from 4m in DAC6 were obtained.


----------



## prawn_86 (26 July 2012)

Looks like another just trying to jump on the graphite bandwagon. If even a quarter of these co's got to development then the graphite market would be absolutely flooded!


----------



## finicky (12 October 2020)

Noticed that this one was up 25% today. Massive positive monthly volume has been coming in lately, chart looks prospective. 
Know next to nothing about it, might check it out, apparently has an ore mining royalty or two as well as some gold prospects?

*CUL* Decade Monthly


----------



## greggles (9 April 2021)

Cullen Resources has raised $1,480,000 (before costs) from sophisticated and professional investors via the placement of 74,000,000 new FPO shares in the Company for 2c per share. Funds raised will be used to "_advance exploration at the Wongan Hills (targeting gold and base metals) and Barlee (gold) projects, and for project generation and working capital purposes._"

Market cap under $10 million. Three projects located in WA being advanced with Wogan Hills looking the most promising. An interesting Investor Presentation was released on 22 March with more detailed information about the projects. Worth a read for those interested.

It is worth noting that today's news has pushed up the CUL share price to a high of 2.9c (currently 2.7c), well above the placement issue price. Retail investors are complaining that they didn't get a shot at the placement. This could be a strategic play by management to only raise what they need now with the intention of raising more down the track once the share price is higher. If so, this is responsible capital management and a confident strategic move by the company.


----------



## greggles (30 April 2021)

CUL showing signs of accumulation during April. Nice move up today. 

Perth Capital Pty Ltd and associates disposed of more than 13 million shares this month but acquired 5 million due to participation in the recent share placement.

More demand than supply at the moment and sell side starting to thin out.


----------



## Faramir (1 May 2021)

I may as well pick CUL for May tipping comp.

Here is 4C Cashflow:


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02368537-6A1030454?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


$264,000 used in operations.

Here is 4C Activities:


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02368533-6A1030452?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


copper, Zinc, Silver and Gold.

I worked out that they mine in WA. I barely understood the Quarter report but it doesn’t matter. I am tipping CUL and I am hoping for the best. At least CUL is above 1c.

Thanks @greggles for posting the chart.


----------

